# What is your sexual orientation?



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Vote now, or wait until tomorrow when you'll inevitably update us on your sexual status.

Continued from http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53107


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuck you.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a proud robosexual.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll get back to you eventually on that.

Don't call us, we...won't call you either.


----------



## Isen (Jan 15, 2010)

I finally post in that thread and it gets locked a few posts later.  This is what it said:



> I don't remember if I've talked about it here or not. I usually don't talk about this, because there isn't much to talk about. Eh, I'm feeling introspective tonight.
> 
> My sexual attraction has been pretty inconsistent for a while. The ambiguity suits me, I guess. Not that that matters, as I'm sexually inactive for a thousand different reasons. I don't want a sexual relationship at the moment (or any time soon), but I wouldn't mind a romantic one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 15, 2010)

Once again... Forgot Robosexual...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Once again... Forgot Robosexual...


Once again, you're not funny.


And SF: so that's a vote for flaming bisexual, then?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm dead inside.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmmm lets see...


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2010)

I am the lonely pansexual :c

inbe4 bread joke, inbe4 cookware joke


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Once again, you're not funny.
> 
> 
> And SF: so that's a vote for flaming bisexual, then?



As it happens ..... yes :3

But no, it was a fuck you for making this thread again :c


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm trying to revive an old computer I loved as a child.

I don't need sex.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Once again... Forgot Robosexual...


Do not fist robot girlfriend.


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

You forgot to link to the previous thread, Kitty.

Also, gay.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do not fist robot girlfriend.



In Soviet Russia, robot girlfriend fist YOU!

(Yeah, I'll likely catch heat for that one.)


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

why does this always show up? :[


----------



## Runefox (Jan 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> I am the lonely pansexual :c



Mind if I have a seat?


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooohh baby I love it when you type dirty.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 15, 2010)

Bisexual.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Bi dontcha know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You forgot to link to the previous thread, Kitty.
> 
> Also, gay.


FUCK YOU I DON'T DO WHAT YOU TELL ME


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 15, 2010)

May be later. I want to test some newfag first.

Edit: Gay


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I've changed a bit from when I first voted for this like a year ago.  Though hesistant to say, I have to say I'm Bi now X3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 15, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well I've changed a bit from when I first voted for this like a year ago. Though hesistant to say, I have to say I'm Bi now X3


 
Were you straight or gay?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Once again, you're not funny.



Actually, there was an episode of Lexx with this guy who was only sexually attracted to robot heads so "robosexual" might have some significance after all.

Once again, my orientation is whatever the FUCK I FEEL LIKE


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm straight therefore 0% chance of meeting a chick in the fandom.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 15, 2010)

Homobihetropanasexual


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

kashaki said:


> Homobihetropanasexual



bless you :roll:


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm buysexual.

I can't get sex so I buy it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

If I must be serious, I'm straight, borderline asexual. Dunno yet.



Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I'm buysexual.
> 
> I can't get sex so I buy it



Clever.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 15, 2010)

Straight, but I haven't thought about sex in years so i guess im that thing...what people call that...asexual or something like that, I don't fuckin know. But straight none-the-less


----------



## J-wolf (Jan 15, 2010)

In mind I am totally genderless, as in physical attraction. I find appeal only in personality, which isn't neccesarily the same gender as body. I could careless if they have a penis or vagina. Besides, there is more to love than sex. 

I do currently have a girlfriend (damn social pressures) and she's totally into furries/anthros!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 15, 2010)

I ride a Bisexicle.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Bi..but i'm more interested to girls


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Iâ€™m 100% Heterosexual. And Iâ€™m free so any women that would like a auzzie guy give me a message


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

J-wolf said:


> In mind I am totally genderless, as in physical attraction. I find appeal only in personality, which isn't neccesarily the same gender as body. I could careless if they have a penis or vagina. Besides, there is more to love than sex.
> 
> I do currently have a girlfriend (damn social pressures) and she's totally into furries/anthros!


Pansexual.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 16, 2010)

bisexual and looking for a partner im lonely :'(


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Still A.


----------



## Novawolf7 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm a heterosexual female. I understand there are only about 10 left in the wild.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> Iâ€™m 100% Heterosexual. And Iâ€™m free so any women that would like a auzzie guy give me a message


inb4 you get no messages


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

in after he gets no messages


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 17, 2010)

To spare the Forums of heated debates due to the commentary which shall inevitably follow you forcing users to disclose their sexual orientation in a single post, can you please set the poll results to public?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 17, 2010)

A ha ha ha ha.

Pansexuals.

Ha ha.


----------



## J-wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Pansexual.



Oops, meant to put that in there. I did vote pansexual before posting that


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 17, 2010)

Pans are pretty fuckin' sexy now that I think about it.

So big...and round...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

too rigid, probably


----------



## Koray (Jan 17, 2010)

Do I really have to do this again...?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Koray said:


> Do I really have to do this again...?


100% necessary.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2010)

Pansexual. Gender doesn't matter, because I'm obviously desperate.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

I like women but I'm male, is it bad?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I like women but I'm male, is it bad?



I am disappoint son


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I am disappoint son


If you're going to use memes, do it right.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Pansexual. Gender doesn't matter, because I'm obviously desperate.


 

But you don't seem like the type to want a relationship.



To answer the question, I'm bi.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 17, 2010)

Fuck idk


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Pansexual. Gender doesn't matter, because I'm obviously desperate.



kinda the same, especially the part about being desperate


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> kinda the same, especially the part about being desperate


 Captain let's date.

I am not indirectly trying to get in Shenzi's pants/skirt/whatever.
Look I just told you so.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If you're going to use memes, do it right.


It wasn't a meme, he was dead serious, what's your problem.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Captain let's date.
> 
> I am not indirectly trying to get in Shenzi's pants/skirt/whatever.
> Look I just told you so.



ok, i want sex after the first date though!


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> It wasn't a meme, he was dead serious, what's your problem.


wow shut up ok i mean


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> wow shut up ok i mean


starting a fight init bruv bring it on blud I kick your sorry ass.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> starting a fight init bruv bring it on blud I kick your sorry ass.


WOW MAN NO NEED TO BE DAT SAVAGE BRUV


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2010)

Easog said:


> A ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Pansexuals.
> 
> Ha ha.



Yes, let's laugh at Aden together.  Ahahahaha you sill bisexual.


Teehee.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> WOW MAN NO NEED TO BE DAT SAVAGE BRUV


k man chill jeez wtf ur problum ffs for serus


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

fuk u man *punch*


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm too young to have a definite answer, but if your looking at the Kinsey scale then I am a 4 :/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> fuk u man *punch*


But seriously. The kitchen, get back in.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay. It's where the fags belong. :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, i want sex after the first date though!


 Wait are you straight or what


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

But I'm hetero.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto is the straightest individual I've ever seen. His heterosexuality can only be matched by the size of the sun.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Dayum right girrrrl.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh you~


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2010)

BY THE WAY I AM A MANLY MAN~


----------



## Daberu (Jan 17, 2010)

Heterosexual, definitely.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fuck idk


I put the last option in there for you, Ratatte


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm straight therefore 0% chance of meeting a chick in the fandom.



This.


----------



## kurohyou91 (Jan 17, 2010)

straight.
though at times i seem bi.:-|


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

'seem' as in "to other people I seem bi", or 'seem' as in "sometimes I look at guys/girls and I'm like "that's hot"".

Bleh probably the first but I'm tired and inquisitive, elaborate for me before I fall asleep. :c


Edit: Just in case you're a chick.


----------



## kurohyou91 (Jan 17, 2010)

yes i am a girl. and i only say seem because sometimes it just seems like when i see a girl considered to be attractive i sometimes feel.....attracted in a way.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm pansexual, becuase what matters is the heart and mind, not the parts.  So, if they are a girl or boy, that's fine, I can do both, but I care about their personality.  I mean, I don't want someone who's insane or mean, you know?


----------



## JackalTeeth (Jan 18, 2010)

Your personality is more or less of a turn on than your genitals or gender.
Pansexual.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 18, 2010)

Bisexual. About 50/50 right now.


----------



## Tamok123 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm gay, and it's not that big a suprise.

"Hey Luna... I think I'm gay." -condensed version

"FINALLY you fucking come out! Jesus Christ!!"

"... I hate you so much."


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Fucking pan.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Fucking pan.


"Hey Hottigress, what would you like with your potatoes?"
"FUCKING gravy."


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

Bisexual, though I like guys more 90% of the time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I'm dead inside.



Don't worry, sir, I'm sure you could find yourself a nice necrophiliac.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't want to put my penis into someone alive to get to the dead bits, now do I?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Yeah, but I don't want to put my penis into someone alive to get to the dead bits, now do I?


Don't worry, Xipoid tries his hardest to appear lifeless.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

He's a starfish.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

A radioactive starfish.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A radioactive starfish.



Good name for a band.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Good name for a band.


Probably already taken.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Probably already taken.



Nothing came up on google :3  Radio Active and Starfish are both taken, but not together


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nothing came up on google :3  Radio Active and Starfish are both taken, but not together


Hurry up and copyright that shit.  You can make it a noise band.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hurry up and copyright that shit.  You can make it a noise band.



Gross.  Radioactive Starfish sounds more like a psychedelic post-rock kind of band.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Release an album of static, an album of feedback, and an album of screaming

Tell people they have to listen to all three simultaneously before the hidden messages become clear


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Release an album of static, an album of feedback, and an album of screaming
> 
> Tell people they have to listen to all three simultaneously before the hidden messages become clear



That's actually a pretty interesting idea


----------



## Kanin (Jan 18, 2010)

Tamok123 said:


> I'm gay, and it's not that big a suprise.
> 
> "Hey Luna... I think I'm gay." -condensed version
> 
> ...


 
There are people in Yuma?! There are gays in Yuma?!!

Lol, Yuma sucks. XD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

A proud bisexual here.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Er... so personal a question! 

Well erm... probably uh... bisexual. Or maybe pansexual cause I think I might have a serious, unresolved case of gynandromorphophilia largely due in part to the internet, the artist Poju, and traps occurring regularly in anime.

How embarrassing! :x


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Straight, but it's hard not to look at some cute girl once in awhile. And anime girls are to die for.


----------



## Dass (Jan 19, 2010)

When did we get another one of these?

About as straight as a clever similie showing that I'm not at all straight.

So gay.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 19, 2010)

Gaysexual. ;P


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a hooooooooomo.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2010)

lol guys guess what, my doubts in my own homosexuality have swayed me. I'm pansexual.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> lol guys guess what, my doubts in my own homosexuality have swayed me. I'm pansexual.



Hurrah for chicks with a little something extra! XD


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> Hurrah for chicks with a little something extra! XD


Pansexual means he's attracted to personality, not that he wants chicks with dicks.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 20, 2010)

gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Pansexual means he's attracted to personality, not that he wants chicks with dicks.


 Doesn't mean that's not the case :3c


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Pansexual means he's attracted to personality, not that he wants chicks with dicks.



But correct me if I'm wrong... and I very well could be, 'cause I'm stupid... if bisexuality is sexual attraction to members of the opposite and same sex, and pan-sexuality includes the same characteristic *plus* the possibility of transgendered individuals due to personality being the deciding factor, not gender, then by default, the main *physical* difference between the two as far as how many genders you're attracted to is simple a factor of +1 (2 for bi, 3 for pan-sexual).


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> But correct me if I'm wrong... and I very well could be, 'cause I'm stupid... if bisexuality is sexual attraction to members of the opposite and same sex, and pan-sexuality includes the same characteristic *plus* the possibility of transgendered individuals due to personality being the deciding factor, not gender, then by default, the main *physical* difference between the two as far as how many genders you're attracted to is simple a factor of +1 (2 for bi, 3 for pan-sexual).


The main physical difference has nothing to do with it.  Pan sexuals don't care about physical parts.  They're attracted to the person and their personality.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The main physical difference has nothing to do with it.  Pan sexuals don't care about physical parts.  They're attracted to the person and their personality.



But... what does personality have anything to do with *sexual* orientation? When you're having sex (at least in my experience) personality has very little (if any) to do with the outcome. Who you chose to engage in a relationship with, well, that's total different and I can understand panattraction in that regard.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> But... what does personality have anything to do with *sexual* orientation? When you're having sex (at least in my experience) personality has very little (if any) to do with the outcome. Who you chose to engage in a relationship with, well, that's total different and I can understand panattraction in that regard.


They get turned on by personalities.


----------



## Hir (Jan 20, 2010)

you like that band TOO? *fapfapfapfap*


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They get turned on by personalities.



No sorry, they fall in love with or grow attached to personalities. Human physiology tells us that sexual arousal does not occur because of a "personality". I know a couple of panssexuals, and if they were in this room, they'd tell you that tits/dicks are what it takes in the bedroom.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> No sorry, they fall in love with or grow attached to personalities. Human physiology tells us that sexual arousal does not occur because of a "personality". I know a couple of panssexuals, and if they were in this room, they'd tell you that tits/dicks are what it takes in the bedroom.


Human physiology also doesn't explain fetishes, but people get turned on by bridges and shit, too.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> But... what does personality have anything to do with *sexual* orientation? When you're having sex (at least in my experience) personality has very little (if any) to do with the outcome. Who you chose to engage in a relationship with, well, that's total different and I can understand panattraction in that regard.



You apparently don't understand the definition of the term "sexual orientation," because it definitely isn't determined solely by what gets you off.  I know that when you read the "sex" part of the term your tiny brain just turns itself off and you start salivating uncontrollably, but try to understand that not everything revolves around dicks and vaginae. :V



Suzaba said:


> No sorry, they fall in love with or grow attached to personalities. Human physiology tells us that sexual arousal does not occur because of a "personality". I know a couple of panssexuals, and if they were in this room, they'd tell you that tits/dicks are what it takes in the bedroom.



hey

Hey

HEY

Stop being wrong

Human physiology tells us that sexual arousal occurs because of an increase of blood flow to the genitals.  Human psychology is what dictates that blood flow and the subsequent physical arousal.

Also your "pansexual" friends are idiots and probably virgins. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> probably virgins. :V


What's wrong with being a virgin? :'c


----------



## Catte (Jan 20, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> No sorry, they fall in love with or grow attached to personalities. Human physiology tells us that sexual arousal does not occur because of a "personality". I know a couple of panssexuals, and if they were in this room, they'd tell you that tits/dicks are what it takes in the bedroom.


You're very opinionated, apparently.

That doesn't work very well in debates when you happen to be largely incorrect, I hope you realize.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 20, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but sexuality extends to more than just sex, no?


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Human physiology also doesn't explain fetishes, but people get turned on by bridges and shit, too.



...bridges?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2010)

oh man

Suspension bridges man

UUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> ...bridges?


Yeah.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> oh man
> 
> Suspension bridges man
> 
> UUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFFFFF


Nice and firm's how I like my bridges. :}


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 21, 2010)

Once again, I shall post that I am gay...


----------



## outward (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm just going to post here saying I'm lesbo to add another point to my post count.

Woo. +1


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

HAHA, i should have joined this forum long ago. I love the responses, lulztatic.

Oh, and hetero. +1


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't mind me just flexing my e-penis in your face 8)


----------



## Rytes (Jan 21, 2010)

taytays penus and  bootehs

that is all


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Rytes said:


> taytays penus and  bootehs
> 
> that is all


So that's why you totally want me.  I have man boobs and a big butt.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 22, 2010)

Get a bra.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Gay - Gay - Gay
Guess what I am... 



Spoiler



gay =D


----------



## Koray (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Gay - Gay - Gay
> Guess what I am...
> 
> 
> ...


I got it the first time you said it. 

*facehumps*


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Koray said:


> I got it the first time you said it.
> 
> *facehumps*




-playing dumb- 
And you?:3


----------



## Koray (Jan 23, 2010)

Bi. Although I dunno. Might be gay..


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

-drags you in a corner- want to find out?:3


----------



## Koray (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> -drags you in a corner- want to find out?:3


naw, I have a mate for that


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Awww v_v
-goes into the dark corner alone-


----------



## Koray (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Awww v_v
> -goes into the dark corner alone-


rellocate yourself at the Movie Park. Many furries around and most of them gay


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

...xD
No thanks


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Awww v_v
> -goes into the dark corner alone-


Stay there, and whilst you're there, change that Apple avatar.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Stay there, and whilst you're there, change that Apple avatar.



Damn you're so nice =D


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Damn you're so nice =D


Yep.

My balls itch. Could you catch that? With your tounge?


----------



## Magikian (Jan 23, 2010)

Man, it sure is hard to guess what I am.

In fact, someone guess what I am.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Man, it sure is hard to guess what I am.
> 
> In fact, someone guess what I am.



A faggot, durr.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait, gays are cathing up with bi and straight? Something went wrong here.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Homosexual doesn't neccessarily mean gay, it can also mean lesbian so homosexuals in general are catching up


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Homosexual doesn't neccessarily mean gay,


...Yes it does.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

Bisexual. Ginas turn me on sometimes. Boobs, no


----------



## Akwin (Jan 23, 2010)

boys, boyys, and more BOYS!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

i am furrysexual lololololol xD


----------



## Cressie (Jan 23, 2010)

I like both girls and boys but i haven't really found a boys that "work" you know? I dunno.


----------



## Patton89 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Revy (Jan 24, 2010)

Im straight as a heterosexual that had ecstacy around 30 other guys.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 24, 2010)

Revy said:


> Im straight as a heterosexual that had ecstacy around 30 other guys.



Lol. XD


----------



## Yure16 (Jan 24, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm trying to revive an old computer I loved as a child.
> 
> I don't need sex.



Me too. I'm too busy with my writinings, also I'm only 17.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

Yure16 said:


> Me too. I'm too busy with my *writinings*, also I'm only 17.


What the hell is a writining? 

Also, straight. I think I've already said that though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> What the hell is a writining?


Writing.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> Writing.



only better


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> only better


shh it's a secret


----------



## TheNewfie (Jan 25, 2010)

Bisexual


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> Bisexual


No, you're 100% gay honest.

You told me so o:


----------



## TheNewfie (Jan 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> No, you're 100% gay honest.
> 
> You told me so o:



look I'm only going to say this once, I'm confused about my sexuality so untell I know 100% what my sexuality is I'm saying bi


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Newfi remember when you first came here and you kept ranting about how you were 100% straight and everyone kept telling you that you were gay because you have the same name as NewfDragon and now it turns out that you actually are gay?

That was great. 8)


----------



## Kanin (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey Newfi remember when you first came here and you kept ranting about how you were 100% straight and everyone kept telling you that you were gay because you have the same name as NewfDragon and now it turns out that you actually are gay?
> 
> That was great. 8)


 
It was because of him having a similar name to NewfDragon?

I just thought of him as a fag from the beginning. >.>


----------



## Milo (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey Newfi remember when you first came here and you kept ranting about how you were 100% straight and everyone kept telling you that you were gay because you have the same name as NewfDragon and now it turns out that you actually are gay?
> 
> That was great. 8)



20 other furries share that same exact story


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> 20 other furries share that same exact story



only twenty?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Newfie how's the being hot for guys thing going for you.

I feel special because I joined this fandom as gay and now I'm straighter.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I just thought of him as a fag from the beginning. >.>



Seconded.



David M. Awesome said:


> only twenty?



Seconded. 

I very highly doubt that it's 20, it's probably much higher.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

pansexual~


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to be straight.  

Then you fuckers fags corrupted me.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> pansexual~



Since when? :S 

I thought you were Hoemohsecktual.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I used to be straight.
> 
> Then you fuckers fags corrupted me.


Hey there how's your sexuality.


----------



## Hir (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I used to be straight.
> 
> Then you fuckers fags corrupted me.


God bless the kitty buttons :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> Hey there how's your sexuality.


I'm bi, but pretty damn faggy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> I joined this fandom as gay and now I'm straighter.


*OH SHIT THE IMPOSSIBLE!*


Also sorry dudes I only like the vag.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *OH SHIT THE IMPOSSIBLE!*
> 
> 
> Also sorry dudes I only like the vag.


You say that like anyone would ever want you.


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

jashwa allow me to break you in even further :3


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

I've decided I'm mostly asexual.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You say that like anyone would ever want you.


I may be an asshole but I'm not bad looking.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Revy said:


> jashwa allow me to break you in even further :3


I don't know how to respond to this.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't know how to respond to this.



Clearly you should accept his offer.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you should accept his offer.


I don't even _know_ him.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't even _know_ him.



That just makes it better~


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Upon reviewing the mugshots thread, I'm going to have to say yes :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Upon reviewing the mugshots thread, I'm going to have to say yes :V



lol I know right


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

:$


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

I picked asexual. I'm actually not entirely asexual, but I am borderline, though I do have a fetish. I tend to be almost entirely "fetish sexual", and have very little interest in people sexually. Granted, I don't MIND sex or masturbation, but I do find it to be a bit of a nuisance sometimes, even uncomfortable. I am, however, panromantic.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm gayer than Revy :S


----------



## Revy (Jan 25, 2010)

oh no u dint


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> I picked asexual. I'm actually not entirely asexual, but I am borderline, though I do have a fetish. I tend to be almost entirely "fetish sexual", and have very little interest in people sexually. Granted, I don't MIND sex or masturbation, but I do find it to be a bit of a nuisance sometimes, even uncomfortable. I am, however, panromantic.



I agree with you on all that, but what's panromantic?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jan 25, 2010)

pansexual ofc


----------



## Ratte (Jan 25, 2010)

90% faggot


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> 90% faggot


So Catte is a woman now? 

Or are you a man?

This transgender stuff is confusing ;;


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

So Ratte is no longer asexual now?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So Ratte is no longer asexual now?


Ratte has been Cattesexual for awhile now, I think.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So Ratte is no longer asexual now?



Looks like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> 90% faggot


You know I JUST NOW realized there was a 10k posts thing... great now I got alot more shit posting to do.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

straight please


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

Rojo Hunter said:


> straight please


 
Pfft. yeah right. Foxes are not straight, especially red foxes.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pfft. yeah right. Foxes are not straight, especially red foxes.


Crackers, let the guy be in denial in peace and quiet.  That's rude.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> I agree with you on all that, but what's panromantic?



Panromantic is basically the asexual version of pansexual. Pansexuality is an extension of bisexuality, based on the concept/belief that there are more than two genders. In other words, I can fall in love with any gender (male, female, trans, androgyne, so on), but I'm hardly sexually attracted to any gender, or at least, I have little desire for actual sex.


----------



## TheNewfie (Jan 26, 2010)

After talking to a good friend of mine and thinking it over, I'm out right saying I'm gay and truly am admitting to myself that I am gay. And yes I know I'v said it before but this time I mean it and well not be changing it ever again


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2010)

Iz a girl who likes boys :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 27, 2010)

TheNewfie said:


> After talking to a good friend of mine and thinking it over, I'm out right saying I'm gay and truly am admitting to myself that I am gay. And yes I know I'v said it before but this time I mean it and well not be changing it ever again


No you're not.


----------



## Koray (Jan 27, 2010)

Still bi...
I joined bi, I am bi. I think now it's 50% straight, 50% gay
or like 40% straight, 60% gay. something like that >_>

btw, Newfie, I still can't believe how a straight man can turn into a gay one in like a month or two (while having no gay sex)


----------



## Marietta (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm Asexual, or Hetero-Romantic to be exact.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 27, 2010)

No sexual things? No fun.

Still PRETTY STR8 GUYS. Though some girls are too damn cute to pass up.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Koray said:


> Still bi...
> I joined bi, I am bi. I think now it's 50% straight, 50% gay
> or like 40% straight, 60% gay. something like that >_>


I'm still waiting until it's possible to accurately measure sexuality before I start posting percentages.


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm still waiting until it's possible to accurately measure sexuality before I start posting percentages.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinsey_scale


Forgot about that thing.

I'm a five I guess. 80-100% Fag; 0-20% Straight.

I guess I'm just not a fan of getting my sexuality down to percentages. I am tired.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol I'm a 2.5 i think


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pfft. yeah right. Foxes are not straight, especially red foxes.


 yes they are what about fox mccloud from star fox? hes straight and im pretty sure hes a red fox


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 28, 2010)

My sexuality is irrelevant, all these relevant posts are a big turn off.

Think I must be a masochist too because I keep reading them :S


Edit:
I was curious so pressed hetro to find the poll results. Fortunately it didn't kill me.  ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 29, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> yes they are what about fox mccloud from star fox? hes straight and im pretty sure hes a red fox



No, Fox is gay for Falco.

Clearly.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ehh, dunno


----------



## Steelsoldier (Jan 30, 2010)

Unsure, although I have solid inclination for girls <3


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have bi moments


----------



## SparkyDearly (Jan 30, 2010)

Im Bisexual


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 30, 2010)

Guess I'd be a 5.5 according to the Kinsey Scale


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 30, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I have bi moments


Lol. You can't really be bi sometimes. Your sexuality doesn't change, it is defined by your sexual preferences or activity as a whole in my opinion. I mean, I don't call myself gay all the time anymore because I do actually like women sometimes. I'm not going to say "I have straight moments".

But when I enter these kinds of debates, I'm usually wrong. So I guess you can take my word for it. Not recommended, me being me and all.


----------



## Milo (Jan 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> Lol. You can't really be bi sometimes. Your sexuality doesn't change, it is defined by your sexual preferences or activity as a whole in my opinion. I mean, I don't call myself gay all the time anymore because I do actually like women sometimes. I'm not going to say "I have straight moments".
> 
> But when I enter these kinds of debates, I'm usually wrong. So I guess you can take my word for it. Not recommended, me being me and all.



the furry way of sexuality.


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a 5 on the Kinsey scale, so almost entirely lesbian. :3


----------



## Bambi (Jan 31, 2010)

Voted Bisexual, leaning more to homosexual just because males are what I'm mostly familiar with.


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> Lol. You can't really be bi sometimes. Your sexuality doesn't change, it is defined by your sexual preferences or activity as a whole in my opinion. I mean, I don't call myself gay all the time anymore because I do actually like women sometimes. I'm not going to say "I have straight moments".
> 
> But when I enter these kinds of debates, I'm usually wrong. So I guess you can take my word for it. Not recommended, me being me and all.



I'm the same, really.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm the same, really.


Yeah, when you talk about sexuality you are usually wrong.

I mean, this time around you're way off I mean you're straight FACE THE FACTS.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2010)

Strait as far as I know.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Strait as far as I know.


You don't know far enough.


----------



## Gight (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I'm Bi.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> You don't know far enough.


 Well I do know I am more Strait then Bi at least.


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah, when you talk about sexuality you are usually wrong.
> 
> I mean, this time around you're way off I mean you're straight FACE THE FACTS.



Hurray for fucked up and wrong sexuality. C:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well I do know I am more Strait then Bi at least.


Oh hay, bi with a female preference if ever I saw one.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

I never understood the whole "asexual" thing. I have no problem with it, but every person I've met in real life who's said they are asexual probably couldn't get any if they wanted to. ::shrugs::


----------



## lowkey (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I never understood the whole "asexual" thing. I have no problem with it, but every person I've met in real life who's said they are asexual probably couldn't get any if they wanted to. ::shrugs::




I think it's a default setting.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 31, 2010)

Man Amen on that ticking the guy off part, I salute you!


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 1, 2010)

I seen some asexual peeps that tons of guys and girls liked so yeah usually it's a prebuilt thing, like you know you just never felt it.(or maybe they were doing it to get all the chicks and dudes...)


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeke must feel left out that Robosexual isn't on here...  Being a Microsoft Notification Window, it's really hard from him to find love outside of his own species.  ; - ;
Poor Zeke.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Pansexual and Bisexual should be combined to one option (since they are very similar) and an "other" option should be enabled.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Pansexual and Bisexual should be combined to one option (since they are very similar) and an "other" option should be enabled.


 
There not all to similar...
Bisexual describes people who screw other male or female.
Pansexual describes people who screw male, female, herms, transexuals...  Anything, in other words.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> There not all to similar...
> Bisexual describes people who screw other male or female.
> Pansexual describes people who screw male, female, herms, transexuals...  Anything, in other words.


Oh really? I always thought that Pansexual ment that you were attracted to a person's personality and not their sex. Guess not. lol


----------



## Aurali (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm still pretty much asexual.. Not much into sex, but I love a good snuggle


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I'm still pretty much asexual.. Not much into sex, but I love a good snuggle


 
Le Gasp!


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

Aurali said:


> I'm still pretty much asexual.. Not much into sex, but I love a good snuggle


I love snuggling with both genders. c:


----------



## Blainthepain (Feb 1, 2010)

i cant snuggle anything with a penis


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh really? I always thought that Pansexual ment that you were attracted to a person's personality and not their sex. Guess not. lol


You're right; Dreamer is wrong. 


Aurali said:


> I'm still pretty much asexual.. Not much into sex, but I love a good snuggle


But you just said you were a slut in IRC earlier...


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're right; Dreamer is wrong.
> 
> But you just said you were a slut in IRC earlier...


 
Ahh.  I was just delivering the facts as my pansexual friend had said.  :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I love snuggling with both genders. c:


 Lol snuggles


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Lol snuggles


Cuddles are better.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm homosexual in the sense that I'm attracted to every ape descendant of the genus homo.

Every one of them.

Even you, Noctus.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I'm homosexual in the sense that I'm attracted to every ape descendant of the genus homo.
> 
> Every one of them.
> 
> Even you, Noctus.


:3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Cuddles are better.


 Wait, that's nearly the same thing D:


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2010)

Once again it amazes me how it seems like everyone's gay until you start to take an actual poll.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Once again.
I am a wonderful lesbian.
Now can we stop making these threads?


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Once again.
> I am a wonderful lesbian.
> Now can we stop making these threads?


I'm my personal experience, the most popular sexuality threads are 
"orientation", "favorite position", and "when did you lose your virginity" (or are you a virgin).
In other words... it will never end. As annoying as it is.



Kelsh said:


> No sexual things? No fun.


Nuuu! It's very fun <3


----------



## Dr_Nathaniel_J (Feb 1, 2010)

For a while i was just Bisexual... but after some experimentation, I've discovered i'm pansexual.


----------



## Hir (Feb 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Wait, that's nearly the same thing D:


The only way we can know for sure is to try them both. :3


----------



## Yrr (Feb 2, 2010)

Idk what I am, but I'm straight 90% of the time (and this is literal time).

Sometimes I am bisexual for short periods of time with no obvious cause.

I am weird :/


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

I like hot dogs over tacos.

I'm fuck'in gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> I like hot dogs over tacos.
> 
> I'm fuck'in gay.


I never thought of it that way. lol


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I never thought of it that way. lol


Mmm... Now im hungry.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 2, 2010)

Dr_Nathaniel_J said:


> For a while i was just Bisexual... but after some experimentation, I've discovered i'm pansexual.



What

Actually nevermind I don't even want to know what "experimentation" you had to do to come to this conclusion.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> What
> 
> Actually nevermind I don't even want to know what "experimentation" you had to do to come to this conclusion.


:uts on latex gloves::

Cough please.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2010)

You know what would be cool? A "remove my vote" button or something, so that we could just take it off and resend if we change our minds about our sexuality, or find it out, whatever.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know what the hell i am.  I got turned on by my washing machine.  
WHAT THE HELL DO YOU CALL THAT!?!?

no i'm straight, but just barely.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 3, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> What
> 
> Actually nevermind I don't even want to know what "experimentation" you had to do to come to this conclusion.


I do, OH GOD I DO.  Tell me!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 3, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I'm my personal experience, the most popular sexuality threads are
> "orientation", "favorite position", and "when did you lose your virginity" (or are you a virgin).
> In other words... it will never end. As annoying as it is.
> 
> Nuuu! It's very fun <3



Ya know...  I don't think we've had a thread on "Favorite Position" yet.


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ya know... I don't think we've had a thread on "Favorite Position" yet.


 
Make one?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> The only way we can know for sure is to try them both. :3


 But you will never get either because you're weird |:c
And I can't really tell the difference so I don't even know how to do it.


----------



## Hir (Feb 3, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> But you will never get either because you're weird |:c
> And I can't really tell the difference so I don't even know how to do it.


I'm not as weird as you think :c

I'm still cuddly, ok? :c


----------



## Aurali (Feb 3, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> What
> 
> Actually nevermind I don't even want to know what "experimentation" you had to do to come to this conclusion.



lol bestiality.


Jashwa said:


> But you just said you were a slut in IRC earlier...



That's cause I'm a good girl


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2010)

There needs to be a rape/everything that moves option. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 3, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Once again it amazes me how it seems like everyone's gay until you start to take an actual poll.


 
I still don't trust the poll. For all I know there are hardcore furries making sockpuppets added with ones that are still in the closet.


----------



## Mari (Feb 3, 2010)

Sex is fun. <3


----------



## Leon (Feb 3, 2010)

Mari said:


> Sex is fun. <3


 
Oh murr~


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I still don't trust the poll. For all I know there are hardcore furries making sockpuppets added with ones that are still in the closet.


It's a Zionist furry conspiracy I say!!!!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's a Zionist furry conspiracy I say!!!!


 
Damn right it is.


----------



## Shanx (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm loosely-straight. I've had gay guys flirt with me and not responded in a negative manner before.


----------



## GadgetKitteh (Feb 4, 2010)

Lonely bi here! ... xD
although it seems that I have a stronger female preference... :-\
So, would that make me Bi-Curious?
meh, what ever ^_^
-random happeh dance-


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 4, 2010)

Also bi, not sure who I fancy though


----------



## sindal (Feb 4, 2010)

Ghey
Nuf said


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, Im actually surprised by the number of hetero's.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

Basexual.
All your base is gonna get naughty.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Basexual.
> All your base is gonna get naughty.


I.. Just couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 5, 2010)

Gay. That is all.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2010)

Bi. best of both worlds.


----------



## TheSanitySapper (Feb 7, 2010)

Me? I'm personally gay.


----------



## Foster The Fox (Feb 7, 2010)

*I'm a hetero. That's all I can say right now.*


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

Straight. I make a lot of gay sex jokes, but I'd never do a guy.


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 7, 2010)

i used to be bi, but now im 100% gay... imagine that, a gay furry ... onoes


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Feb 8, 2010)

I liek ghey buttsex. :-3


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

There needs to be an option for "dog fucker" and "pedofur".


----------



## Aurali (Feb 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> "dog fucker"



It's generally considered that you are a dog fucker in denial. Get over it. :/


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Aurali said:


> It's generally considered that you are a dog fucker in denial. Get over it. :/


Wait, why?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, why?



Cause you are furries.


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 9, 2010)

The orientation of this smart-assed little fox just happens to be bi with the male preference. I want to have cubs in the future, so I need to keep all options open.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

I ffeel like changing my vote to unsure, because i really am into drying machines.


----------



## Bando (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty asexual regarding real sex, but I still like my yiff :3


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

I personally don't know. I love the cock. But tits and cooter are ever so appealing. I'm in a steady hetero relationship but I don't mind watching the lesbian porn or looking at f/f furry porn. Though I've never had a sexual encounter with a female.

I guess bisexual, but I don't forsee myself in a stable relationship with a female. So sexually attracted to females? Some, sure. Romantically? Probably not.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What?
> 
> 8 posts into your account and I already want you dead, congratulations.


Yeah, he lasted pretty long before someone wanted him dead.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, he lasted pretty long before someone wanted him dead.


Most don't make it past 5 C:


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 9, 2010)

Total butt-pirate.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Most don't make it past 5 C:



You wanted me dead before I even posted. I'm proud of that.


----------



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

love is love boy to boy/girl to girl/boy to girls its the same

im bi

btw if you ask why my name is that be cas my furry name is zsewq the 1 you see with the # is just for fun ok guys


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2010)

zsewq55912 said:


> btw if you ask why my name is that be cas my furry name is zsewq the 1 you see with the # is just for fun ok guys


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Aden said:


>


 
That's fucking awesome! Lol!


----------



## Hir (Feb 10, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You wanted me dead before I even posted. I'm proud of that.


You did a fantastic job, yes. c:


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Heterosexual.  But I love how my friends "assume" I'd do it with a xenomorph and/or a predator.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Feb 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What?
> 
> 8 posts into your account and I already want you dead, congratulations.


Yey lol


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 10, 2010)

women are sexually attractive to me.


----------



## FurryKristian (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm Bisexual :>


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 10, 2010)

i hounestly dont see the point in sex. oh ok you get to be intamate with your love but it makes you vernaberal to your enamies. Also its kinda hard to hae sex with a human when your penis thinks its a leopards.


----------



## Hir (Feb 10, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> i hounestly dont see the point in sex. oh ok you get to be intamate with your love but it makes you vernaberal to your enamies. Also its kinda hard to hae sex with a human when your penis thinks its a leopards.


For goodness sake, where are all the idiots flooding in from?

Just...y'know, crawl into a hole somewhere and never come out again.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 10, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> i hounestly dont see the point in sex. oh ok you get to be intamate with your love but it makes you vernaberal to your enamies. Also its kinda hard to hae sex with a human when your penis thinks its a leopards.



What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> i hounestly dont see the point in sex. oh ok you get to be intamate with your love but it makes you vernaberal to your enamies. Also its kinda hard to hae sex with a human when your penis thinks its a leopards.



Sig limits are too small


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> i hounestly dont see the point in sex. oh ok you get to be intamate with your love but it makes you vernaberal to your enamies. Also its kinda hard to hae sex with a human when your penis thinks its a leopards.


Something is wrong with you.


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Something is wrong with you.



I think you're just saying that because you're afraid of being vernaberal to your enamies.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

it burns aaa


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Sex should not be the center of your personal life with someone.
Now, go tell that to my highschool.
I hate it.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sex should not be the center of your personal life with someone.
> Now, go tell that to my highschool.
> I hate it.



hi ilu


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> hi ilu


<3


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sex should not be the center of your personal life with someone.
> Now, go tell that to my highschool.
> I hate it.


Let's be vernaberal to our enemies, Rsyk :3


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Let's be vernaberal to our enemies, Rsyk :3


Yes.
Let's be vernaberal together.

What about friends?
Can you be vernaberal to your friends?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes.
> Let's be vernaberal together.
> 
> What about friends?
> Can you be vernaberal to your friends?


Of course, because friends don't exist. They're all enemies in disguise.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Of course, because friends don't exist. They're all enemies in disguise.


Oh noez!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Of course, because friends don't exist. They're all enemies in disguise.


 
Aww...and here I thought I was making progress.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Aww...and here I thought I was making progress.


Stay away from me!
I don't want to be vernaberal with you!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Stay away from me!
> I don't want to be vernaberal with you!


Don't go being vernaberal with other people D:

I thought we had a thing going ;;


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Stay away from me!
> I don't want to be *vernaberal* with you!


 
What the hell does that even mean, anyway?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> What the hell does that even mean, anyway?



fucked up spelling of "vulnerable", i presume.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't go being vernaberal with other people D:
> 
> I thought we had a thing going ;;


Don't worry Jashwa,
You're the only one I'll ever be vernaberal with.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> fucked up spelling of "vulnerable", i presume.


 
Well that makes sense at least.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Don't worry Jashwa,
> You're the only one I'll ever be vernaberal with.


o murr bby


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

"vernaberal" is now a meme


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> o murr bby


But I hope your ok with being vernaberal with humans.
I don't have a fursona anymore. 



Ratte said:


> "vernaberal" is now a meme


Vernaberal.
The latest thing to come out of furry since "furend"


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> But I hope your ok with being vernaberal with humans.
> I don't have a fursona anymore.


Better than being vernaberal with a moogle.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Better than being vernaberal with a moogle.


Lol

They are really tiny...
But you know what they saw about short people.


----------



## Milo (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Lol
> 
> They are really tiny...
> But you know what they saw about short people.



that CAN'T work out well... :\


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Lol
> 
> They are really tiny...
> But you know what they saw about short people.


They're better for hugging?

That's what my friends and I say, at least.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> They're better for hugging?
> 
> That's what my friends and I say, at least.


Exactly.


----------



## Milo (Feb 10, 2010)

I've always wanted to hug a moogle... squeeze the living fuck out of him :'D


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm falling off the bi train and getting close to that gay side. Still bi but who knows for how long.













P.S. Cocks.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Vernaberal.
> The latest thing to come out of furry since "furend"



furnaberal


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> furnaberal


That's even better!

I'm feeling very furnaberal right now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

What do you masturbate to Josh

A mirror


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

I got vernaberal with all of your mothers last night if you know what I mean



Rsyk said:


> Lol
> 
> They are really tiny...
> But you know what they saw about short people.



:3c


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> What do you masturbate to Josh
> 
> A mirror


I'm not sure whether this is a question, a joke, or a statement.  Punctuation is your friend, LB.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 11, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> i hounestly dont see the point in sex. oh ok you get to be intamate with your love but it makes you vernaberal to your enamies. Also its kinda hard to hae sex with a human when your penis thinks its a leopards.



.....wait.  "Vernaberal?"

...Yes.  Yes, I'm _so_ using this word from now on.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

I keep forgetting, what is pansexual again?

anyways still straight and I've been in the fandom for a whole year or so 
you fags can't phase me :V


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not sure whether this is a question, a joke, or a statement.  Punctuation is your friend, LB.


All of the above.

How do you even mess that up?
Vernaberal doesn't even sound correct phonetically. And I know. I spell half of what I write by how it sounds.

@Southsyde
Pansexual is a term that has yet to find a clear meaning.
Most people will argue that it means attraction based on personality rather than appearance.
Although some will just say that it is "gender-blindness."


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> All of the above.
> 
> 
> @Southsyde
> ...


 
I'll go with the later


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'll go with the later


Most people would.


Sexuality is a very odd thing.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Most people would.
> 
> 
> Sexuality is a very odd thing.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pansexuality wiki says it's both :/


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Aurali said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pansexuality wiki says it's both :/


Meh.

What about people who are attracted based on personality, but don't like the "in-between" genders?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2010)

It was a question in the sense that it was ejected into empty space with no expectation of an answer


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Meh.
> 
> What about people who are attracted based on personality, but don't like the "in-between" genders?



Those are "fuck you, you don't need a single word to describe who you like to fuck because no one will ever care"-sexuals.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Those are "fuck you, you don't need a single word to describe who you like to fuck because no one will ever care"-sexuals.


Can we shorten that to "Fuck you I do who I want"-sexuals?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Can we shorten that to "Fuck you I do who I want"-sexuals?


"dowutiwantsexuals"


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't believe "heterosexual" is still ahead. at the very least, I expected bisexual to be ahead by at LEAST 50 lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

Milo said:


> I can't believe "heterosexual" is still ahead. at the very least, I expected bisexual to be ahead by at LEAST 50 lol.


Lots of closet faggots, methinks.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing works for me. At all. I am unphased by either. So neither.


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lots of closet faggots, methinks.



that could actually be right. I mean, in the time I've been here, I've witnessed at least 10 straight guys turn bi within a month of joining this site lol.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lots of closet faggots, methinks.


Or straight people using sockpuppets to make themselves seem like a larger group...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Or straight people using sockpuppets to make themselves seem like a larger group...


No one cares that much.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one cares that much.


IDK...
Denial can be a very strong emotion.


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> IDK...
> Denial can be a very strong emotion.



what people would do... :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 11, 2010)

I am gay, how exciting, Why are the Bisexuals not ahead? That is illogical.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am gay, how exciting, Why are the Bisexuals not ahead? That is illogical.


 
Not illogical, anyone who thinks or even expects most furrys to be gay or bi is a dim wit :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Not illogical, anyone who thinks or even expects most furrys to be gay or bi is a dim wit :V


Or just very well informed.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Teto said:


> Or just very well informed.


 
Well informed by the wrong people.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Not illogical, anyone who thinks or even expects most furrys to be gay or bi is a dim wit :V


Most vocal furries are gay, or bi.
Just look at the forums.
Or the main site.
Or a convention.
Or...anywhere.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Feb 12, 2010)

... As far as orientation I'm straight... Thats that.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Not illogical, anyone who thinks or even expects most furrys to be gay or bi is a dim wit :V



The only ones who actually TALK about their sexuality are the ones who feel the need for it to be appropriate.. IE different..

So gays and bis.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm still faggy as ever.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 13, 2010)

god dammit D:<


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 13, 2010)

This thread needs more flaming homosexuals.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one cares that much.


 
No mundane.


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No mundane.


your avatar is adorable :3


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 14, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> This thread needs more flaming homosexuals.



No, no, we don't need any more fruity Ahkmills running around the forums.


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> No, no, we don't need any more fruity Ahkmills running around the forums.


 
You're right, but only cuase I like the one fruity ahkmill we have.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> your avatar is adorable :3


 
Thank you^^ 

You're only one who has acknowledged the adorableness of it. I think everyone else is just jealous.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you^^
> 
> You're only one who has acknowledged the adorableness of it. I think everyone else is just jealous.


I was too busy looking at the thread about my avatar to notice your insignificant one :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was too busy looking at the thread about my avatar to notice your insignificant one :V


 
This. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was too busy looking at the thread about my avatar to notice your insignificant one :V


 
Don't be all hatin' because you can't compete with this stuff.


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you^^
> 
> You're only one who has acknowledged the adorableness of it. I think everyone else is just jealous.


I want to hug it very much so. :3

And I notice everything. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Don't be all hatin' because you can't compete with this stuff.


I noticed it.
I just felt no need to comment on it.


----------



## Koray (Feb 14, 2010)

...still pretty much gay

Idk why i keep doing this :/


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 14, 2010)

UPDATE! UPDATE!

Nothing has changed

Thanks for reading




+1


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

Koray said:


> ...still pretty much gay
> 
> Idk why i keep doing this :/


Because you're a faggot?


----------



## Syl (Feb 14, 2010)

Baby dyke, I luvz teh bewbies


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I want to hug it very much so. :3
> 
> And I notice everything. EVERYTHING.


 
It has that effect on cool people. 



Rsyk said:


> I noticed it.
> I just felt no need to comment on it.


 
Fuck you.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Fuck you.


ilu crackers.


Also, according to my friend, I'm bisexual now. I didn't have a say in the matter. Why can I never choose these kind of things?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Also, according to my friend, I'm bisexual now. I didn't have a say in the matter. Why can I never choose these kind of things?


Well, congrats.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm still faggy as ever.


To the kitchen with you this is no place for you dear.



Koray said:


> ...still pretty much gay
> 
> Idk why i keep doing this :/


I don't understand you. Why are you posting if it's just the same thing over and over.

Oh lol moods, I'll shut up now.

I remember when you used to post 'Depressed' every five minutes. Then there was a day when your bipolarity made you happy and you were all hyper and ready for sexing up whoever said something nice about you.

It's clear I've known you far too long because honestly it's sad I know someone like you so well.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

last time I checked I was gay....

I'm also a hobosexual XDD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Well, congrats.


It's nothing to congratulate me for! She and her friends decide everything for me! The even nicknamed my penis! Twice!


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 14, 2010)

Just checked, and noticed I've never had the same answer to one of these polls.
This time it's Bi.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> last time I checked I was gay....


Check again you're definitely lesbian, you have all the signs. Tits, short hair, a fondness for the same sex.

No wait, that's just fat gays.

Hey Jashwa.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> To the kitchen with you this is no place for you dear.


Should I go bake cookies while the men talk business and such?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Should I go bake cookies while the men talk business and such?



Don't put anything in the oven other than yourself kthx


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Don't put anything in the oven other than yourself kthx


I never do. That's where I sleep. I use the toaster for cookies.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 14, 2010)

also please change your avatar to something less hideous


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Should I go bake cookies while the men talk business and such?


Yes, and next time don't forget the scotch, I don't want to bring out the cane.


Dyluck said:


> Don't put anything in the oven other than yourself kthx


She's my wife David, and you can't tell her what to do.

It's my house, my rules, my wife, my decisions, ok? And I say tonight she's sleeping up with you in the big bed, she's yours for the night, but don't forget you owe me man, I'm the leader of this family I could sell you asshole.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> also please change your avatar to something less hideous


No, I'd rather watch your eyes bleed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> No, I'd rather watch your eyes bleed.


Reposition that tongue missy. And by that I mean the picture and your conduct. David here is a guest and you can't backchat you can't interfere, you're just another maid to me ok.

Also, critique that tongue looks like it grows out of the right side of the mouth. But if that's your character, then fine, I'm okay with the horrors you have created.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> Reposition that tongue missy. And by that I mean the picture and your conduct. David here is a guest and you can't backchat you can't interfere, you're just another maid to me ok.
> 
> Also, critique that tongue looks like it grows out of the right side of the mouth. But if that's your character, then fine, I'm okay with the horrors you have created.


I didn't draw it, it was a commission a friend decided to buy me. :/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I didn't draw it, it was a commission a friend decided to buy me. :/


I knew that, but I'm just saying that it is a little off. People who can't draw well enough shouldn't be asking for money for shoddy workmanship. Whoever this artist is I respect the p. cool work they can produce/shit out but I cannot respect their patience. They shouldn't be asking for money. I mean people do better than that as requests for goodness sake.

I am so rage right now.

But your friend is a very nice fellow tell them I said hi, and that the cookies you bring with you wouldn't have been there if I wasn't around to slap you for not making them.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> I knew that, but I'm just saying that it is a little off. People who can't draw well enough shouldn't be asking for money for shoddy workmanship. Whoever this artist is I respect the p. cool work they can produce/shit out but I cannot respect their patience. They shouldn't be asking for money. I mean people do better than that as requests for goodness sake.
> 
> I am so rage right now.
> 
> But your friend is a very nice fellow tell them I said hi, and that the cookies you bring with you wouldn't have been there if I wasn't around to slap you for not making them.


It's all good, I plan on getting a new picture commissioned soon anyway.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> It's all good, I plan on getting a new picture commissioned soon anyway.


You should ask me I'm way best $10 per headshot oh lawdy. But really, good luck with the search, I hope you find someone whose work is worth the dough. 
Which you should be kneading I hope you know.


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> Check again you're definitely lesbian, you have all the signs. Tits, short hair, a fondness for the same sex.
> 
> No wait, that's just fat gays.



very nice...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> very nice...


Yeah, beautiful right?

I do take pride in my shitty theories.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

Teto said:


> You should ask me I'm way best $10 per headshot oh lawdy. But really, good luck with the search, I hope you find someone whose work is worth the dough.
> Which you should be kneading I hope you know.


Actually, I think I want a $20 full body by SugarMental.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Actually, I think I want a $20 full body by SugarMental.


ffffff
Genius decision.

SugarMental is the centre of the universe and we should shut up.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2010)

Teto said:


> It's my house, my rules, my wife, my decisions, ok? And I say tonight she's sleeping up with you in the big bed, she's yours for the night, but don't forget you owe me man, I'm the leader of this family I could sell you asshole.



Do not want

Also, I think you have severely misunderstood your role in this family. B|



Ahkmill said:


> I didn't draw it, it was a commission a friend decided to buy me. :/



I don't think your friend likes you very much.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ilu crackers.


 
Naaaaw. You're stoking my ego.



> Also, according to my friend, I'm bisexual now. I didn't have a say in the matter. Why can I never choose these kind of things?


 
Known that since you told us about your sex dream with Jash's avatar.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Known that since you told us about your sex dream with Jash's avatar.


IT WASN'T A SEX DREAM!

This is going to be harder to shake off then the whole, "sockpuppet" thing.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Do not want
> 
> Also, I think you have severely misunderstood your role in this family. B|


D:



Dyluck said:


> I don't think your friend likes you very much.


ilu David


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Known that since you told us about your sex dream with Jash's avatar.





Rsyk said:


> IT WASN'T A SEX DREAM!
> 
> This is going to be harder to shake off then the whole, "sockpuppet" thing.



Okay, what did I miss here?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, what did I miss here?


Well, first, I was accused of being Jashwa's sock puppet.
Then, I had a dream about his avatar which had absolutely nothing to do with sex, but everyone seems to think that I was fucking him.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Well, first, I was accused of being Jashwa's sock puppet.
> Then, I had a dream about his avatar which had absolutely nothing to do with sex, but everyone seems to think that I was fucking him.


 
You said you "cuddled" with it.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You said you "cuddled" with it.


There is nothing sexual about cuddling.
Unless you're doing it naked.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> IT WASN'T A SEX DREAM!
> 
> This is going to be harder to shake off then the whole, "sockpuppet" thing.


It was a sex dream and it was hot.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> There is nothing sexual about cuddling.
> Unless you're doing it naked.


 
Liar.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was a sex dream and it was hot.


You can't be trusted. Your ego won't let you say that it was anything other than a sex dream.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Liar.


Damnit, he caught me.

I'm not lying.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You can't be trusted. Your ego won't let you say that it was anything other than a sex dream.


It's not my fault you want me; stop blaming me :c


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not my fault you want me; stop blaming me :c


I'm not blaming you for being in my dream.

I'm blaming you for being right thinking it was a sex dream.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not blaming you for being in my dream.
> 
> I'm blaming you for being right thinking it was a sex dream.


Reverse psychology will not help you here, Rsyk :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not blaming you for being in my dream.
> 
> I'm blaming you for being right thinking it was a sex dream.


 
so you  going to come out that you're gay now?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Reverse psychology will not help you here, Rsyk :V



You're right, it won't. Maybe I'd better stick with unmodified denial.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> so you  going to come out that you're gay now?


Nope. Still in denial straight. 
Besides, if I was going to come out, I'd probably be bisexual. 
Hypothetically speaking.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You're right, it won't. Maybe I'd better stick with unmodified denial.
> 
> 
> Nope. Still in denial straight.
> ...


 
It's cool. We all start out bi then move on.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's cool. We all start out bi then move on.


This is why I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that I continue liking girls.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's cool. We all start out bi then move on.


^My response to that was this V


Jashwa said:


> This is why I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that I continue liking girls.




Only, I was thinking that when I joined FAF...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is why I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that I continue liking girls.


 
I know, it sucks liking guys. What shityass life.



Rsyk said:


> ^My response to that was this V


 
So are there any guys you like in real life?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So are there any guys you like in real life?


Nope. None at all, actually.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Nope. None at all, actually.


 
How about Jashwa?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> How about Jashwa?


I'm not sure if I understand the question...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, it sucks liking guys. What shityass life.


It would suck to be only into guys. Cuts down the possible significant other population by sooo much. 


Rsyk said:


> I'm not sure if I understand the question...


He's asking if you like me :3c


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It would suck to be only into guys. Cuts down the possible significant other population by sooo much.


That's one way to put it. Although, I have always been slightly confused as to why sexuality is so important... 



> He's asking if you like me :3c


I know of no way to answer that question without things getting weird.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's one way to put it. Although, I have always been slightly confused as to why sexuality is so important...


 
It's not. 



> I know of no way to answer that question without things getting weird.


 
Oooo. You have a dirty, little secret. Do tell.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

The fuck?
Why did you change your avvies to Jashwa's?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I know of no way to answer that question without things getting weird.


That's a yes. 


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> It's not.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo. You have a dirty, little secret. Do tell.


Sexy avatar, bro.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Fuck! I just realized IECAJC (I'm not typin' that out) was usin' Jashwa's avi. Really threw me for a loop...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's a yes.
> 
> Sexy avatar, bro.


 
Want to see Exu's? I tweaked it uh bit.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Holy Fuck! I just realized ECAJC (I'm not typin' that out) was usin' Jashwa's avi. Really threw me for a loop...


 
Hehehehe. Job is done. And yeah, my name can be overwhelming.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 15, 2010)

I came on two people's avatars today. Can you guess which ones?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oooo. You have a dirty, little secret. Do tell.





Jashwa said:


> That's a yes.


I don't answer those questions for the same reason why I don't tell people whether or not I think they look good. There is no right answer.



SnowFox said:


> I came on two people's avatars today. Can you guess which ones?


Harley's...
And my old one. The one that was just a face.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I came on two people's avatars today. Can you guess which ones?


So it was you!?
NSkindaFW?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Harley's...
> And my old one. The one that was just a face.



I don't remember your old one. Link?



Jashwa said:


> So it was you!?
> NSkindaFW?



:3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So it was you!?
> NSkindaFW?



Whitenoise is funny...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't answer those questions for the same reason why I don't tell people whether or not I think they look good. There is no right answer.


 
He's cute, it's alright, you can say it.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You said you "cuddled" with it.





Rsyk said:


> There is nothing sexual about cuddling.
> Unless you're doing it naked.





Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Liar.



Crackers is right, cuddling is kinda sexual in a way. 

I mean, would you go around and cuddle a random stranger? Cuddling's something you do with a significant other.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He's cute, it's alright, you can say it.


:3c

I'm more than cute. I'm fucking adorable.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I don't remember your old one. Link?











Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He's cute, it's alright, you can say it.


No.



Darkwing said:


> Crackers is right, cuddling is kinda sexual in a way.
> 
> I mean, would you go around and cuddle a random stranger? Cuddling's something you do with a significant other.


Stop trying to prove me wrong.
I deny your statements.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> :3c
> 
> I'm more than cute. I'm fucking adorable.



Especially with cinnamon bun icing on you face. :V


----------



## Wolfshadow (Feb 15, 2010)

Whoops. I need to change my vote from Hetero to Pan then... ^^;; Had no idea what it meant, but now that I know, that's definitely me. 

...kinda sucks tho, when one is attracted to personalities that are not real, IE characters in books / games and the like. Kinda makes it hard to find someone worth dating... Such is why I've been single for 3 years +.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Crackers is right, cuddling is kinda sexual in a way.
> 
> I mean, would you go around and cuddle a random stranger? Cuddling's something you do with a significant other.


 
He's being such a closet fag. 



Jashwa said:


> :3c
> 
> I'm more than cute. I'm fucking adorable.


 
I know, and I was so lucky lst night to come across an XTube vid that had a guy that looked just like you. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


>


 
I couldn't tell if that was you or Rytes. You guys have such close names.



> No.


 
No that you won't admit it, or no that you think he's not? 'Cause he is.

Damn, double post.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


>



Oh I remember now. I'd yiff that.



Wolfshadow said:


> ...kinda sucks tho, when one is attracted to personalities that are not real, IE characters in books / games and the like. Kinda makes it hard to find someone worth dating... Such is why I've been single for 3 years +.



:sadface:

----

Also, holy shit crackers get rid of that avatar. You'll give me nightmares. The bug was cute in comparison.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, and I was so lucky lst night to come across an XTube vid that had a guy that looked just like you. :3



link? :3


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> He's being such a closet fag.



Yup. 



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, and I was so lucky lst night to come across an XTube vid that had a guy that looked just like you. :3



0.0 

..... 

Creepy...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Wolfshadow said:


> -sadness-


It's pitiable if you actually have this problem, but also mildly funny. Like Shenzi's obsession with Boku.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No that you won't admit it, or no that you think he's not? 'Cause he is.


NO CLARIFICATION IS NEEDED!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> link? :3


 
For mah eyes only. >=D



Rsyk said:


> NO CLARIFICATION IS NEEDED!


 
Why do you care, unless...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I know, and I was so lucky lst night to come across an XTube vid that had a guy that looked just like you. :3


Wait, what? Link in PMs?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 15, 2010)

If he links you I want to see too. Please.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sig limits are too small


 


Jashwa said:


> Something is wrong with you.


 


Apoc666 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


 im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane, plus i identify more with leopards than with humans, itll only work for other cats.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane, plus i identify more with leopards than with humans, itll only work for other cats.


I repeat, something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane



It didn't work


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane



Should re-roll as a druid and learn to shapeshift.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 15, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Should re-roll as a druid and learn to shapeshift.



Pssh, fuck shifter druids.  Sorcerer dragon-disciple paladin for the win.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane, plus i identify more with leopards than with humans, itll only work for other cats.


Leave.

:c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane, plus i identify more with leopards than with humans, itll only work for other cats.


I want to rage but there are no words left in the universe right now.

But first of all, who diagnosed you as insane when you weren't a leopard, and where can I find them, I want them dead.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2010)

oh im looking for my leopard

where can he be?

hes probably out there somewhere

looking for me

i dont know where my leopard is and

its after dark

i hope he isn't getting mugged

out in the park



oh wait hes on faf mistaking his identity nvm


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, what? Link in PMs?


 
No, not when everyone is asking.

 Damn it, I broke 2149.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> im sorry if i seem like a crazy for you three, ive been raised as a fighter and my leopard idenity was the only thing that kept me sane, plus i identify more with leopards than with humans, itll only work for other cats.


I was raised as a moogle, kupo, and my moogle identity is the only thing that kept me sane. Kupo.

But I identify more with furries, kupo.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No, not when everyone is asking.
> 
> Damn it, I broke 2149.


Didn't happen.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Didn't happen.


 
I guess that's too bad then.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn it, I broke 2149.


And this is a bad thing?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> And this is a bad thing?


 
If you're a zombie fan, yes.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2010)

What was 2149?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> If you're a zombie fan, yes.


Ah, wait a minute...
Marvel Zombies takes place on Earth-2149.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ah, wait a minute...
> Marvel Zombies takes place on Earth-2149.


 
Bingo.



Jashwa said:


> What was 2149?


 
http://marvel.wikia.com/Earth-2149

Totally going to make this my BG: http://api.ning.com/files/ORYdfKupM...MjPRauaU61m34vUV3*PMFe/marvel_zombies_2_1.jpg


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 15, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Bingo.
> 
> 
> 
> http://marvel.wikia.com/Earth-2149


I used to surf wikipedia before I came here.
Marvel and DC pages kept me entertained for hours. ^.^

But I used google to find out the zombie thing.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I used to surf wikipedia before I came here.
> Marvel and DC pages kept me entertained for hours. ^.^
> 
> But I used google to find out the zombie thing.


 
I'm always reading this fuckin' wiki.

Edit: Also, King Hyperion is the most badass villain ever.

Edit:Edit: This calls for a celebration. New avatar!


----------



## BedTime4Emma (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm 100% heterosexual but I still like kissing girls just for fun.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 15, 2010)

I am 100% sexyback.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 15, 2010)

BedTime4Emma said:


> I'm 100% heterosexual but I still like kissing girls just for fun.



Katy Perry go back to bed


----------



## BedTime4Emma (Feb 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am 100% sexyback.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sexyback


----------



## Rikki44 (Feb 16, 2010)

I always say I'm open, but I might as well just admit I'm Bi.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

bisexuals are starting to catch up to the hetero's


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 16, 2010)

BedTime4Emma said:


> I'm 100% heterosexual but *I still like kissing girls just for fun*.


Bisexual.
WHAT IS THIS KIND OF FUN?

I am.. no, no, no, no.. I am a sick 100% heterosexual but I am still sick and perverted.


----------



## BedTime4Emma (Feb 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Bisexual.
> WHAT IS THIS KIND OF FUN?
> 
> I am.. no, no, no, no.. I am a sick 100% heterosexual but I am still sick and perverted.


It's just for fun and that is all... Somethings are fun and somethings are boring.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 16, 2010)

Bi again
post count +1 again


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

BedTime4Emma said:


> It's just for fun and that is all... Somethings are fun and somethings are boring.



I don't think sexuality is the problem... I was thinking something along the lines of "whore"? lol


----------



## Koray (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> bisexuals are starting to catch up to the hetero's



Except it's 11 votes away...


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Koray said:


> Except it's 11 votes away...


Emphasis on the word "starting".

Attempt to look like a smart ass failed.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

So...

Why is sexuality such a big issue anyway? I mean, obviously, there are religious factors involved, but you'll see it even in atheists. Most are completely terrified of the possibility that they might be anything but straight.

Personally, I blame the stereotypes. Because most of the most...outspoken homosexuals are so annoying, ragingly gay, that's what most people think of when they hear the term homosexual.


----------



## Koray (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Emphasis on the word "starting".
> 
> Attempt to look like a smart ass failed.



I just pointed it out >_< 

I just don't think 11 new bisexual people are going to post here soon...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> So...
> 
> Why is sexuality such a big issue anyway? I mean, obviously, there are religious factors involved, but you'll see it even in atheists. Most are completely terrified of the possibility that they might be anything but straight.
> 
> Personally, I blame the stereotypes. Because most of the most...outspoken homosexuals are so annoying, ragingly gay, that's what most people think of when they hear the term homosexual.


Yeah, I notice it's much easier for a girl to come out because gay guys seem to have a worse image.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> So...
> 
> Why is sexuality such a big issue anyway? I mean, obviously, there are religious factors involved, but you'll see it even in atheists. Most are completely terrified of the possibility that they might be anything but straight.
> 
> Personally, I blame the stereotypes. Because most of the most...outspoken homosexuals are so annoying, ragingly gay, that's what most people think of when they hear the term homosexual.



yup, if they'd all tone it down quite a bit I bet not as many people would care what a gay person does and wouldn't find homosexuality as bad as it is...sorta reminds me of furries, if you tone down the obnoxiousness then there won't be as much people trying to troll your asses >:[


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Koray said:


> I just pointed it out >_<
> 
> I just don't think 11 new bisexual people are going to post here soon...


Have you any idea how many people join this forum a day?


----------



## Koray (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Have you any idea how many people join this forum a day?



Not really no.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Also, are you aware that almost every furfag is sexually depraved and is desperate for contact despite gender?


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 16, 2010)

Im straight...just saying


----------



## Amoranis (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Also, are you aware that almost every furfag is sexually depraved and is desperate for contact despite gender?



well im depraved... but not desperate. 

desperation is how you contract a disease


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, I notice it's much easier for a girl to come out because gay guys seem to have a worse image.


That's because gay guys have built themselves up with a reputation of being either overly feminine or obsessed with gay sex. 



south syde fox said:


> yup, if they'd all tone it down quite a bit I bet not as many people would care what a gay person does and wouldn't find homosexuality as bad as it is...sorta reminds me of furries, if you tone down the obnoxiousness then there won't be as much people trying to troll your asses >:[


True.
I think that if the LGBT community in general wasn't so concerned with not only getting people to accept their sexuality, but embrace it and/or celebrate it, things would be much better for them. You do not need to celebrate your sexuality. It's stupid. Just live with it.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, I notice it's much easier for a girl to come out because gay guys seem to have a worse image.



it wasn't that bad for me. of course, you have the typical religious parents. one of which kicked me out after coming out, but that was for the better. other than that, life got a lot better for me

lol as for women. coming out is easy because it's every guy's fantasy xD


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol as for women. coming out is easy because it's every guy's fantasy xD


 
I thought it was your nightmare. Or are you not a guy? :V


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I thought it was your nightmare. Or are you not a guy? :V



let me rephrase "guy" with "dude" (or maybe douchebag) it makes more sense.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> let me rephrase "guy" with "dude" (or maybe douchebag) it makes more sense.


Straight, a guy, and I've not had lesbian fantasies.
Because it would suck. They'd be focusing on each other, not you.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Straight, a guy, and I've not had lesbian fantasies.
> Because it would suck. They'd be focusing on each other, not you.


Yet another reason why bisexuals are best.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yet another reason why bisexuals are best.


I can't argue with the fact that it does increase your chances of finding someone in life.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 16, 2010)

BedTime4Emma said:


> I'm 100% heterosexual but I still like kissing girls just for fun.


 
Argh.  People like you made high school "interesting."  *breaks out the torches and pitchforks.*


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I can't argue with the fact that it does increase your chances of finding someone in life.



not so much for the other guy who get's to hear something like that. "basically, my bisexual boyfriend can get with anyone he wants! I feel so secure in our relationship now 8D"


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> not so much for the other guy who get's to hear something like that. "basically, my bisexual boyfriend can get with anyone he wants! I feel so secure in our relationship now 8D"


Which is why relationships should not be sexually based. You're just asking for trouble.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> not so much for the other guy who get's to hear something like that. "basically, my bisexual boyfriend can get with anyone he wants! I feel so secure in our relationship now 8D"


If you feel insecure just because your boyfriend also likes girls, there's a definite problem. Security should be there no matter what sexes a person is attracted to, unless there's a reason for insecurity. If there is, then it's on the person, not their sexuality.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you feel insecure just because your boyfriend also likes girls, there's a definite problem. Security should be there no matter what sexes a person is attracted to, unless there's a reason for insecurity. If there is, then it's on the person, not their sexuality.



I wasn't saying BECAUSE he's bisexual, I mean if I heard someone tell me that my boyfriend could get with anyone he wants (or my boyfriend tells me that himself), I'd get a little paranoid


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you feel insecure just because your boyfriend also likes girls, there's a definite problem. Security should be there no matter what sexes a person is attracted to, unless there's a reason for insecurity. If there is, then it's on the person, not their sexuality.


 
^This.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> I wasn't saying BECAUSE he's bisexual, I mean if I heard someone tell me that my boyfriend could get with anyone he wants, I'd get a little paranoid


Then you're retarded and have no faith in the boyfriend in question. That also shows that you're probably really clingy and smothering and that you drive all your possible boyfriends away by being too questioning and not trusting enough.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> I wasn't saying BECAUSE he's bisexual, I mean if I heard someone tell me that my boyfriend could get with anyone he wants (or my boyfriend tells me that himself), I'd get a little paranoid


 
Well I'd say: "Yeah he could get anyone else, but he's with YOU."


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Then you're retarded and have no faith in the boyfriend in question. That also shows that you're probably really clingy and smothering and that you drive all your possible boyfriends away by being too questioning and not trusting enough.



let's not get into that.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> let's not get into that.


Then I was right. Don't blame your own faults and insecurities on other people's qualities or things that other people say.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Well I'd say: "Yeah he could get anyone else, but he's with YOU."



I'm talking out of my ass. I've never had an actual date before. I'm just going by what I imagine being in a relationship would be like


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Then you're retarded and have no faith in the boyfriend in question. That also shows that you're probably really clingy and smothering and that you drive all your possible boyfriends away by being too questioning and not trusting enough.


I don't have problems being trusting in a relationship. My main problem is that I'm to emotionally reliant on whomever I'm dating. I have to know that I'm doing things right, that they feel ok about things. Otherwise, I get worried that somethings going to go wrong...



Milo said:


> I'm talking out of my ass. I've never had an actual date before. I'm just going by what I imagine being in a relationship would be like


It depends on what kind of relationship you're talking about. Can't speak from much experience with gay/bisexual relationships.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm talking out of my ass. I've never had an actual date before. I'm just going by what I imagine being in a relationship would be like


 
Meh. Just know that if a guy ever cheats on you or leave you for someone else, it's not because of his sexuality, it's him.



Milo said:


> you're an idiot.


 
I think we already established that. :V


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't have problems being trusting in a relationship. My main problem is that I'm to emotionally reliant on whomever I'm dating. I have to know that I'm doing things right, that they feel ok about things. Otherwise, I get worried that somethings going to go wrong...



that's basically what I was getting at, but as usual, when I say "hi" jashwa see's "I hate my life, and I'm going to /wrists"


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Can speak from much experience with gay/bisexual relationships.



Your Gay. I knew it.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Meh. Just know that if a guy ever cheats on you or leave you for someone else, it's not because of his sexuality, it's him.



I don't blame sexuality, I blame the fact that it's highschool lol


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're an idiot.


Do you care to explain? 

Tell me how _I'm_ the idiot by taking issue with you pinning blame on people that don't deserve blame. Don't fault someone for saying something innocent because you would get all butthurt and insecure. That's your problem, not something they caused, and it would come up eventually. 


Rsyk said:


> I don't have problems being trusting in a relationship. My main problem is that I'm to emotionally reliant on whomever I'm dating. I have to know that I'm doing things right, that they feel ok about things. Otherwise, I get worried that somethings going to go wrong...


I'm like that as well. Another similarity get.

Also, you can speak from much experience on gay relationships? Something you need to tell us? :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 16, 2010)

BedTime4Emma said:


> I'm 100% heterosexual but I still like kissing girls just for fun.


 
Aww, she's still in denial guys. :V


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Your Gay. I knew it.





Jashwa said:


> Also, you can speak from much experience on gay relationships? Something you need to tell us? :V



Yes.

IT WAS A FUCKING TYPO!
I FIXED IT!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's basically what I was getting at, but as usual, when I say "hi" jashwa see's "I hate my life, and I'm going to /wrists"


Because that's exactly what happened, right? 



Milo said:


> not so much for the other guy who get's to hear something like that. "basically, my bisexual boyfriend can get with anyone he wants! I feel so secure in our relationship now 8D"





Milo said:


> if I heard someone tell me that my boyfriend could get with anyone he wants (or my boyfriend tells me that himself), I'd get a little paranoid



You're blaming your insecurities on someone saying "bisexuals get more people to choose from" (no one here was even talking about saying someone could get "anyone they wanted"). It has nothing to do with that person stating that. It has everything to do with your own issues.



Milo said:


> because like I said before, you basically come in swinging a bat before you actually listen dumbass


Again with the baseless insults and accusations? Because I'm a dumbass that goes to a Top 10 School in the Country (Carnegie Mellon), as compared to your...? 

I've listened to everything you've said.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes.
> 
> IT WAS A FUCKING TYPO!
> I FIXED IT!


  What's wrong with telling us you're gay or bi? It's not like we're going to tell anybody.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes.
> 
> IT WAS A FUCKING TYPO!
> I FIXED IT!



Yeeaahh.... We'll stick to that story >.>


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Again with the baseless insults and accusations?
> 
> I've listened to everything you've said.



ok then, you're done. although I doubt you really are.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What's wrong with telling us you're gay or bi? It's not like we're going to tell anybody.


...
It's an internet forum. Everyone will know. And it will get out eventually. 
There's also the fact that it may not be true. 


I'm not trying to be discriminating here, but is it difficult for anyone else to imagine two men in a lasting, emotional relationship? Because it is for me.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because that's exactly what happened, right?
> 
> You're blaming your insecurities on someone saying "bisexuals get more people to choose from" (no one here was even talking about saying someone could get "anyone they wanted"). It has nothing to do with that person stating that. It has everything to do with your own issues.
> 
> ...


 


Milo said:


> ok then, you're done. although I doubt you really are.


 
Calm down you two. Is it really that important?


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not trying to be discriminating here, but is it difficult for anyone else to imagine two men in a lasting, emotional relationship? Because it is for me.



kinda. but then again, any relationship between two people below the age of 20... I've never seen a relationship last longer than 2 months lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> ok then, you're done. although I doubt you really are.


I don't get how copping out means I'm done?  It's not like you've admitted that you're blaming other people for your faults. Man up, Milo.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ...
> It's an internet forum. Everyone will know. And it will get out eventually.
> There's also the fact that it may not be true.
> 
> ...


 
I think my neighbors are an old gay couple. Either that or lonely war buddies that have no wives and decided to live together. Not sure, I don't know them well.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ...
> It's an internet forum. Everyone will know. And it will get out eventually.
> There's also the fact that it may not be true.
> 
> ...


 
No one in real life.

And it's common for gay guys not to stay with eachother. I have a psychology book that told me why, but I don't feel like quoting it verbatim.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> kinda. but then again, any relationship between two people below the age of 20... I've never seen a relationship last longer than 2 months lol.


 


Jashwa said:


> I don't get how copping out means I'm done? It's not like you've admitted that you're blaming other people for your faults. Man up, Milo.


 
You two, timeout, now. -_-

Fucking seriously, stop. It's not important, so stop.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm gay.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No one in real life.
> 
> And it's common for gay guys not to stay with eachother. I have a psychology book that told me why, but I don't feel like quoting it verbatim.



I'm used to two common groups within gay guys. the ravers, and the housewives lol. the ravers go to parties and whore themselves out, while the housewives basically speaks for itself

lol I'm weird :I


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No one in real life.
> 
> And it's common for gay guys not to stay with eachother. I have a psychology book that told me why, but I don't feel like quoting it verbatim.


Actually, I've got a sneaking suspicion that someone I know IRL may be an FAF regular. Still working on that, though. 

That'd be a major problem for me. I want a steady relationship with someone I know I can rely on for most of my life, if not all of it.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

If it helps, my step aunt's brother is gay and has been with his "partner" for more years than I can remember. Stereotypes fit for an average, but that doesn't mean you should try to fit your sexuality around them. You could still possibly find someone who isn't in it for sex or who isn't fucked up mentally that is an actual good person.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Actually, I've got a sneaking suspicion that someone I know IRL may be an FAF regular. Still working on that, though.



wow, what are the chances of crossing paths online especially when you two have no idea what sites you guys go to xD


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> wow, what are the chances of crossing paths online especially when you two have no idea what sites you guys go to xD


I met two irl friends on online games before just by chance. 

Wayyyy back when I was like 14 and played runescape.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If it helps, my step aunt's brother is gay and has been with his "partner" for more years than I can remember. Stereotypes fit for an average, but that doesn't mean you should try to fit your sexuality around them. You could still possibly find someone who isn't in it for sex or who isn't fucked up mentally that is an actual good person.


True. 
Fuck. I fell back on the stereotyping habit again. I've got to stop doing that.



Milo said:


> wow, what are the chances of crossing paths online especially when you two have no idea what sites you guys go to xD


Honestly, it scares me. He's not the kind of guy I'd want knowing I'm a furry.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Honestly, it scares me. He's not the kind of guy I'd want knowing I'm a furry.



technically wouldn't HE be a furry too if he goes to this site? :|


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> technically wouldn't HE be a furry too if he goes to this site? :|


There are non-furs here.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm used to two common groups within gay guys. the ravers, and the housewives lol. the ravers go to parties and whore themselves out, while the housewives basically speaks for itself
> 
> lol I'm weird :I


 
Nope, you're right. I was seriously expecting a flame.



Rsyk said:


> Actually, I've got a sneaking suspicion that someone I know IRL may be an FAF regular. Still working on that, though.
> 
> That'd be a major problem for me. I want a steady relationship with someone I know I can rely on for most of my life, if not all of it.


 
Then tell me in PMs. It's cool, I won't tell anybody.

Male and female?

Edit:



DarkNoctus said:


> There are non-furs here.


 
Me, Paxilrose, Brazen and Term. That's the ones I know.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> There are non-furs here.



not THAT many people know what the hell a furry even is, so he's either a troll in which case, hide your identity ._., or he's ok with furries as a whole


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> not THAT many people know what the hell a furry even is, so he's either a troll in which case, hide your identity ._., or he's ok with furries as a whole


Or maybe he's just a sketchbag that Rsyk doesn't want to associate with?


----------



## Leon (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> kinda. but then again, any relationship between two people below the age of 20... I've never seen a relationship last longer than 2 months lol.


 
When I was 14 I dated a girl for nine months happily, had to move and thats why we broke up.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Nope, you're right. I was seriously expecting a flame.



I'm ashamed of the gay community just about as much as the furry community... well maybe not AS ashamed as the furry community lol. it's hard to top being ashamed of the furry fandom


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Or maybe he's just a sketchbag that Rsyk doesn't want to associate with?



I knew one furry in RL... and he was a creepy fuck also, so I see your point


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> not THAT many people know what the hell a furry even is,


Almost anyone on the internet knows what a furry is.

Best way to know is to bring it up in conversation in a subtle manner.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Male and female?


I've yet to find a man that I can rely on in the sense of being a friend, much less a boyfriend.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> kinda. but then again, any relationship between two people below the age of 20... I've never seen a relationship last longer than 2 months lol.


I guess I missed this. I think you edited it in after I loaded the page up with it just saying "kinda".

Your ignorance is showing, Milo.  Even the throwaway relationships can last longer than 2 months. Almost everyone I knew in high school had a relationship longer than 2 months. Most with the time period 6-24 months.  Then again, maybe you didn't talk to many people so you're basing your information off what your furry friends on the internet tell you. That's a bad standard, since, knowing you, most of the people you talk to are emo and crave attention all the time.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Almost anyone on the internet knows what a furry is.
> 
> Best way to know is to bring it up in conversation in a subtle manner.



basically, anyone who knows what 4chan is, knows what furries are, so yea.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm ashamed of the gay community just about as much as the furry community... well maybe not AS ashamed as the furry community lol. it's hard to top being ashamed of the furry fandom


 
And here I thought I was the only one. 



Rsyk said:


> I've yet to find a man that I can rely on in the sense of being a friend, much less a boyfriend.


 
Sexual partner?

Oh, Rsyk, I found that psychology book I was talking about. I could type out that one part in fifteen minutes if you like?


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> And here I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Oh, Rsyk, I found that psychology book I was talking about. I could type out that one part in fifteen minutes if you like?


just who gave you permission to change your avatar I DEMAND TO KNOW >:C


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2010)

You all have very sad, depressing love lives.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> just who gave you permission to change your avatar I DEMAND TO KNOW >:C


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1561840#post1561840


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Sexual partner?
> 
> Oh, Rsyk, I found that psychology book I was talking about. I could type out that one part in fifteen minutes if you like?


PM, maybe. No need to post it here. 

Hardly. Sex does not really interest me at the moment. Sure, I have my interests and kinks, but I've never really pursued it outside of people who I like for their personality...and who're also female.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You all have very sad, depressing love lives.



Please.


----------



## Leon (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> PM, maybe. No need to post it here.
> 
> Hardly. Sex does not really interest me at the moment. Sure, I have my interests and kinks, but I've never really pursued it outside of people who I like for their personality...and who're also female.


 
Pretty much this.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> PM, maybe. No need to post it here.
> 
> Hardly. Sex does not really interest me at the moment. Sure, I have my interests and kinks, but I've never really pursued it outside of people who I like for their personality...and who're also female.


 
Sure. ;]


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Sure. ;]


I'm not kidding. I have enough trouble finding guys that I can be close friends with. I get along much better with girls. 

Not that I haven't had certain fantasies that may be considered homosexual...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You all have very sad, depressing love lives.


Coming from the swinger


Aurali said:


> Please.


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not kidding. I have enough trouble finding guys that I can be close friends with. I get along much better with girls.
> 
> Not that I haven't had certain fantasies that may be considered homosexual...


 
Explain them to me and I can probably tell you if they can be considered gay or not.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not kidding. I have enough trouble finding guys that I can be close friends with. I get along much better with girls.
> 
> Not that I haven't had certain fantasies that may be considered homosexual...



usually when I hear fantasy, I think something sexual. unfortunately, my fantasies hardly ever go beyond waking up to someone cooking me breakfast xD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Explain them to me and I can probably tell you if they can be considered gay or not.



You sure seem intent on picking apart my mind.
But you were right about the choking thing before.

I don't know. I guess most of them fall along the lines of romantic or intimate. I'm almost always thinking up stories or movies in my head, and when they happen to be gay, it's usually more romantic based than sexual. Like the cuddling dream with Jashwa's avvie that you won't let me forget about.



Milo said:


> usually when I hear fantasy, I think something sexual. unfortunately, my fantasies hardly ever go beyond waking up to someone cooking me breakfast xD


I very rarely have sex fantasies. I think maybe two in my life.


----------



## Aden (Feb 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You all have very sad, depressing love lives.



Oh
I'll go inform the boyfriend :c


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You sure seem intent on picking apart my mind.
> But you were right about the choking thing before.
> 
> I don't know. I guess most of them fall along the lines of romantic or intimate. I'm almost always thinking up stories or movies in my head, and when they happen to be gay, it's usually more romantic based than sexual. Like the cuddling dream with Jashwa's avvie that you won't let me forget about.


 
Have you ever got a hardon while fantasizing?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Have you ever got a hardon while fantasizing?


That's a very awkward question to ask on a public forum.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Coming from the swinger



And you'll never hear me complain.





Aden said:


> Oh
> I'll go inform the boyfriend :c



You're taking the right steps.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> And you'll never hear me complain.


I'm just saying. You may be ecstatic with that, but that's not really a love life. That's a sex life.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's a very awkward question to ask on a public forum.


 
Come on, it's FAF.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm just saying. You may be ecstatic with that, but that's not really a love life. That's a sex life.



Then why bring it up?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Come on, it's FAF.


Exactly.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Then why bring it up?


Because that means you don't have a love life :V

At least not with people.  With fancy clothes, good food, and other things I'm sure you do.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Exactly.


 
heh heh... you just keep finding ways to deny me the answer. 

That sounds better

Do you want to take it to Pms? 'Cause I can't tell ya anything unless you're open with me. And don't worry, I won't tell Jashwa.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> heh heh... you just keep finding ways to deny me the answer.
> 
> That sounds better
> 
> Do you want to take it to Pms? 'Cause I can't tell ya anything unless you're open with me. And don't worry, I won't tell Jashwa.


Fine. 
And I think Jashwa already knows what went on that involves him.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Fine.
> And I think Jashwa already knows what went on that involves him.


 
Pm me the answer.

Him or his avatar? Hang on, are you attracted to Jashwa?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Fine.
> And I think Jashwa already knows what went on that involves him.


Sooooooo adorable.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because that means you don't have a love life :V
> 
> At least not with people.  With fancy clothes, good food, and other things I'm sure you do.



Who needs people when you have money?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Who needs people when you have money?


Extroverted people.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Peasants and serfs.



You don't say...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You don't say...


Hahahahahahaha. You amuse me, Xipoid.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 17, 2010)

Xipoid I want to be just like you when I grow up

Wait

Shit ):


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 17, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You all have very sad, depressing love lives.



I don't have one at all.  v.-.v  And that makes me sad and depressed.


----------



## Leon (Feb 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I don't have one at all. v.-.v And that makes me sad and depressed.


 
I know how you feel.


----------



## Fuh (Feb 17, 2010)

Love is <3


Yeah, I'm pan, but with straight tendencies. I'm sickened with myself. D:


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2010)

Fuh said:


> Yeah, I'm pan, but with straight tendencies


...Which totally defeats the object of being pansexual. You're bisexual, honey.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...Which totally defeats the object of being pansexual. You're bisexual, honey.


Unless she just means she prefers male personalities to female when looking for someone.

If my definition of pansexuality is correct I mean.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 17, 2010)

Chronosexual


----------



## TDK (Feb 17, 2010)

Is Bi now :O.

(Don't worry ladies, I haven't forgotten about yall)


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 17, 2010)

c:


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that I'm not entirely straight anymore. 

I guess I'm bisexual, or pansexual...whatever...


----------



## Fuh (Feb 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...Which totally defeats the object of being pansexual. You're bisexual, honey.



Well, pansexual is basically ignorance of gender, meaning you can love males, females, trans, etc. 

So what would you call it if you're open, and have been interested, in all of those, and haven't minded gender, per se, but you notice that the good majority of your interests are males? And your experiences are all with males? 

I wouldn't necessarily call that bisexual, because that is interest in both males and females but doesn't leave room for trans, etc.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I think it's safe to say that I'm not entirely straight anymore.
> 
> I guess I'm bisexual, or pansexual...whatever...


D'awww :3


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 17, 2010)

Fuh said:


> So what would you call it if you're open, and have been interested, in all of those, and haven't minded gender, per se, but you notice that the good majority of your interests are males? And your experiences are all with males?



You're a faggot in denial.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I think it's safe to say that I'm not entirely straight anymore.
> 
> I guess I'm bisexual, or pansexual...whatever...


 
Oh my, what got you to come out?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Click here to find out what mine is (*NSFW*)


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2010)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Click here to find out what mine is



nsfw tag, bro

\Spoiler for those who can't be bothered to click the link (most of us): ghey


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> nsfw tag, bro
> 
> \Spoiler for those who can't be bothered to click the link (most of us): Homsexual



They will click anyway.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

I clicked on the link and said " you are not allowed to view this image", I have an FA account that has me listed over 18.


----------



## Fuh (Feb 18, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You're a faggot in denial.



Lesbian in denial.

I approve.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuh said:


> Lesbian in denial.
> 
> I approve.


I'm a hetro in denial.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Oh my, what got you to come out?


Taking credit for that one.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Taking credit for that one.


 
I might.

Fuck, I should be asleep.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I might.
> 
> Fuck, I should be asleep.


 
Why? :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Why? :V


 
Why should I sleep, or why should I take credit?


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why should I sleep, or why should I take credit?


 
Why should you sleep?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Why should you sleep?


 
Because I got to get up early, and I hate getting about five hours of sleep.

Kewl, 2,222th post.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Because I got to get up early, and I hate getting about five hours of sleep.
> 
> Kewl, 2,222th post.


 
Nice job. Hope you'll still be around when I get my 2,222th post.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Nice job. Hope you'll still be around when I get my 2,222th post.


 
I probably will.


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I probably will.


 
Most likely. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Most likely. :V


 
*depressed-sigh*


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> *depressed-sigh*


 
At least you're past the crying phase. :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 18, 2010)

leon said:


> At least you're past the crying phase. :V


 
*sniff* Yeah. *sniff* Sure *sniff*


----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> *sniff* Yeah. *sniff* Sure *sniff*


 
God knows im not. XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

I an nothing or more like I don't know.
That furry fandom tried to change me but failed.
I guess I am Mr. Nice perveted hetereo demon.

Touhoutard in denial.


----------



## Hir (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuh said:


> Well, pansexual is basically ignorance of gender, meaning you can love males, females, trans, etc.
> 
> So what would you call it if you're open, and have been interested, in all of those, and haven't minded gender, per se, but you notice that the good majority of your interests are males? And your experiences are all with males?
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call that bisexual, because that is interest in both males and females but doesn't leave room for trans, etc.


In that case, yeah you're pansexual. No real preference, but you find that everyone you like tends to be male anyway.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Fuh said:


> Well, pansexual is basically ignorance of gender, meaning you can love males, females, trans, etc.
> 
> So what would you call it if you're open, and have been interested, in all of those, and haven't minded gender, per se, but you notice that the good majority of your interests are males? And your experiences are all with males?
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call that bisexual, because that is interest in both males and females but doesn't leave room for trans, etc.


 Id call that a confused fag, since most all of your interests are with males


----------



## Kelo (Feb 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> In that case, yeah you're pansexual. No real preference, but you find that everyone you like tends to be male anyway.



Yeah this, I would love to be with a female I really would I am greatly turned on by the aspect of pussy and all. But like everyone I ever been able to even remotely get along with or talk to has been male :/


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Taking credit for that one.


For future reference, I'm blaming your fursona for this. 
>:C


----------



## Viva (Feb 18, 2010)

Pansexual


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 18, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Pansexual


Considering how many different ways that word is used, it doesn't really answer the question. ^.^;


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh im looking for my leopard
> 
> where can he be?
> 
> ...


dude whats wrong with you cant you leave a guy alone? i dont know what i did to upset you but im telling you your anger is terribly misplaced.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> God knows im not. XD


 
Wait, I might not be around to see it. I just got Counter Strike: Source, so I'll be on there more than here.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Wait, I might not be around to see it. I just got Counter Strike: Source, so I'll be on there more than here.


 

Oh noes. D'=


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 19, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> dude *whats* wrong with you *cant* you leave a guy alone? i *dont* know what i did to upset you but *im* telling you your anger is terribly misplaced.



He's not angry, he's making fun of you because of stupid things that you've said. 

And for your abhorrent lack of apostrophes. 



Nope, wait. That last one was me.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> He's not angry, he's making fun of you because of stupid things that you've said.
> 
> And for your abhorrent lack of apostrophes.
> 
> ...


how am being stupid when ive said nothing but truth?


----------



## Lukar (Feb 20, 2010)

Flamin' faggot.


----------



## Viva (Feb 20, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Considering how many different ways that word is used, it doesn't really answer the question. ^.^;


 
I would fuck either a man or a woman.  But I would never fall in love with a woman


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> how am being stupid when ive said nothing but truth?


Because your "truth" is fucking retarded.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm now a confirmed bisexual

Sex with either is cool


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh noes. D'=


 
I feel so loved.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm now a confirmed bisexual
> 
> Sex with either is cool


I am not a confirmed anything anymore :c kinda like your fursonas lololol


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Because your "truth" is fucking retarded.


you know i hope i never see at a con, you seem like a dick.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> you know i hope i never see at a con, you seem like a dick.


Truth hurts.


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> you know i hope i never see at a con, you seem like a dick.


I'd rather be a dick than to be pants-on-leopard-head retarded.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 20, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> how am being stupid when i*'*ve said nothing but truth?


Apostrophe. Because it is important. 

Also,
I is reel mogle gais! I only look hyooman! I is mogle on insid, I swear! 



NewLeopard said:


> you know i hope i never see at a con, you seem like a dick.


Don't worry, there are plenty of furries just as crazy special as you at cons. I'm sure you won't have to deal with any rational people dicks.


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

Bisexual.

I've been bisexual since I was about six... when I started getting crushes on girls and boys.


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> you know i hope i never see at a con



Then just wear a blindfold the whole time and stop whining


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I am not a confirmed anything anymore :c kinda like your fursonas lololol


goddammit teto


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> goddammit teto


c:


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 20, 2010)

can we do this in the format of kinsey scale instead


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 20, 2010)

mostly heterosexual


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 20, 2010)

Technically pansexual but I say I'm bisexual because there's very few herms/etc. let alone any that would be interested in me. lol


----------



## Cyann (Feb 20, 2010)

Bisexual. More interested in men, though


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 21, 2010)

Homosexual.


----------



## Jay Snow (Feb 21, 2010)

with out a doubt Bi.
does being Bi tag you as a flusy?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Anteros (Feb 22, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Once again... Forgot Robosexual...


 I had data transfer with your mother board, did not use virus protection >83


----------



## footfoe (Feb 22, 2010)

there's just some thing magical about teh bitches


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 22, 2010)

have been always slightly Bi-courious(never acted on tho) but mostly heterosexual


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> have been always slightly Bi-courious(never acted on tho) but mostly heterosexual


 
Hey there.~


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol I thought I was bi for a while..... But naw I'm probably just gay :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Hey there.~


 
That good or bad?:shock:




Hot_Dragon said:


> Lol I thought I was bi for a while..... But naw I'm probably just gay :3


 
 is still thinking that good or bad?


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> That good or bad?:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lol you're a guy and said you were bi curious,im also bi... get it yet?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Lol you're a guy and said you were bi curious,im also bi... get it yet?


 
 Yeah i did get, since i also said never acted on before, ment it as a curious question


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 22, 2010)

Heterosexual man... I like vagoos and tits.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> man


Well no shit.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Heterosexual


My doubt grows by the hour.


----------



## Leon (Feb 22, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Yeah i did get, since i also said never acted on before, ment it as a curious question


 
No need to be shy.


----------



## Amphoria Asa Lumia (Feb 23, 2010)

Bi sexual though flirting on more of the lesbian side of things these days...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

straight


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm bisexual, as of like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> straight



Since when are you crying lol. I would have made her wink or something


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 23, 2010)

Negrosexual.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 23, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Negrosexual.


more like chubbynegromidgetsexual.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 24, 2010)

Anteros said:


> I had data transfer with your mother board, did not use virus protection >83



I lol'd


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Bleh...
Bisexual. 
Feeling disproportionately gay lately.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

^. at least you now admit it.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> ^. at least you now admit it.


Only online.
^^;


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Only online.
> ^^;


 
SAme here, just not really important to tell my parents.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

leon said:


> SAme here, just not really important to tell my parents.


Not important to tell anyone. 
I've yet to have a crush on a guy I actually know.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh hi Rsyk

How you doin :-*


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Oh hi Rsyk
> 
> How you doin *:-**


I can't figure out what that face is supposed to be...


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Not important to tell anyone.
> I've yet to have a crush on a guy I actually know.


 
Same here.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I can't figure out what that face is supposed to be...



On some forums and on AIM and some other messengers, it makes a kissy face.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> On some forums and on AIM and some other messengers, it makes a kissy face.


Do not want.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> On some forums and on AIM and some other messengers, it makes a kissy face.


It makes me happy that you don't do o3o


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> It makes me happy that you don't do o3o



I meant an actual kissy face, not fish lips

I used to do o3o but then 14 year old faggots ruined it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I meant an actual kissy face, not fish lips
> 
> I used to do o3o but then 14 year old faggots ruined it


I probably would have followed the same road as you did, but then again I started off life here in Moods, and we all know how much Lord Kanin loves that emoticon. And so many others who went there. So I never got the chance to see it as anything other than batshit retarded.

I'm quite glad I never use emoticons unless I'm in a silly frame of mind.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> I probably would have followed the same road as you did, but then again I started off life here in Moods, and we all know how much Lord Kanin loves that emoticon. And so many others who went there. So I never got the chance to see it as anything other than batshit retarded.
> 
> I'm quite glad I never use emoticons unless I'm in a silly frame of mind.



o3o's only acceptable usage is by itself, people don't seem to understand this.  You can't use it like :V at the end of a sentence. >:C


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> o3o's only acceptable usage is by itself, people don't seem to understand this.  You can't use it like :V at the end of a sentence. >:C


OWO


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> OWO



that face is different


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

U_U


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> that face is different


THAT'S BECAUSE I'M DIFFERENT!


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 27, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> THAT'S BECAUSE I'M DIFFERENT!



If you say so. :T


----------



## -xSuishox- (Feb 27, 2010)

I was straight then questioning then pansexual then straight again.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 27, 2010)

LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> I was straight then questioning then pansexual then straight again.


For some reason, I keep looking at your avatar and thinking, "Damn, that thing's colorful." Then I look at it again and realize that it's not really.
Then a few minutes later, I see it again and think, "Damn, that thing's colorful."


----------



## Milo (Feb 27, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I used to do o3o but then 14 year old faggots ruined it



I've actually never used that one...

I stopped doing ^_^ a long time ago (I think I did it once or twice in this past 4 or 5 months) and I don't know who got me into :V but I do that one most of the time now

and also |:C because it symbolizes extreme anger... to the extreme


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> I've actually never used that one...
> 
> I stopped doing ^_^ a long time ago (I think I did it once or twice in this past 4 or 5 months) and I don't know who got me into :V but I do that one most of the time now
> 
> and also |:C because it symbolizes extreme anger... to the extreme


I always saw that as something similar to :I

Just put >:C like other people so we understand you.

Oh wait, I see it now. I guess I just read left to right.


----------



## Milo (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> I always saw that as something similar to :I
> 
> Just put >:C like other people so we understand you.
> 
> Oh wait, I see it now. I guess I just read left to right.



I never know if |:< is of an angry person, or a person with a unibrow and a deformed sad face. I mean, if it's the first option, then why not just... oh forget it


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Oh hi Rsyk
> 
> How you doin :-*


Shouldn't that be my line? :V


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 28, 2010)

Emoticons, ew.

The only time emoticon use is acceptable is when you're feeling silly or when your tone could otherwise be misinterpreted.

":V" was good before everyone started using it all the time in every possible situation.

Oh and don't get me started on ":3c". That is the most awful face you can possibly make using punctuation, letters and numbers.

It's all, "look at me I'm a furfag!"

Ugh.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Shouldn't that be my line? :V





Easog said:


> Emoticons, ew.
> 
> The only time emoticon use is acceptable is when you're feeling silly or when your tone could otherwise be misinterpreted.
> 
> ...


:3c


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> :3c


 
Oh you. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 28, 2010)

:3c :V

(Completely acceptable use of both.)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

Easog said:


> Emoticons, ew.
> 
> *The only time emoticon use is acceptable is when you're feeling silly or when your tone could otherwise be misinterpreted.*
> 
> ...





Teto said:


> I probably would have followed the same road as you did, but then again I started off life here in Moods, and we all know how much Lord Kanin loves that emoticon. And so many others who went there. So I never got the chance to see it as anything other than batshit retarded.
> 
> *I'm quite glad I never use emoticons unless I'm in a silly frame of mind.*


fffff


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe that you shouldn't base who you love on what sex they are.  So I put myself as pansexual.  I am a female, and I am dating a man, and while I generally am more interested in men, if I fell in love with a woman, I wouldn't be ashamed at all.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

_Heterosexual fox here. I know un F**King believable. God i am getting sick of that.

Any how i found the poles to be opposite from what i thought. renews my hope in finding a sexy vixen in the fandom. :3
_


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2010)

The Blue Fox said:


> _Heterosexual fox here. I know un F**King believable. God i am getting sick of that.
> 
> Any how i found the poles to be opposite from what i thought. renews my hope in finding a sexy vixen in the fandom. :3
> _


I really wish people would stop acting like they are the only straight guy in the fandom. It annoys the rest of us who are used to it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 28, 2010)

The Blue Fox said:


> _Heterosexual fox_


That's not allowed. Pick one or the other, boy.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 28, 2010)

:3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Easog said:


> That's not allowed. Pick one or the other, boy.



^ he's right


----------



## iKerochu (Feb 28, 2010)

Pansexual ftw.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it me or does being a furry seem to change or alter your sexual orientation from being like heterosexual to like bi or something even if slightly?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Is it me or does being a furry seem to change or alter your sexual orientation from being like heterosexual to like bi or something even if slightly?



It's true, I was straight before I joined. Now look at me! I'm bisexual... *breaks into tears* GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the fandom just helps you realise feelings you buried.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> It's true, I was straight before I joined. Now look at me! I'm bisexual... *breaks into tears* GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN!!!


 
Im new to this forum, but been a furry for years, just the more i got into it.... so sadly it to late for me:neutral:


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Im new to this forum, but been a furry for years, just the more i got into it.... so sadly it to late for me:neutral:


 
Do you think the fandom "changed" your sexuality?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

It's all that sexy dogcock. I used to be a lesbian. True story.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> I think the fandom just helps you realise feelings you buried.



I know, I just like messin' with people.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to be gay. Now I only claim homosexuality because it keeps things simple.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> I used to be gay. Now I only claim homosexuality because it keeps things simple.


 
What are you then?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> What are you then?


Duh, he's obviously Shenzisexual :3c


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Duh, he's obviously Shenzisexual :3c


 
No, you're thinking of me silly. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Duh, he's obviously Shenzisexual :3c



You wish


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> I think the fandom just helps you realise feelings you buried.


 


leon said:


> Do you think the fandom "changed" your sexuality?


 
Didnt really change it, more like the realise part. Brings out that buried part in a way.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Didnt really change it, more like the realise part. Brings out that buried part in a way.


 
What is your sexuality? if you don't mind me askin.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Is it me or does being a furry seem to change or alter your sexual orientation from being like heterosexual to like bi or something even if slightly?


@leon


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> @leon


 
That doesn't mean he is bi or striaght.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> What is your sexuality? if you don't mind me askin.


 
Bi-Curious. Used to be really slight several years ago, but has grown a lil over time. Relised this too on a other forum site i used to visit.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Bi-Curious. Used to be really slight several years ago, but has grown a lil over time. Relised this too on a other forum site i used to visit.


 
I'm a little stronger than Bi-curious, it's sorta funny what can make us think about it in a way we didn't usually think in.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> That doesn't mean he is bi or striaght.


I personally took the fact he brought it up as him saying he was. I guess I'm just a master of assumptions.

Turns out I was correct.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> I personally took the fact he brought it up as him saying he was. I guess I'm just a master of assumptions.
> 
> Turns out I was correct.


 
Congratulations. :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm a little stronger than Bi-curious, it's sorta funny what can make us think about it in a way we didn't usually think in.


 
Makes me wonder being a furry, how long till the curious part is takes out and moving to Bi or maybe lil more.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

I am now Ratte-sexual.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Straight IRL, BISEXUAL TO FURRY ART! WOOT


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Straight IRL, BISEXUAL TO FURRY ART! WOOT


Bisexual then.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Still gay, if not gayer.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Still gay, if not gayer.


Judging by your avvy, gayer.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> Bisexual then.


 D:< I beg to differ.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Judging by your avvy, gayer.


I was unaware that I could get any gayer.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< I beg to differ.


Your opinion is wrong. 


Ahkmill said:


> I was unaware that I could get any gayer.


It can happen. 
You could turn into Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Your opinion is wrong.
> 
> It can happen.
> You could turn into Ryan Seacrest.


Would easy suicide be available if that ever happened?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Would easy suicide be available if that ever happened?


Only if you could find the time to stop sucking guys cocks. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Only if you could find the time to stop sucking guys cocks. :V


Maybe I could come across a dude with a big enough cock to suffocate me. That would rule.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Maybe I could come across a dude with a big enough cock to suffocate me. That would rule.


"What were his last words?"
"Let's see...apparently, all we got from the tape was, "BEST DEATH EVA!"" 
"That's...pretty gay..."
"Yup."


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> "What were his last words?"
> "Let's see...apparently, all we got from the tape was, "BEST DEATH EVA!""
> "That's...pretty gay..."
> "Yup."


Actually, I think my last words would be "Mmmphmmmph~"


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Actually, I think my last words would be "Mmmphmmmph~"


Sure...
That's probably more accurate...
Death by cock...I don't even like thinking about that.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Sure...
> That's probably more accurate...
> Death by cock...I don't even like thinking about that.


I sure do~


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I sure do~


I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I sure do~


Obby~


----------



## Nylak (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Maybe I could come across a dude with a big enough cock to suffocate me. That would rule.


 
I'm now going to have nightmares.  Thanks.  e__e


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm now going to have nightmares.  Thanks.  e__e


You know you want it.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You know you want it.


 
No.  Do not want.  Do not want at all.  >_<


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.  Do not want.  Do not want at all.  >_<


You're no fun. @_@


----------



## Nylak (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You're no fun. @_@


 
I know, I'm a total killjoy.  :3  At least when it comes to penises.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You're no fun. @_@



Dude, what you call 'fun' most people call 'suicide'.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Dude, what you call 'fun' most people call 'suicide'.


 They might be suicidal, but they do sound fun o.=.O


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> They might be suicidal, but they do sound fun o.=.O



'Death' is not high on my list of turn-ons.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> 'Death' is not high on my list of turn-ons.


Neither is it on mine! The concept seems kinky, but I prefer NOT to do it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I know, I'm a total killjoy.  :3  At least when it comes to penises.


It's okay, I still wuv woo. :3


----------



## Milo (Mar 1, 2010)

Teto said:


> I used to be gay. Now I only claim homosexuality because it keeps things simple.



lol big surprise there. bing: we got ourselves another one in the long list of furries that were once one thing, but now claim to be something else... now all that's left is ace, and uh... I think that's it :V

ahkmill, stop speaking of things you've never done :I wait... have you?



			
				Rsyk said:
			
		

> Judging by your avvy, gayer.



hm... I'd say he's getting straighter. I mean he's officially become SO girly, it's only a matter of time before he loops around back to straight. :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Still, bi-sexual.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> hm... I'd say he's getting straighter. I mean he's officially become SO girly, it's only a matter of time before he loops around back to straight. :V


I didn't know you gayness went in a circle. 
I mean, I always thought at some point, you just die from overdose or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I didn't know you gayness went in a circle.
> I mean, I always thought at some point, you just die from overdose or something.


You mean AIDs.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> It's okay, I still wuv woo. :3



Why are you a llama now?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Why are you a llama now?


That's not even a llama. It's like a disembodied face on a pile of yellow fur or something.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You mean AIDs.


You mean what they say at straight camp is true?
All gay guys die of aids?

D:


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You mean what they say at straight camp is true?
> All gay guys die of aids?
> 
> D:


And black people.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And black people.


lol...








That's horrible.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> D:< I beg to differ.


I guess you could be right. But considering you joined not long ago, there is always time for change. I used to be bi to furry art and gay IRL. But after thinking about it, I /would/ go with a woman, but there's very little chance. I have a preference. Bisexual with a very strong preference. I identify as gay though, because I'd rather try finding a needle in a haystack rather than a needle in a field.

But then again, my logic isn't very good.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And black people.



What about nigger faggots, what do they get?

DOUBLE AIDS?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> What about nigger faggots, what do they get?
> 
> DOUBLE AIDS?


It's awkward ;;


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's awkward ;;



So would a half-black bisexual just get one AIDS, or would it be one half of two different AIDS?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So would a half-black bisexual just get one AIDS, or would it be one half of two different AIDS?


I'm not sure. Get PR to test that out for us and get back to us. 

Or is he completely gay?


If he is, we need Rytes.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So would a half-black bisexual just get one AIDS, or would it be one half of two different AIDS?


Seriously.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not sure. Get PR to test that out for us and get back to us.
> 
> Or is he completely gay?



I don't know what he claims these days, all I know is that I put my dick in his butt and he loves it.


----------



## Milo (Mar 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't know what he claims these days, all I know is that I put my dick in his butt and he loves it.



would you ever let HIM do it to you?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> hm... I'd say he's getting straighter. I mean he's officially become SO girly, it's only a matter of time before he loops around back to straight. :V


If you're saying I'm gonna get a sex change, think again.
I wuv my penis. :[


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> If you're saying I'm gonna get a sex change, think again.
> I wuv my penis. :[


 
So do I~


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

leon said:


> So do I~


omurr


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> If you're saying I'm gonna get a sex change, think again.
> I wuv my penis. :[


I'm sure you do.
But you also like wearing dresses.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm sure you do.
> But you also like wearing dresses.


And you're a furry. We're all strange here. :V


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> And you're a furry. We're all strange here. :V


Yes. But your a guy furry in a dress.
I'm a guy furry, not in a dress.
You are more strange than me. :V


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm... Right now after a while I'd say that I'm bi with a strong preference for guys.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes. But your a guy furry in a dress.
> I'm a guy furry, not in a dress.
> You are more strange than me. :V



depends on one person's view of strange.
gay here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes. But your a guy furry in a dress.
> I'm a guy furry, not in a dress.
> You are more strange than me. :V


You're jealous of my bows~


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> depends on one person's view of strange.
> gay here.


I find it strange that you've got Aeris as you're avvie.
Because VG cats is amazing.



Ahkmill said:


> You're jealous of my bows~


I...
Actually don't own any bows. 
I do have a furry vest though.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I find it strange that you've got Aeris as you're avvie.
> Because VG cats is amazing.


VG Cats is old.




Rsyk said:


> I...
> Actually don't own any bows.
> I do have a furry vest though.


Sucks for you.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You're jealous of my bows~



Stop trying to be femmy, it's not working Gay Ron Weasly.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Stop trying to be femmy, it's not working Gay Ron Weasly.


I'm ignoring your ginger comments starting..... now.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You're jealous of my bows~


 
Ofcoure~


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Stop trying to be femmy, it's not working Gay Ron Weasly.


I don't see the similarity to Weasely.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes. But *your* a guy furry in a dress.
> I'm a guy furry, not in a dress.
> You are more strange than me. :V



ffs


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ffs


Take a chill pill, gurl.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Yes. But your a guy furry in a dress.
> I'm a guy furry, not in a dress.
> You are more strange than me. :V


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBdSl7yeIiw


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm ignoring your ginger comments starting..... now.



Okay, I'll call you fruitcake then.

And Ginger when your not around :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, I'll call you fruitcake then.
> 
> And Ginger when your not around :3


Calling me a fruitcake won't bother me, because I know I am one. :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, I'll call you fruitcake then.
> 
> And Ginger when your not around :3


 
Ginger-flavoured fruitcake.

Sounds tasty.    ...In a nonsuggestive, totally literal way.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBdSl7yeIiw


;^;

Can I ever make a grammar mistake without getting beat down by the mods?
Just once?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ;^;
> 
> Can I ever make a grammar mistake without getting beat down by the mods?
> Just once?


 
No.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't see the similarity to Weasely.



Did you see any of his RL pics? He looks almost exactly like him.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Did you see any of his RL pics? He looks almost exactly like him.


http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l312/Beyondnor/sexcatom.png
http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-ph...me-awards-2007-red-carpet-arrivals-xF2Uiz.jpg


Spitting image? Not really.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Calling me a fruitcake won't bother me, because I know I am one. :V



Lol fruitcake. 

Also, your still in denial of being ginger? I swear your pubes are ginger :V


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l312/Beyondnor/sexcatom.png
> http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-ph...me-awards-2007-red-carpet-arrivals-xF2Uiz.jpg
> 
> 
> Spitting image? Not really.


*You're* right. Facial structure is entirely different.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Lol fruitcake.
> 
> Also, *you're* still in denial of being ginger? I swear your pubes are ginger :V


My pubes are pitch black.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Ginger-flavoured fruitcake.
> 
> Sounds tasty.    ...In a nonsuggestive, totally literal way.


that dose sound good, now i want ginger bread with a peach drink. care to join me?


Darkwing said:


> Did you see any of his RL pics? He looks almost exactly like him.



i saw no way that they looked alike, his hair even looked more like a brown.


Ahkmill said:


> My pubes are pitch black.



could have totally gone without that, now its gonna be like the game and sneak up on me tomorrow in class.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l312/Beyondnor/sexcatom.png
> http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-ph...me-awards-2007-red-carpet-arrivals-xF2Uiz.jpg
> 
> 
> Spitting image? Not really.


 
Yeah, I wouldn't have seen any resemblance if it wasn't pointed out. And it's barely there as it is.



blackfuredfox said:


> that dose sound good, now i want ginger bread with a peach drink. care to join me?


 
Oh, hell yes.   That sounds afrigginmazing right now.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l312/Beyondnor/sexcatom.png
> http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-ph...me-awards-2007-red-carpet-arrivals-xF2Uiz.jpg
> 
> 
> Spitting image? Not really.



Well that's what he would look like if he was a gay fruity crossdressing furry :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well that's what he would look like if he was a gay fruity crossdressing furry :V


Get the fuck out, I have Nylak agreeing with me here.


*Sips an Appletini*


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well that's what he would look like if he was a gay fruity crossdressing furry :V


And this is what Ron would look like if he was a rock.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> My pubes are pitch black.


 
Want me to double check? :3c



Ahkmill said:


> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l312/Beyondnor/sexcatom.png
> http://www.exposay.com/celebrity-ph...me-awards-2007-red-carpet-arrivals-xF2Uiz.jpg
> 
> 
> Spitting image? Not really.


 
Lol, I see no similarity.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Get the fuck out, I have Nylak agreeing with me here.
> 
> 
> *Sips an Appletini*



What? Nylak didn't agree with you on that.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> What? Nylak didn't agree with you on that.


 
I agreed that he didn't very much resemble Weasley's actor, whatever his name is.

And everyone knows I am always right, and am not to be questioned.  lololol


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't have seen any resemblance if it wasn't pointed out. And it's barely there as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hell yes.   That sounds afrigginmazing right now.



now im on a quest, to find the ingredients for ginger bread, and a delicious peach drink. i must prepare for my quest.
*legend of zelda music*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I agreed that he didn't very much resemble Weasley's actor, whatever his name is.
> 
> And everyone knows I am always right, and am not to be questioned.  lololol


I win, cuz' Nylak rules. :3c


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I win, cuz' Nylak rules. :3c



Oh shit, the fruit cocktail just won an argument against me. 

To the fallout shelter! 

*shuffle *shuffle* *shuffle* 

In all seriousness, I knew that you looked different in comparison to the actor, I just wanted to piss you off.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Oh shit, the fruit cocktail just won an argument against me.
> 
> To the fallout shelter!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. And it didn't work that well. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Oh shit, the fruit cocktail just won an argument against me.
> 
> To the fallout shelter!
> 
> ...



who in fuck shuffles to a Fallout Shelter, honsetly. if you have need to use one why in hell would you do that, you fucking sprint. also Nylak, the stores here are closed, my quest is failed until tomorrow.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah, I know. And it didn't work that well. :3



Actually it did, whenever I call you ginger you always get all defensive about it. It was amusing for me, that's all that matters I guess =/


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Actually it did, whenever I call you ginger you always get all defensive about it. It was amusing for me, that's all that matters I guess =/


 
Well then he's a sexy ginger.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Actually it did, whenever I call you ginger you always get all defensive about it. It was amusing for me, that's all that matters I guess =/


I don't get all defensive, I just state that you are incorrect. It's the same with you way back when, denying to be at all gay.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> who in fuck shuffles to a Fallout Shelter, honsetly. if you have need to use one why in hell would you do that, you fucking sprint. also Nylak, the stores here are closed, my quest is failed until tomorrow.



No, you shuffle. It's common sense that you shuffle during a deadly disaster.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> No, you shuffle. It's common sense that you shuffle during a deadly disaster.



okay, actually, yes shuffle, and do a fine song and dance too. that way there are less people to fight over the resources.
anyways, im still gay, didnt change in the past half hour or so.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

If anything, I get a little gayer every moment.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I don't get all defensive, I just state that you are incorrect. It's the same with you way back when, denying to be at all gay.



Well whatever, it still amused me nonetheless so stfu.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> If anything, I get a little gayer every moment.



How can you get any more gayer?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well whatever, it still amused me nonetheless so stfu.


I'm glad I could be here for your enjoyment.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> How can you get any more gayer?


The dick goes further up my bum.


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm glad I could be here for your enjoyment.


 
Me too. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 1, 2010)

EDIT BUTTON MOTHER FUCKERS DO YOU SEE IT?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> EDIT BUTTON MOTHER FUCKERS DO YOU SEE IT?


Fuck you, I don't feel like using it.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> would you ever let HIM do it to you?



He wants all of the dicks for himself ):


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> The dick goes further up my bum.



I'm sorry but that cock went up there as far as it could.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I'm sorry but that cock went up there as far as it could.


Then find me a bigger cock.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Then find me a bigger cock.



I'm sorry but it'll take a cock the size of the sun to accurately measure your gayness.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

I've found that the longer I'm here, the gayer I get, as well, despite the blatant lack of females.

The more I'm around furry guys, the less I like them. >_> You and your cocks. *eyeroll.*

I jest, of course.  I love yall.  <3

Just not in that way.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I've found that the longer I'm here, the gayer I get, as well, despite the blatant lack of females.
> 
> The more I'm around furry guys, the less I like them. >_> You and your cocks. *eyeroll.*
> 
> ...


:3c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I've found that the longer I'm here, the gayer I get, as well, despite the blatant lack of females.
> 
> The more I'm around furry guys, the less I like them. >_> You and your cocks. *eyeroll.*
> 
> ...



VAGINAS

AWWWW YEEEEAAAAH


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

happily gay :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

Bi-sexual, leaning towards females.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm Genesis P-Orridge sexual...

I'm wtf sexual.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm Genesis P-Orridge sexual...
> 
> I'm wtf sexual.


lol


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you still considered bisexual even if you are with someone of the opposite sex and (hopefully) are getting married ect ect?

I've been told that you aren't bi if you're spending you life with opposite sex but then I've been told different.


----------



## Leon (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Are you still considered bisexual even if you are with someone of the opposite sex and (hopefully) are getting married ect ect?
> 
> I've been told that you aren't bi if you're spending you life with opposite sex but then I've been told different.


 
Do you still like vagina/penis, depending on which you are marrying.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Are you still considered bisexual even if you are with someone of the opposite sex and (hopefully) are getting married ect ect?
> 
> I've been told that you aren't bi if you're spending you life with opposite sex but then I've been told different.


 
As long as you're still attracted to the same sex (and willing/interested in pursuing that attraction, if you weren't already in a long-term relationship), then you're bi, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

"you mean I can have sex...over the phone? This takes interests in such Puerto Rican..." 
50 internets if you can find the source of this quote


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 3, 2010)

jeez... so many bi's D:


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 3, 2010)

Whats wrong with being Bi?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Whats wrong with being Bi?


 
Absolutely nothing, that's what!    Bi pride!  *highfive*


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Whats wrong with being Bi?


 

Nothing at all, strut your stuff. =>


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 3, 2010)

theres nothing wrong with it, but theres nearly the same amount of bi's as Heterosexual's :|


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Do you still like vagina/penis, depending on which you are marrying.


the one I'm marrying is a guy 



Nylak said:


> As long as you're still attracted to the same sex (and willing/interested in pursuing that attraction, if you weren't already in a long-term relationship), then you're bi, as far as I'm concerned.



Well then that clears some things up. I hated it when people said I wasn't bi if I was with a guy -_-


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

hey :3 <---- Bisexual


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to know, and now I find myself more ambivalent by the day. I wish I knew.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 4, 2010)

Going back to asexual for a while


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Going back to asexual for a while


You say that like it's a choice.


----------



## themnax (Mar 4, 2010)

i'm kind of more interested in trains, computers and maze like constructions and mazes of pathways and caves and growth patterns in nature, then i am in any kind of sexuality.  

i love to be hugged but i don't think of that in sexual terms.

my fantasies and my physical sexual relations, what i've had of the latter in real life, have all been hetero, and i have no attraction to the male anatomy.

when i was younger sex was more important of course, but even then i think it was mostly my ego more then anything else it was important to.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2010)

themnax said:


> i'm kind of more interested in trains



Railrunner?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You say that like it's a choice.



sometimes you feel like a nut

sometimes you dont


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Going back to asexual for a while


ROFLMAO WAT


----------



## hornedcat (Mar 5, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Yeah this, I would love to be with a female I really would I am greatly turned on by the aspect of pussy and all. But like everyone I ever been able to even remotely get along with or talk to has been male :/




Heh. Sounds like me. I'm gay but most gay guys I meet seem to be shallow bitches. I seem to only like the odd adorable nice straight guy who is SOOOO taken. and of course the odd chick-friend.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 5, 2010)

Everything is exactly the same with me as it was the last time I posted.
Hurray!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 5, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Everything is exactly the same with me as it was the last time I posted.
> Hurray!


Except you're getting faggier by the day :V


----------



## HappyBat (Mar 5, 2010)

Bisexual plain and simple.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except you're getting faggier by the day :V


'Dis bitch ain' got shit on me, tho'.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> 'Dis bitch ain' got shit on me, tho'.



I think being a girl disqualifies you from being gay


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> jeez... so many bi's D:


in my town a fad just passed over among the straight guys and girls to be bisexual to meet their heterosexual needs it kinda bugs me.. also on an off topic note (i think) why is it hot when two girls make out in public but when two guys make out its like kill them dead with fire and interesting pieces of barbed wire?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 6, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I think being a girl disqualifies you from being gay


I'm a guy, you douche! D:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm a guy, you douche! D:



Nope


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 6, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Nope


I have a penis, and it is quite nice.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have a penis, and it is quite nice.


is it?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have a penis, and it is quite nice.


I doubt that. On both parts.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> is it?


It is.


Jashwa said:


> I doubt that. On both parts.


Nicer than yours. :[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have a penis, and it is quite nice.


How can we assure that?

Wait no, I take back my words.
I want to live.

As for me, it's your bet.

You guessed wrong.
Or right I don't know.
100% Straight and anti diagonal.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 6, 2010)

Asexual.  I've gotten sick of explaining myself, so I tell the guys i'm gay, and tell the girls i'm straight instead of having to repeat constantly. "Yes, I have dated many people, No, i'm not gay"  

My mom still thinks it's an STD.  *shakes her head*


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Except you're getting faggier by the day :V


You would know.
It's your fault. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You say that like it's a choice.



Eh?  Yea it is


----------



## Jwno (Mar 6, 2010)

Hetero


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Eh?  Yea it is


Oh dear god...

Here it comes. 

I'm gonna go hide under a rock until this blows over.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oh dear god...
> 
> Here it comes.
> 
> I'm gonna go hide under a rock until this blows over.



*looks around*

Whatever's coming, it's slow to come


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oh dear god...
> 
> Here it comes.
> 
> I'm gonna go hide under a rock until this blows over.


can i join you i don't want to get caught in the explosion....


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> *looks around*
> 
> Whatever's coming, it's slow to come


That's because the damn omniposter isn't posting.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's because the damn omniposter isn't posting.



Kill it with fire till he comes, I'm bored & arguing might entertain me.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Kill it with fire till he comes, I'm bored & arguing might entertain me.


well i do like to argue as well :3 specially when it comes to religions, but thats another thread entirely lol


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Kill it with fire till he comes, I'm bored & arguing might entertain me.


Fine.

Clearly, sexuality is not a choice. If you believe it is so, than how do you explain the overwhelming number of people who "choose" to be gay regardless of the extreme environmental conditions that would encourage them to stay straight? Such as teenagers who're tortured by there families for being gay? Wouldn't it be easier for them to simply change their minds?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Fine.
> 
> Clearly, sexuality is not a choice. If you believe it is so, than how do you explain the overwhelming number of people who "choose" to be gay regardless of the extreme environmental conditions that would encourage them to stay straight? Such as teenagers who're tortured by there families for being gay? Wouldn't it be easier for them to simply change their minds?


why not this might be fun.

 i agree with rsyk because i didn't wake up one day and say hey i think i want to be gay today. thats bullshit if thats what you think


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Like I said in another thread, 95% of the world doesn't know how to control their brain, so they're limited to the measly 3-4% of their potential.  Of course they can't choose what orientation they are, and of course "everybody" dreams according to them.  The remaining 5% who can control their brain can do things others can't even imagine, but they usually keep their trap shut about it.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Like I said in another thread, 95% of the world doesn't know how to control their brain, so they're limited to the measly 3-4% of their potential.  Of course they can't choose what orientation they are, and of course "everybody" dreams according to them.  The remaining 5% who can control their brain can do things others can't even imagine, but they usually keep their trap shut about it.


So, what you're saying is that we all choose what sexuality we are without actually realizing it? That we haven't reached our full potential yet?

How much money must I pay to unlock the latent powers stored within me? Must I wait until I reach Clear to use telekinesis? And if I reach OT, can I finally prove that Hilary Clinton is a man?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Like I said in another thread, 95% of the world doesn't know how to control their brain, so they're limited to the measly 3-4% of their potential.  Of course they can't choose what orientation they are, and of course "everybody" dreams according to them.  The remaining 5% who can control their brain can do things others can't even imagine, but they usually keep their trap shut about it.


what do you mean by "dream according to them" but still even if you are that 5% that can control your brain its not like they say,as i posted earlier, you know i think i'm attracted to the other sex today, thats not gay i think its pan or bi,i'm not sure which oone forgive me, but they can't rightfully call them selves gay. but now who said people are righteous eh?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> So, what you're saying is that we all choose what sexuality we are without actually realizing it? That we haven't reached our full potential yet?
> 
> How much money must I pay to unlock the latent powers stored within me? Must I wait until I reach Clear to use telekinesis? And if I reach OT, can I finally prove that Hilary Clinton is a man?



Money?  Bullshit, you're born 5% or you're born 95%, even though a few factors can change the chances.  So most can't choose their sexuality and will never reach even 5% of their potential.  As for latent powers, telekinesis & a proof Hilary Clinton's a man... there's no such thing as far as I know.  Well, maybe telekinesis, but that would be hella rare.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> what do you mean by "dream according to them" but still even if you are that 5% that can control your brain its not like they say,as i posted earlier, you know i think i'm attracted to the other sex today, thats not gay i think its pan or bi,i'm not sure which oone forgive me, but they can't rightfully call them selves gay. but now who said people are righteous eh?



The 95% says everybody dreams because they could never prove there are some who decided not to dream.  As for the rest, what?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Money?  Bullshit, you're born 5% or you're born 95%, even though a few factors can change the chances.  So most can't choose their sexuality and will never reach even 5% of their potential.  As for latent powers, telekinesis & a proof Hilary Clinton's a man... there's no such thing as far as I know.  Well, maybe telekinesis, but that would be hella rare.


i would love to prove Hilary is a man XD

Edit: well i posted earlier that you can tell your body to be attracted to one sex or the other no matter how much of your brain you control your body is on a whole other plain of control


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Money?  Bullshit, you're born 5% or you're born 95%, even though a few factors can change the chances.  So *most can't choose their sexuality* and will never reach even 5% of their potential.  As for latent powers, telekinesis & a proof Hilary Clinton's a man... there's no such thing as far as I know.  Well, maybe telekinesis, but that would be hella rare.


Ah, I'm sorry.

How much money do I have to pay to be taught the methods to unlock my inner potential. And do I really have to kiss L. Ron Hubbard's ass so much along the way? 


Also, you just killed your entire argument that sexuality is a choice.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Ah, I'm sorry.
> 
> How much money do I have to pay to be taught the methods to unlock my inner potential. And do I really have to kiss L. Ron Hubbard's ass so much along the way?
> 
> ...



If you'd read carefully, you'd answer yourself but I'll repeat:  You can't buy it.  Also, I said sexuality's a choice for some, but it's still a choice.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you'd read carefully, you'd answer yourself but I'll repeat:  You can't buy it.  Also, I said sexuality's a choice for some, but it's still a choice.


did you read my edit?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> did you read my edit?



Now I did, and the Mental overcomes the Physical by far.  It's even proven that humans are physically weak, and wouldn't exist today if it wasn't for their "superior" mental.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Now I did, and the Mental overcomes the Physical by far.  It's even proven that humans are physically weak, and wouldn't exist today if it wasn't for their "superior" mental.


well i do get what you mean, IE: if you believe you are sick then you are sick correct? 

But I'm not sure if i fall into that supposed 5% or not but I've never been able to control involuntary actions. I don't care how much control you have. your brain will produce actions that you will not be able to control. IE: reflexs and who you are attracted to.

(on a side note you are fun to argue with)


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you'd read carefully, you'd answer yourself but I'll repeat:  You can't buy it.  Also, I said sexuality's a choice for some, but it's still a choice.


I'm not asking to buy it. I'm asking to buy the methods by which I can obtain it. Or do I have to give up drugs first, and actively go against drug companies and psychologists? 

you just said that sexuality was a choice, you didn't define it after that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> well i do get what you mean, IE: if you believe you are sick then you are sick correct?
> 
> But I'm not sure if i fall into that supposed 5% or not but I've never been able to control involuntary actions. I don't care how much control you have. your brain will produce actions that you will not be able to control. IE: reflex*e*s and who you are attracted to.
> 
> (on a side note you are fun to argue with)



If you think you can't control your reflexes and orientation, you're clearly not in the 5%.  You'd be amazed to see what you could do to your brain with only 5 more % of potential.  Einstein himself had only 2% more than average, and you know what he did.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> sexuality was a choice



for bi's, sure. lol


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not asking to buy it. I'm asking to buy the methods by which I can obtain it. Or do I have to give up drugs first, and actively go against drug companies and psychologists?
> 
> you just said that sexuality was a choice, you didn't define it after that.



For the third time, you CAN'T buy it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> for bi's, sure. lol



Welcome in the argue cutie xD


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Welcome in the argue cutie xD



I'm not part of it... I'm just the guy that leaves side comments here and there lol


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> If you think you can't control your reflexes and orientation, you're clearly not in the 5%.  You'd be amazed to see what you could do to your brain with only 5 more % of potential.  Einstein himself had only 2% more than average, and you know what he did.


well i realize i don't fall into the five percent, i've known and accepted it. but i'm almost,and i say almost becasue i don't know you on a personal level, positive your not included in said 5% because if so you would not be wasting your time here in the forums. buuut also Einstein was also considered to be retarded (or savant) because of his ability to control that 2% more, if i am correct in saying so


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not part of it... I'm just the guy that leaves side comments here and there lol


hahaha welcome

ARG double post


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not part of it... I'm just the guy that leaves side comments here and there lol



So?  You're still a cutie >=')



Blue-Flame said:


> well i realize i don't fall into the five percent, i've known and accepted it. but i'm almost,and i say almost becasue i don't know you on a personal level, positive your not included in said 5% because if so you would not be wasting your time here in the forums. buuut also Einstein was also considered to be retarded (or savant) because of his ability to control that 2% more, if i am correct in saying so



I'm an oxymoron :V


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> So?  You're still a cutie >=')
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an oxymoron :V


hahaha what so your saying you contradict yourself? IE: holy hell


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hahaha what so your saying you contradict yourself? IE: holy hell



Well, it's hard to express myself with words, t'would be way easier if you could read in my mind.  After all, English's far from perfect.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> For the third time, you CAN'T buy it.


Clearly you are not getting the overly obvious reference I'm trying to make. 

HOW DEEP INTO THE CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY MUST I GO TO ACCESS THE REMAINING PORTION OF MY BRAIN?


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm surprised the bi's aren't winning... I'm even MORE surprised that the hetero's are completely ahead... not so surprised at the low "homosexual" count :V


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, it's hard to express myself with words, t'would be way easier if you could read in my mind.  After all, English's far from perfect.


:claps: well played my friend well played, it would be easier to read your mind


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Clearly you are not getting the overly obvious reference I'm trying to make.
> 
> HOW DEEP INTO THE CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY MUST I GO TO ACCESS THE REMAINING PORTION OF MY BRAIN?



...Scientology?  Ew.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this poll viewable or is it closed?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is this poll viewable or is it closed?


Viewable. Hetero's are ahead of bi's by eleven.

There count would drop one if I could change my vote.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Closed.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Clearly you are not getting the overly obvious reference I'm trying to make.
> 
> HOW DEEP INTO THE CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY MUST I GO TO ACCESS THE REMAINING PORTION OF MY BRAIN?


i'm not sure you can go anywhere to obtain said brain power. maybe you continue to expand your mind the same way you always have you learn take in more knowledge.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> ...Scientology?  Ew.


BUT, I THOUGHT THAT'S WHAT YOU WERE BROADCASTING FOR!
I WANT TO ACCESS MY HIDDEN POTENTIAL!


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Viewable. Hetero's are ahead of bi's by eleven.
> 
> There count would drop one if I could change my vote.



oh, we got another one lol.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Viewable. Hetero's are ahead of bi's by eleven.
> 
> There count would drop one if I could change my vote.





Ibuuyk said:


> Closed.



Maybe I wasn't clear, since you're giving me different answers. I'm just wondering if other people will be able to see what I voted. Me specifically that is.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> BUT, I THOUGHT THAT'S WHAT YOU WERE BROADCASTING FOR!
> I WANT TO ACCESS MY HIDDEN POTENTIAL!



Then die & hope you reborn a 5%.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh, we got another one lol.


I've been bi for about a month now. 

Damn cat lured me out of the closet I didn't even know I was in...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear, since you're giving me different answers. I'm just wondering if other people will be able to see what I voted. Me specifically that is.



Then closed.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh, we got another one lol.


he he my count is really lacking only 75.... v.v


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

I voted.


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've been bi for about a month now.
> 
> Damn cat lured me out of the closet I didn't even know I was in...



nope... you're biggest mistake was coming into this fandom. all who enter this place, leave with a different sexuality than before... I think :|


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

i think your validated


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> nope... you're biggest mistake was coming into this fandom. all who enter this place, leave with a different sexuality than before... I think :|


I was in the fandom for years before I went bisexual. I'm telling you, it was one person that lured me out of the closet.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was in the fandom for years before I went bisexual. I'm telling you, it was one person that lured me out of the closet.


why was narnia boring?


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was in the fandom for years before I went bisexual. I'm telling you, it was one person that lured me out of the closet.


 
Who is this casonova that you speak of?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Who is this casonova that you speak of?


i wanna meet some one like that


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i wanna meet some one like that


 
Hell, so do I.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

:3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

Milo said:


> nope... you're biggest mistake was coming into this fandom. all who enter this place, leave with a different sexuality than before... I think :|



The question I have, though, is did the fandom change our sexuality, or simply help us realize a part of ourselves we weren't cognizant of?


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The question I have, though, is did the fandom change our sexuality, or simply help us realize a part of ourselves we weren't cognizant of?


 
That was my theory in a diffrent thread.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The question I have, though, is did the fandom change our sexuality, or simply help us realize a part of ourselves we weren't cognizant of?


that sounds like like a new thread topic.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Who is this casonova that you speak of?


Wait, weren't you watching the whole thing when it happened? 
I had the dream of Jashwa's fursona, and then the whole thing spiraled into my sexuality change. 


Blue-Flame said:


> i wanna meet some one like that


Someone who changes your sexuality?


Fuzzy Alien said:


> The question I have, though, is did the fandom change our sexuality, or simply help us realize a part of ourselves we weren't cognizant of?


Good question.
Don't care for the answer though.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Wait, weren't you watching the whole thing when it happened?
> I had the dream of Jashwa's fursona, and then the whole thing spiraled into my sexuality change.
> 
> Someone who changes your sexuality?
> ...


well seeing as how i'm gay and nothing will change that no some one to help me come out to my parents lol


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> well seeing as how i'm gay and nothing will change that no some one to help me come out to my parents lol


Find your parents favorite gay celebrity, and get him to go out with you. :V


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Find your parents favorite gay celebrity, and get him to go out with you. :V


my dad would probably light us on fire


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The question I have, though, is did the fandom change our sexuality, or simply help us realize a part of ourselves we weren't cognizant of?


 
I agree with the more of relize part of it. Being a furry has made me relize it more


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was in the fandom for years before I went bisexual. I'm telling you, it was one person that lured me out of the closet.





leon said:


> Who is this casonova that you speak of?





Ohai :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ohai :3


 
ohey. :3


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> ohey. :3


mhai :3


----------



## Conri :3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heya! *Waves a paw* ^.^ I'm a *gay* foxeh >:3
How is every fur?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Conri :3 said:


> Heya! *Waves a paw* ^.^ I'm a *gay* foxeh >:3
> How is every fur?


meh living life one day at a time


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> mhai :3


 
Well hey there. :3c



Conri :3 said:


> Heya! *Waves a paw* ^.^ How is every fur?


 
Howdy, i'm doin alright.


----------



## Conri :3 (Mar 7, 2010)

@ blue flame: Oh is that a good or bad thing? If not whats wrong? *cocks head*
@ Leon: Howdy ^.^ good to hear your doing fine <3


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Conri :3 said:


> @ blue flame: Oh is that a good or bad thing? If not whats wrong? *cocks head*
> @ Leon: Howdy ^.^ good to hear your doing fine <3


its just life dear. nothing to big,
hello leon


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> its just life dear. nothing to big,
> hello leon


 
How ya feeling today, after getting some sleep?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> How ya feeling today, after getting some sleep?


i didn't sleep


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i didn't sleep


 
How come?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> How come?


couldn't


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> couldn't


 
I'm sorry to hear that, hope you can get some decent rest tonight.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

me to


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> me to


 
Lol, would you like to continue our conversation through PMs?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Lol, would you like to continue our conversation through PMs?


in a tad


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> in a tad


 
Alright.



Totally dragging this out longer.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2010)

Conri :3 said:


> Heya! *Waves a paw* ^.^ I'm a *gay* foxeh >:3
> How is every fur?


Die in a fire.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Die in a fire.


your so mean lol


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> your so mean lol


FFFFFFFFFFF-

You too. 

Stop butchering my language. >:[


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> FFFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> You too.
> 
> Stop butchering my language. >:[


um no. to both of your statements. hahaha 
wait one of your statements is for me,being gay, to die in a fire correct?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> your so mean lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBdSl7yeIiw


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBdSl7yeIiw


well fuck that hurt. i think i'm about to cry. oh right i don't give a fuck.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> well fuck that hurt. i think i'm about to cry. oh right i don't give a fuck.


I wasn't trying to hurt anybody. I was trying to help you correct yourself. You know, people look down on those who are too lazy to press a Shift or Caps Lock key.




Also, I'm still a flaming faggle.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I wasn't trying to hurt anybody. I was trying to help you correct yourself. You know, people look down on those who are too lazy to press a Shift or Caps Lock key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm right i also don't look down when i type so words that use the most often like your come out in lieu of the actual word. 

So it also wasn't fair for me to jump on you like that sarcasm and constructive criticism are hard to translate. i apologize.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hmmm right i also don't look down when i type so words that use the most often like your come out in lieu of the actual word.
> 
> So it also wasn't fair for me to jump on you like that sarcasm and constructive criticism are hard to translate. i apologize.


I suggest actually looking at what buttons you're pressing on the keyboard, then. It tends to help.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I suggest actually looking at what buttons you're pressing on the keyboard, then. It tends to help.


lol i realize that now. working as an office assistant for two years will do that haha. i apologize again though.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> lol i realize that now. working as an office assistant for two years will do that haha. i apologize again though.


Ah, the good ole' "secretary." *Wink, wink, nudge, nudge*


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Ah, the good ole' "secretary." *Wink, wink, nudge, nudge*


hahaha oh yes naughty naughty little kitty ;3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hahaha oh yes naughty naughty little kitty ;3


obby


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

I heard terrible jokes about assistants so I came running as fast as I could. :V


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> obby


heh believe me i've thought about it. a lot it's one of my fantasies.

and leon its no big deal misunderstanding on my behalf.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> heh believe me i've thought about it. a lot it's one of my fantasies.
> 
> and leon its no big deal misunderstanding on my behalf.


 
Lets hear more about these fantasies. :3c


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Lets hear more about these fantasies. :3c


thats something for another thread.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> thats something for another thread.


 
Or our PMs. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> heh believe me i've thought about it. a lot it's one of my fantasies.


It's basically how my BF and I are. I'm his secretary/ass slave on a separate forum.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> It's basically how my BF and I are. I'm his secretary/ass slave on a separate forum.


oh mai now where can i find some one like you hahaha


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> oh mai now where can i find some one like you hahaha


 
What the hell am I, chopped liver? >:U


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> What the hell am I, chopped liver? >:U


no no i don't like liver and you are not liver lol if that makes sense


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> no no i don't like liver and you are not liver lol if that makes sense


 
Yes, it made sense. :3c


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

I like carrots. Does that make me gay?


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I like carrots. Does that make me gay?


Only if you like sticking them up your bum. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> oh mai now where can i find some one like you hahaha


Calm down there, hun~


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Calm down there, hun~


..giggles.. nope


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> ..giggles.. nope


 
obby~


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> ..giggles.. nope


Me so horny.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Me so horny.


 
We love him long time?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Me so horny.


happens to me alll the time lol


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> happens to me alll the time lol


 
I would know. :3c


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate to interrupt, I just need to think out loud a moment. I thought for a while that I was strictly straight, but to be honest there have always been intermittent moments where I've been "turned on" by guys. I was with this girl for the last year and a half, and, to be honest, I'm just not so turned on as I used to be by females. I don't feel that strongly about men in general either, but I find myself fantasizing about one of my male friends now. Shit, what am I?


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I hate to interrupt, I just need to think out loud a moment. I thought for a while that I was strictly straight, but to be honest there have always been intermittent moments where I've been "turned on" by guys. I was with this girl for the last year and a half, and, to be honest, I'm just not so turned on as I used to be by females. I don't feel that strongly about men in general either, but I find myself fantasizing about one of my male friends now. Shit, what am I?


 
Bi-curious.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I hate to interrupt, I just need to think out loud a moment. I thought for a while that I was strictly straight, but to be honest there have always been intermittent moments where I've been "turned on" by guys. I was with this girl for the last year and a half, and, to be honest, I'm just not so turned on as I used to be by females. I don't feel that strongly about men in general either, but I find myself fantasizing about one of my male friends now. Shit, what am I?





leon said:


> I would know. :3c


leon you hush :3

and fuzzy my friend i think you may just be bi leaning to gay. happens all the time.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> leon you hush :3
> 
> and fuzzy my friend i think you may just be bi leaning to gay. happens all the time.


 
Make me please~


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Make me please~


do you _*want*_ me to get the paddle? X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

'the hell did I just stumble on?


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> do you _*want*_ me to get the paddle? X3


 
No paddle just restraints~


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 'the hell did I just stumble on?


a post gone wrong lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> a post gone wrong lol


This thread has gone gayer than scotty


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I hate to interrupt, I just need to think out loud a moment. I thought for a while that I was strictly straight, but to be honest there have always been intermittent moments where I've been "turned on" by guys. I was with this girl for the last year and a half, and, to be honest, I'm just not so turned on as I used to be by females. I don't feel that strongly about men in general either, but I find myself fantasizing about one of my male friends now. Shit, what am I?


Eh, this happens to every straight guy every once in a while. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread has gone gayer than scotty


which one? lol i know alot of scottys'


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Only if you like sticking them up your bum. :V



^yeah, that^


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> ^yeah, that^


haha do you?

Edit:YAY 1001 posts!!!!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> haha do you?



I ADMIT NOTHING


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> haha do you?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I ADMIT NOTHING


thats the best answer. don't let the government know anything!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> thats the best answer. don't let the government know anything!


Ya' dad gum guv'mint, ya' sorry so and so's.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Ya' dad gum guv'mint, ya' sorry so and so's.


i almost worked for that bunch of gay hating fat cats....


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> thats the best answer. don't let the government know anything!



I WILL NOT pay taxes on my ass carrots!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> which one? lol i know alot of scottys'


He's the one that shits rainbows.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's the one that shits rainbows.


That sounds exhilarating.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I WILL NOT pay taxes on my ass carrots!


fight the power!!! 

Reply to cannon: ohhh that one i know him lol XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> That sounds exhilarating.


 
It is.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not reading whatever shit you faggots have been posting for the past 6 pages so I'll just reiterate that Ahkmill is a girl and has no penis.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not reading whatever shit you faggots have been posting for the past 6 pages so I'll just reiterate that Ahkmill is a girl and has no penis.


 
I agree.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's the one that shits rainbows.


In this fandom, that could be anyone. :V


Dyluck said:


> I'm not reading whatever shit you faggots have been posting for the past 6 pages so I'll just reiterate that Ahkmill is a girl and has no penis.


I can't speak from experience, but obviously you've had quite a bit, so I trust you there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> In this fandom, that could be anyone. :V


touchÃ©


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not reading whatever shit you faggots have been posting for the past 6 pages so I'll just reiterate that Ahkmill is a girl and has no penis.


what logic do you have backing this up?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> what logic do you have backing this up?


First hand experience. :V


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> First hand experience. :V



I can't speak from experience, but obviously you've had quite a bit, so I  trust you there.[/QUOTE]


you lie! post number 1014 take that! haha


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> what logic do you have backing this up?



Are you kidding?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> I can't speak from experience, but obviously you've had quite a bit, so I  trust you there.




you lie! post number 1014 take that! haha[/QUOTE]
I was talking about Dyluk. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm not reading whatever shit you faggots have been posting for the past 6 pages so I'll just reiterate that Ahkmill is a girl and has no penis.



Burn?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> you lie! post number 1014 take that! haha


I was talking about Dyluk. :V[/QUOTE]
what about him?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> what about him?


He's the one who has first hand experience when it concerns Ahkmill's lack of a penis.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> He's the one who has first hand experience when it concerns Ahkmill's lack of a penis.


oh? well its still not nice


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

I sneezed. Who's talking about me?


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

dyluk and his experience with your lack of a penis?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> dyluk and his experience with your lack of a penis?


Oh yeah, he would know.
We went all night long.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Dyluck is my hot sugar daddy.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

hahaha so he was the one you spoke of earlier no?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> hahaha so he was the one you spoke of earlier no?


No. My pimp and my BF are different people.


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Dyluck is my hot sugar daddy.


 
But you know who you give your money to don't you?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> No. My pimp and my BF are different people.


Clearly, your BF is suffering from CBD if he's not your pimp yet.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

your boyfriend?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Oh yeah, he would know.
> We went all night long.



Ew, gross.  I don't like girls.



Ahkmill said:


> No. My pimp and my BF are different people.



A sugar daddy isn't the same thing as a pimp.  Just so you know.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

hmmm ha ha ha


----------



## Milo (Mar 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Ew, gross.  I don't like girls.
> 
> 
> 
> A sugar daddy isn't the same thing as a pimp.  Just so you know.



a sugar daddy buys his love. a pimp sells his love (or in more accurate terms: his bitch)... right?

actually, I'm not too sure about what pimps do exactly :|


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> a sugar daddy buys his love. a pimp sells his love (or in more accurate terms: his bitch)... right?
> 
> actually, I'm not too sure about what pimps do exactly :|


stand around looking "fly"


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> a sugar daddy buys his love. a pimp sells his love (or in more accurate terms: his bitch)... right?
> 
> actually, I'm not too sure about what pimps do exactly :|


Pimps act as managers of large rings of hookers, and actively recruit other hookers through a process known as "turning out."


----------



## Milo (Mar 7, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Pimps act as managers of large rings of hookers, and actively recruit other hookers through a process known as "turning out."



you know more than you should :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> you know more than you should :V


 
No he knows, and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 7, 2010)

Milo said:


> you know more than you should :V


It's because I'm a pimp.
I read a book called "Beat the Reaper," a while back. And I've watched quite a bit of law and order. Also, I read crime novels.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

It's hard out here for a pimp.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

sorry, I'm not into music that isn't even technically music to begin with :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> sorry, I'm not into music that isn't even technically music to begin with :V



'Technically' music? So your the one with the rules on what can and can't be submitted for music candidacy?

And I was making a Hustle&Flow reference. I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> 'Technically' music? So your the one with the rules on what can and can't be submitted for music candidacy?



yup... I want to take a crap on rap


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> yup... I want to take a crap on rap




Cool (except for the crapping on good music part). Give me some bands.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

leon said:


> No he knows, and knowing is half the battle!


GI Joe!!


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Cool (except for the crapping on good music part). Give me some bands.



hellz no lol. you'll want to take a crap on my music as well. especially since my taste is basically the exact OPPOSITE of rap.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> hellz no lol. you'll want to take a crap on my music as well. especially since my taste is basically the exact OPPOSITE of rap.



You'd be surprised at the variety of stuff I listen to. Just no Ska or Country please.


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> GI Joe!!


Glad someone cuaght the reference.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> You'd be surprised at the variety of stuff I listen to. Just no Ska or Country please.



oh yea, and country... ugh... I get enough of that from my redneck family :V

meh, I like post rock and basically orchestral music outside of the 1700's. (although mozart was brilliant)

not much other than that though. I'm a little limited in my taste of music



> Glad someone cuaght the reference.


 I got the referrence... I always thought it would be funny to watch him freak out for once.

instead of standing there with a mute tone, while someone's house was on fire, he'd be all "get the fuck outta here! fffuuuuck!" xD


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> meh, I like *post rock* and basically orchestral music outside of the 1700's. (although mozart was brilliant)
> 
> not much other than that though. I'm a little limited in my taste of music



Who? I've been looking for new bands.

I'm not limited at all. I'll try everything at least once, but for some reason I know nothing about music.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Who? I've been looking for new bands.
> 
> I'm not limited at all. I'll try everything at least once, but for some reason I know nothing about music.


you! heathen! ska is awesome lol XD


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

GIRUGAMESH!!!


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> you! heathen! ska is awesome lol XD



No. It's what happens when you introduce white people to reggae. I'm surprised more people don't dislike it.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Who? I've been looking for new bands.
> 
> I'm not limited at all. I'll try everything at least once, but for some reason I know nothing about music.



post rock is a genre of music. bands like "explosions in the sky" "mono" "mum" to name a few (and of course, sigur ros :3)

it's usually just laid back music (definitely not my favorite, but just an example)


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. It's what happens when you introduce white people to reggae. I'm surprised more people don't dislike it.


the voodoo glow skulls aren't white, lol


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> the voodoo glow skulls aren't white, lol



I barely even know what ska is :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> A sugar daddy isn't the same thing as a pimp.  Just so you know.


They are for me.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> post rock is a genre of music. bands like "explosions in the sky" "mono" "mum" to name a few (and of course, sigur ros :3)
> 
> it's usually just laid back music (definitely not my favorite, but just an example)



That was beautiful. Really it was. Here's a song to repay you.



Blue-Flame said:


> the voodoo glow skulls aren't white, lol



*Facepalm at bad joke*


Milo said:


> I barely even know what ska is :V



Be thankful.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> That was beautiful. Really it was. Here's a song to repay you.



lol I like electronic too xD

I think "beautiful" is more like this though (from one of my favorite movies)


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> That was beautiful. Really it was. Here's a song to repay you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad as it is it's also the truth :3

Milo: yay


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol I like electronic too xD
> 
> I think "beautiful" is more like this though (from one of my favorite movies)



That was great. I liked the music in the last one more but seeing the earth like that...wow.

Here's one that's slightly more on topic. It's won awards and is a permanent exhibit at the  New York Metropolitan Institute of Art.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> That was great. I liked the music in the last one more but seeing the earth like that...wow.
> 
> Here's one that's slightly more on topic. It's won awards and is a permanent exhibit at the  New York Metropolitan Institute of Art.



I've heard this song lot's of times. trippy xD but pretty good.

here's one of my favorite songs. I think everyone's heard the remix version of this song from dozens of movie trailers :'D (I remember it was in a few movie trailers like requiem for a dream, X-men, sunshine, and children of men... they also played hoppipolla in another children of men trailer)

oh yea, back on topic. I'm gay :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> I've heard this song lot's of times. trippy xD but pretty good.
> 
> here's one of my favorite songs. I think everyone's heard the remix version of this song from dozens of movie trailers :'D (I remember it was in a few movie trailers like requiem for a dream, X-men, sunshine, and children of men... they also played hoppipolla in another children of men trailer)
> 
> oh yea, back on topic. I'm gay :V



Ah the song from Requiem for A Dream. I remember thee well. I might be pushing the boundaries of what you'll listen to with this one but it's really beautiful.

And on topic? I'm...something. I don't like labels. You watch Caprica? Society should be like that.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

you're something? well duh lol


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ah the song from Requiem for A Dream. I remember thee well. I might be pushing the boundaries of what you'll listen to with this one but it's really beautiful.
> 
> And on topic? I'm...something. I don't like labels. You watch Caprica? Society should be like that.



yea it's a little strong :\ the instruments are played well though. lol it would've been stronger if they played adagio for strings. that piece is always instant classic for the "sad war scene"

honestly, I'd rather avoid the whole politics area entirely xD it's too hot to touch :X


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> you're something? well duh lol


I guess. Maybe it isn't that obvious though.



Milo said:


> honestly, I'd rather avoid the whole politics area entirely xD it's too hot to touch :X


Not about politics, more like semantics. I just don't like it when people classify emotional, and sexual attraction.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> it's usually just laid back music



That's a terrible way to describe post rock to someone, especially when there are bands like this and this that are also post rock, but whose music is not laid back at all.

Here's a better definition of the genre written by people who actually know something about music:



			
				last.fm said:
			
		

> Post Rock is a genre of alternative rock characterized by the use of musical instruments commonly associated with rock music, but using rhythms, harmonies, melodies, timbre, and chord progressions that are not found in rock tradition. Simply put, it is the use of â€˜rock instrumentationâ€™ for non-rock purposes.







Ahkmill said:


> They are for me.



That's because you have never had and never will have any experience with either of those things.

Other things you will never have any experience with are penises and vaginas.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, Sunshine, Bjork, and Requiem. You guys actually do have good taste.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That's a terrible way to describe post rock to someone, especially when there are bands like this and this that are also post rock, but whose music is not laid back at all.
> 
> Here's a better definition of the genre written by people who actually know something about music:



you're into the more rock vibe of the genre. I'm more into the harmonic calm vibe


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I guess. Maybe it isn't that obvious though.
> 
> 
> Not about politics, more like semantics. I just don't like it when people classify emotional, and sexual attraction.


so you don't show it?


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wow, Sunshine, Bjork, and Requiem. You guys actually do have good taste.



That depends. I was deliberately picking music I like that Milo would like. I'm also into The Game, Radiohead, Gorillaz, and Mindless Self Indulgence. and Panic at the Disco but we don't talk about that...


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wow, Sunshine, Bjork, and Requiem. You guys actually do have good taste.



I like sunshine's entire soundtrack. I mean fuck, it's danny boyle's movie after all :'D john murphy makes a lot of music for danny boyle's films. he made a few songs for 28 days later as well


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> I like sunshine's entire soundtrack. I mean fuck, it's danny boyle's movie after all :'D john murphy makes a lot of music for danny boyle's films. he made a few songs for 28 days later as well



...And you like Danny Boyle who is my favorite director next to Chris Cunningham. You're my new favorite person, even if you don't like rap.



Dyluck said:


> That's a terrible way to describe post rock to someone, especially when there are bands like this and this that are also post rock, but whose music is not laid back at all.



Thanks. I loved Radio Protector.



Blue-Flame said:


> so you don't show it?



I guess not.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

Danny Boyle's directing is better than his films, but he's still great. Since we're on the subject, the director of that Bjork video you posted is Michel Gondry, the guy who directed Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Thought someone would care.

/filmgeek


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...And you like Danny Boyle who is my favorite director next to Chris Cunningham. You're my new favorite person, even if you don't like rap.



guh, I just sit and wait for danny boyle to make another movie xD look at how fucking huge his last film was. and to think it almost didn't get released in the theater's. plus, cillian murphy is in some of his movies lol


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Danny Boyle's directing is better than his films, but he's still great. Since we're on the subject, the director of that Bjork video you posted is Michel Gondry, the guy who directed Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Thought someone would care.
> 
> /filmgeek




Nope. Director is Chris Cunnignham.

Also Eternal Sunshine made it on my favorite movie list.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Danny Boyle's directing is better than his films, but he's still great. Since we're on the subject, the director of that Bjork video you posted is Michel Gondry, the guy who directed Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Thought someone would care.
> 
> /filmgeek



trust me, I am too. I love to research the background of movies. that's how I find most of the film festival/indie movies lol. and yea, eternal sunshine was a good movie... it also had elijah wood... :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Nope. Director is Chris Cunnignham.
> 
> Also Eternal Sunshine made it on my favorite movie list.



Crap! Gondry did a different video for Bjork (Human Behavior), my bad.

It's one of mine as well. :3


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Crap! Gondry did a different video for Bjork (Human Behavior), my bad.
> 
> It's one of mine as well. :3


*Feels proud he has beaten the film geek*



Milo said:


> trust me, I am too. I love to research the background of movies. that's how I find most of the film festival/indie movies lol. and yea, eternal sunshine was a good movie... it also had elijah wood... :3



I'm noticing a trend of people with good taste in movies. So I'm gonna recommend some. First: Requiem for a Dream. Depressing as fuck but oh so beautiful.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...And you like Danny Boyle who is my favorite director next to Chris Cunningham. You're my new favorite person, even if you don't like rap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how intriguing.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> how intriguing.



Not really.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Feels proud he has beaten the film geek*



*bows* I am not worthy.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Feels proud he has beaten the film geek*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a trend of people with good taste in movies. So I'm gonna recommend some. First: Requiem for a Dream. Depressing as fuck but oh so beautiful.



yea I like that movie. it's one of the very few movies in THAT area that I liked. although they did a disturbing dildo scene 0_o


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> *bows* I am not worthy.



S'okay. Party on, Garth!


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> S'okay. Party on, Garth!



lol I like the occasional slapstick comedy movies too

ever heard of the frat pack? (steve carell, will farell etc.) I love any movie with those actors xD


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not really.


i find it fascinating to be honest i thought i was like the only one. hahaha


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol I like the occasional slapstick comedy movies too xD



That was just a joke. I did love the scene where he gets the tazer, though.

How about Dark City? Same actress as the one in Requiem. Also another movie that was creepy as fuck. I think a lot of my movies are like that.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> That was just a joke. I did love the scene where he gets the tazer, though.
> 
> How about Dark City? Same actress as the one in Requiem. Also another movie that was creepy as fuck. I think a lot of my movies are like that.



like I said, I don't usually go with dark/depressing movies, other than a few to name. 

I'm a pretty big sci-fi nerd myself :B


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> i find it fascinating to be honest i thought i was like the only one. hahaha


Wait are we still talking about my orientation?



Milo said:


> like I said, I don't usually go with dark/depressing movies, other than a few to name.
> 
> I'm a pretty big sci-fi nerd myself :B



Well Sunshine was already mentioned, Donnie Darko is Sci-Fi (ish), so is Dark City but that doesn't make it any less creepy...

Primer's a good movie. It's like Donnie Darko but for actual physicists.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wait are we still talking about my orientation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yea, I haven't seen donnie darko in a while. that was an awesome movie  then again, I DO have a fag crush on jake hyllenhaal. 

I'm actually looking for a few indie films to go see. I've heard baghead was a pretty good one. I also just saw "worlds greatest dad" a few weeks ago... very fucked up movie xD

oh, and the hurt locker was pretty damn epic


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh yea, I haven't seen donnie darko in a while. that was an awesome movie  then again, I DO have a fag crush on jake hyllenhaal.
> 
> I'm actually looking for a few indie films to go see. I've heard baghead was a pretty good one. I also just saw "worlds greatest dad" a few weeks ago... very fucked up movie xD
> 
> oh, and the hurt locker was pretty damn epic



I haven't heard of any of these and I shall add them to my list. Thank you!

Oh I almost forgot: *Where the Wild things Are*.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

I spy furries in Donnie Darko and Where the Wild Things Are.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I spy furries in Donnie Darko and Where the Wild Things Are.



Oh god. I'm leaving before we get Frank and Caroll rule 34 yiff.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I haven't heard of any of these and I shall add them to my list. Thank you!
> 
> Oh I almost forgot: *Where the Wild things Are*.



wait, you've never heard of the hurt locker? 0_o it won like, 4 oscars or something like that xD

there's also midnight meat train, memento, and a newer movie with nicholas cage I can't remember the name to.

got any movies you recommend? anyway, I'm tired. goodnight people :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I spy furries in Donnie Darko and Where the Wild Things Are.


 
What about Fantastic mr. fox?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh god. I'm leaving before we get Frank and Caroll rule 34 yiff.



*googles* ........ Yep, it exists.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> wait, you've never heard of the hurt locker? 0_o it won like, 4 oscars or something like that xD
> 
> there's also midnight meat train, memento, and a newer movie with nicholas cage I can't remember the name to.
> 
> got any movies you recommend?



Haven't heard of memento, but I just saw midnight meat train about six hours ago. Amazing directing. Mediocre Script.

Lets see...Love Actually and Stranger than Fiction are the only two comedies that make The List. Oh and Little Miss Sunshine. I tried to keep it lighthearted.


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Haven't heard of memento, but I just saw midnight meat train about six hours ago. Amazing directing. Mediocre Script.
> 
> Lets see...Love Actually and Stranger than Fiction are the only two comedies that make The List. Oh and Little Miss Sunshine. I tried to keep it lighthearted.



it's hard to label midnight meat trains script as it was originally a clive barker "classic" but coming from an aspiring photographer, I liked the movie :3

meh, you're naming movies that are too widely known. I'm talking about movies that you'll never see in the theater's. or movies that are entered in film festivals rather than the theater's. although I liked a few of the movies you named


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

How about Rocky horror picture show? :v


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> or movies that are entered in film festivals rather than the theater's. although I liked a few of the movies you named


Hmmm. Dirty Pretty Things, Amelie, Goodbye Lenin! and Garden State should keep you busy.



leon said:


> How about Rocky horror picture show? :v



No. The first time I watched that I thought that I was supposed to take it _seriously_. It ruined my viewing experience.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're into the more rock vibe of the genre. I'm more into the harmonic calm vibe



Except that I also like Hammock, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Tortoise, Do Make Say Think, Explosions in the Sky, etc, etc, etc.

:3



Browder said:


> Thanks. I loved Radio Protector.



It's one of my favourite songs of all time.



oh you guys are talking about movies, now, huh



Browder said:


> No. The first time I watched that I thought that I was supposed to take it _seriously_. It ruined my viewing experience.



Even if you know you're not supposed to take it seriously, it's still fucking terrible.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 8, 2010)

Mood: Frus-

Oh, so sorry, this just looked so much like those moods threads, you see.

Movies, though: Stranger than Fiction, I enjoyed; Le Fabuleux Destin d'AmÃ©lie Poulain and Good Bye Lenin! are absolutely brilliant movies, watch them for the soundtracks if nothing else; Little Miss Sinshine was okay but not my thing; and I loved Rocky Horror, though I can see how the satire/comedy would be lost on some people.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

leon said:


> How about Rocky horror picture show? :v


 
That was a fun movie to watch. I went to a showing in arizona, half the ppl there had the who film memorized


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> That was a fun movie to watch. I went to a showing in arizona, half the ppl there had the who film memorized



That just makes it worse


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 8, 2010)

is this a movie thread now? lol hahaha


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> is this a movie thread now? lol hahaha


 
No, now it is about penis and vagina again. :V


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 9, 2010)

leon said:


> No, now it is about penis and vagina again. :V


Vagina's are acidic.
But the inside of a penis looks gross. 

Asexuality makes much more sense now. 

I'm still bi though.


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Vagina's are acidic.
> But the inside of a penis looks gross.
> 
> Asexuality makes much more sense now.
> ...


 
Glad we could work this out. :3c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Vagina's are acidic.
> But the inside of a penis looks gross.



During arousal, the vagina releases an alkaline substance that cancels out the acidity.  It's perfectly fine unless you're just terrible in bed (but honestly I doubt you'd notice it either way).

Also, why are you looking at the inside of a penis

seriously what the fuck go back to /d/


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> During arousal, the vagina releases an alkaline substance that cancels out the acidity.  It's perfectly fine unless you're just terrible in bed (but honestly I doubt you'd notice it either way).
> 
> Also, why are you looking at the inside of a penis
> 
> seriously what the fuck go back to /d/


One word.

Biology Class. 

I had no choice. Or forewarning. :C


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Anthrosexual


----------



## Anteros (Mar 10, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I'm dead inside.


 Ah, necrophiliac, got it. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> One word.
> 
> Biology Class.
> 
> I had no choice. Or forewarning. :C



Ok

So why does the appearance of the inside of the penis have anything to do with sex involving a penis

it's not like you're going to be looking at it or anything :\


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2010)

Anteros said:


> Ah, necrophiliac, got it. :3




Only if I was having sex with myself.


----------



## Takun (Mar 10, 2010)

Tokyo Gore Police had a crocodile head vagina chick.  .O.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Takun said:


> Tokyo Gore Police had a crocodile head vagina chick.  .O.



Are you sure you weren't just browsing FA?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Straight.



Dyluck said:


> Are you sure you weren't just browsing FA?



brb browsing FA.


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Takun said:


> Tokyo Gore Police had a crocodile head vagina chick.  .O.



sounds about right. 

I remember a video game of a woman who's vagina was taken over by some demon with razor sharp teeth.... japanese people :\


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Ok
> 
> So why does the appearance of the inside of the penis have anything to do with sex involving a penis
> 
> it's not like you're going to be looking at it or anything :\


Stuff like pancreatic fluids and stuff were involved. So they wanted to show us what the whole process looked like from the inside...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:
			
		

> Anthrosexual


 I'm surprised that actually went unnoticed.  But I kid.  I'm straight.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 10, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm surprised that actually went unnoticed.  But I kid.  I'm straight.


It didn't go unnoticed. We ignored it because it was an overly used line. Go to the Den if you want people to notice that.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> I remember a video game of a woman who's vagina was taken over by some demon with razor sharp teeth.... japanese people :\


ya creepy Japanese people


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Straight all the way!!


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Straight all the way!!


 
Not when i'm through with you. :\/


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

uh oh...

be easy?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Stuff like pancreatic fluids and stuff were involved. So they wanted to show us what the whole process looked like from the inside...



I know what's involved with the process of making semen.  I'm not sure why you needed to see it from inside or why it's that gross, though.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> uh oh...
> 
> be easy?


*puts on razorblade condom* oh you wish.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

holy crap!

*sprints hella away*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Not when i'm through with you. :\/


 
 Better add me to the guest list. x3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> *puts on razorblade condom* oh you wish.


 
Nevermind.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 11, 2010)

So guys I heard you like dicks.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm gay.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So guys I heard you like dicks.


 
Oh Yeah!? Well I herd you liek Mudkips. >:C


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So guys I heard you like dicks.


I like YOUR dick.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So guys I heard you like dicks.


Of course! The ones who don't got rid of theirs, so they're girls now.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Straight all the way!!



Be warned being a furry has been known to change ppl or just relise more what they been hiding.   Just a matter of time,


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 11, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Be warned being a furry has been known to change ppl or just relise more what they been hiding.   Just a matter of time,



I'd say the fact that he's into gay yiff is more than a hint.  It's okay Haxx, same thing happened to me.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 11, 2010)

Bi male.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So guys I heard you like dicks.


Only one dick.
And it's not yours. :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Nevermind.


That was onlt for him. :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 12, 2010)

I am coming out of the closet
I am a toastsexual


----------



## Garreth (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> So guys I heard you like dicks.


 
Hmm maybe,  maybe not.



Sauvignon said:


> I am coming out of the closet
> I am a toastsexual


 
Good good, bring it out, were here for you

Lol i really laughed at that one:grin:


----------



## Hir (Mar 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am coming out of the closet
> I am a toastsexual


Yeah hilarious.


----------



## Something Clever (Mar 13, 2010)

I voted Unsure.

Currently I'm actively bi-sexual, but I'm not certain where that's going - if at all.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am coming out of the closet
> I am a toastsexual


 
Remember to use lots of butter, you don't wanna hurt yourself. ;3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 13, 2010)

Something Clever said:


> I voted Unsure.
> 
> Currently I'm actively bi-sexual, but I'm not certain where that's going - if at all.


 
Being a furry will defently bring out more of the bi part.




Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Remember to use lots of butter, you don't wanna hurt yourself. ;3


 
I really lol at this that was good, maybe im just to tired and laughing at anything.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I really lol at this that was good, maybe im just to tired and laughing at anything.


 
Check again in the morning.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bio-sexual, mother lovers!


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Being a furry will defently bring out more of the bi part./QUOTE]
> More bi, less sexual?
> "I would really like to bang that chick/dude but I don't feel like having sex today"


----------



## Koray (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> Stargazer Bleu said:
> 
> 
> > Being a furry will defently bring out more of the bi part.
> ...



Yeah, sooo hilarious...


on the topic:
idk, confused, still, as it seems... (between bi and gay, that is)


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one for you: what _is_ sexual orientation?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 14, 2010)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> Here's one for you: what _is_ sexual orientation?


*headdesk*


----------



## Ashaya (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not overly fond of labels. I voted 'bisexual', but realistically I don't think there is a word to describe exactly what I "am." I usually define myself vaguely as being "not straight," but I find that I'm rather fluid beyond that.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 14, 2010)

Ashaya said:


> I'm not overly fond of labels. I voted 'bisexual', but realistically I don't think there is a word to describe exactly what I "am." I usually define myself vaguely as being "not straight," but I find that I'm rather fluid beyond that.


I think most people who don't fall into your basic straight or gay lines do. I only define myself as Bi because I'd prefer to be with someone who isn't having any gender confusion issues...Although, if I met someone really special, something could happen. You never know.


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 14, 2010)

Bi... ish?  I'm not attracted to males, as a general rule, but there have been very individual exceptions, so I suppose bi.  Maybe like 90/10.  I like boobs way too much.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 14, 2010)

DissidentLove said:


> Bi... ish?  I'm not attracted to males, as a general rule, but there have been very individual exceptions, so I suppose bi.  Maybe like 90/10.  I like boobs way too much.


Your submissions make you look bi, but you're favorites make you look like you're gay and trying to cover it up. :V


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

what on earth is "pansexuality"


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Leekduck said:


> what on earth is "pansexuality"


Gender doesn't matter, it's more for personality.


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

nevermind ive decided its a sexual attraction to goats, since pan was the greek god of goats


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

leon said:


> Gender doesn't matter, it's more for personality.


 
Oh so its ambigous orientation basicly


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

Wait thats actualy romantic asexuality


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Leekduck said:


> Wait thats actualy romantic asexuality


It's proper name is pansexual, also asexuality is not having a preference to anything.


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Your submissions make you look bi, but you're favorites make you look like you're gay and trying to cover it up. :V


I favorite busty girls and herms... so I'm gay?


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

if your asexual it means you have no sex drive, Pansexuality means you do but its not specific, i already class it as ambiguous orientation if thats the case


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

DissidentLove said:


> I favorite busty girls and herms... so I'm gay?


Likeing herms is pretty faggy. :\/




iluharley.


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

Who cares about sexual orientation anyway, I selected asexual


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 14, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Check again in the morning.



Yeah it offical it was a lol moment.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Leekduck said:


> Who cares about sexual orientation anyway, I selected asexual


Apparently someone, since this thread was created. :V


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

Someones a sex nazi!!!


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 14, 2010)

DissidentLove said:


> I favorite busty girls and herms... so I'm gay?


You write gay and hermaphrodite fiction,
then favorite pictures with physically impossible boob sizes. 

I was making a joke about that.


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the guy who likes herm's is ambiguous


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Leekduck said:


> Someones a sex nazi!!!


 
Ofcourse I am, and also it's _Nazi._


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

nazis dont deserve capital letters


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2010)

Leekduck said:


> nazis dont deserve capital letters


And you don't deserve a keyboard. :V


----------



## Straydirewolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I ish Heterosexual


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 14, 2010)

I honestly still don't know. So Bisexual, I suppose.


----------



## Amara_Lemur (Mar 14, 2010)

*Bi-sexual* for the most part.


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> You write gay and hermaphrodite fiction,
> then favorite pictures with physically impossible boob sizes.
> 
> I was making a joke about that.


Like I said, generally not attracted to males.  So far, only one human male has turned my head out of, uhm... 3.5 billion? There are some anthro males, however, that I could see myself going out with (although there needs to be more than a physical attraction).  Also, herms are girls, just with some strange attributes.  7 million straight guys (according to some survey Dan Savage quoted) like getting railed by their girlfriends, so the great big Kinsey Grey Area wins again.

I luv boobs


----------



## zeeshan_2011 (Mar 15, 2010)

i dont like this type of chat.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2010)

zeeshan_2011 said:


> i dont like this type of chat.


What type of chat?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 15, 2010)

DissidentLove said:


> Like I said, generally not attracted to males.  So far, only one human male has turned my head out of, uhm... 3.5 billion?



I think that's enough to classify yourself as bi, if you felt strongly enough about him. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 15, 2010)

DissidentLove said:


> Like I said, generally not attracted to males. So far, only one human male has turned my head out of, uhm... 3.5 billion? There are some anthro males, however, that I could see myself going out with (although there needs to be more than a physical attraction). Also, herms are girls, just with some strange attributes. 7 million straight guys (according to some survey Dan Savage quoted) like getting railed by their girlfriends, so the great big Kinsey Grey Area wins again.


 


Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think that's enough to classify yourself as bi, if you felt strongly enough about him. I'm in the same boat.


 
It only takes one to be considered, you can consider your self Bi-courious at least


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 15, 2010)

I already said I considered myself bi. I was responding to the people who thought that my liking girls made me gay, which was confusing to say the least.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

Horray for gay


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

Am still Hetero


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 15, 2010)

DissidentLove said:


> I already said I considered myself bi. I was responding to the people who thought that my liking girls made me gay, which was confusing to say the least.


It was a person god damnit! 
Why can't I ever get any credit for being an ass? ;;

It's not the confusing, really. I was saying because you claim to have a like of grossly enlarged boobs, you are trying to cover up for being straight up gay. It's like saying someone who has an overly large truck is just making up for his small penis. Not that difficult. 


Jokes aren't funny when you have to explain them. >:[


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWolfSXI said:


> Am still Hetero



youve been here for less than a week. believe me, it will change


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

> youve been here for less than a week. believe me, it will change



xD Well i dont think so^^ i was having enough friendly contact with Homosexual and Bisexual people before and didnt changed  Have no probs with that *laugh* and still writin with few this times.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWolfSXI said:


> xD Well i dont think so^^ i was having enough friendly contact with Homosexual and Bisexual people before and didnt changed  Have no probs with that *laugh* and still writin with few this times.


I was a straight furry for six years. I joined FAF. Within two months, I was bi. 

Trust me, you don't stand a chance.


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, well we will see about that 
But i have a strong will


----------



## alicewater (Mar 16, 2010)

Still 50/50 Bi. Although I've been seeking the company of woman lately, (mostly because my boyfriend of three years, FUCKING brokeup with me yeasterday) 

Ladies NEVER EVER date a Bisexual boy!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was a straight furry for six years. I joined FAF. Within two months, I was bi.
> 
> Trust me, you don't stand a chance.


 
You're right man, he's fucked... :lol:


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds interesting :3
Well i love challenges^^ But 2 weeks? never and 2 months? maybe sound more realistic.
The time will show it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was a straight furry for six years. I joined FAF. Within two months, I was bi.
> 
> Trust me, you don't stand a chance.



I'm still straight, but I've had thoughts, RPs, & temptations I never thought I would have before. 

Only a matter of time, it feels like...>_<


----------



## Guenwhyvar (Mar 16, 2010)

alicewater said:


> Still 50/50 Bi. Although I've been seeking the company of woman lately, (mostly because my boyfriend of three years, FUCKING brokeup with me yeasterday)
> 
> Ladies NEVER EVER date a Bisexual boy!


Good advice!

I warned my GF not to introduce me to a certain friend of hers, but she did anyway thinking he was as straight as an arrow.

WRONG!

He ended up in my bed the same night and I fell in love instantly.

*sigh*


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 16, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I was saying because you claim to have a like of grossly enlarged boobs, you are trying to cover up for being straight up gay. It's like saying someone who has an overly large truck is just making up for his small penis. Not that difficult.
> 
> 
> Jokes aren't funny when you have to explain them. >:[


Then stop telling unfunny jokes


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Guenwhyvar said:


> Good advice!
> 
> I warned my GF not to introduce me to a certain friend of hers, but she did anyway thinking he was as straight as an arrow.
> 
> ...



It's not her fault you're a slut


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 16, 2010)

Still homosexual... Here's proof *(NSFW!)*


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 16, 2010)

Some of the "FAF made me gay" may also just be timing. I'm bi, but I didn't admit this to myself or come to grips with it until I was in my early 20's. As a kid going through puberty, I had the same horny reaction to seeing genitalia that most boys that age have; let's face it, when puberty hits, for guys anyway, most of them are walking hard-ons and will sprout a boner when they see anyone's naughty bits, male or female. I was raised in the typical homophobic atmosphere of '80s teendom; if you were a guy, being called a fag meant you had to admit that or fight the guy. So, while I may have still (mentally) sprouted wood at seeing a guy in the shower, I kept it to myself. It wasn't until I got out on my own and had my eyes opened a little bit that I was able to question my desires (and indulge in a bit of experimentation) and was able to admit to myself that I liked the tube steak as well as the fish taco. With a large number of FAFers (and fandom in general) being in this same age group, it may not be FAF that turned you gay- it was gonna happen anyway, and the timing is a coincidence.


...
Or it's the subliminal messages flashing just below perception level on your screen screaming *GAY GAY GAY!!!!!!* One of the two.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2010)

alicewater said:


> Still 50/50 Bi. Although I've been seeking the company of woman lately, (mostly because my boyfriend of three years, FUCKING brokeup with me yeasterday)
> 
> Ladies NEVER EVER date a Bisexual boy!


Cool stereotype, sis. 


Guenwhyvar said:


> Good advice!
> 
> I warned my GF not to introduce me to a certain friend of hers, but she did anyway thinking he was as straight as an arrow.
> 
> ...


Don't blame your girlfriend for your being a complete whore. 

And I highly doubt you're in love.


----------



## Bianca (Mar 16, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> Or it's the subliminal messages flashing just below perception level on your screen screaming *GAY GAY GAY!!!!!!* One of the two.


Something about the concept of subliminally making people gay turns me on immensely :3


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 16, 2010)

KatmanDu said:


> Or it's the subliminal messages flashing just below perception level on your screen screaming *GAY GAY GAY!!!!!!* One of the two.



I think you can buy a blocker for that. 



Jashwa said:


> Cool stereotype, sis.


I couldn't get any love when I was straight
:C



Bianca said:


> Something about the concept of subliminally making people gay turns me on immensely :3


Take your fetishes back to The Den!
Make a thread about it, they seem to do well there.


----------



## Kaithe (Mar 17, 2010)

As far as my parents know, I'm Bi, but truly I'm either bi or gay


----------



## Milo Windby (Mar 17, 2010)

Bi, leaning towards gay however.
Currently taken and living with my boyfriend.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 17, 2010)

As straight as a slightly warped arrow :|  Yeah...I'm not really sure what that means either...


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

JDFox said:


> As straight as a slightly warped arrow :| Yeah...I'm not really sure what that means either...


 
Well that depends do you have an interest in both genders?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 18, 2010)

i didnt know what to put cuz im somewhere between the hetero/bi section so i just put hetero


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

JDFox said:


> As straight as a slightly warped arrow :| Yeah...I'm not really sure what that means either...


 
Maybe your minds bending toward something else?



yummynbeefy said:


> i didnt know what to put cuz im somewhere between the hetero/bi section so i just put hetero


 
Just say your Bi-curious?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

We should be able to change our votes in these polls. I was wavering when I voted, but I'm pretty definitively bi now. -1 Unsure, +1 Bi. I'm so happy, my male friend is reciprocating my crush, hehe. Can't wait to see him soon, perhaps summer; we go to different colleges.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> We should be able to change our votes in these polls. I was wavering when I voted, but I'm pretty definitively bi now. -1 Unsure, +1 Bi. I'm so happy, my male friend is reciprocating my crush, hehe. Can't wait to see him again over the summer; we go to different colleges.


 
Yeah i didnt know what to put as well. Have been Bi-curious, but over the years the curious part has been more and more of less curious,
 I been thinking i should of done same thing.  
-1 Unsure +1Bi for me as well.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 19, 2010)

Gay.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 19, 2010)

Guess who's still a flaming homo and is only getting gayer? If you didn't guess me, then you should look into lobotomy surgery,


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Guess who's still a flaming homo and is only getting gayer? If you didn't guess me, then you should look into lobotomy surgery,


...

Flamer. 

Oh well.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sexually attracted to ":V". It's just too tempting.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 19, 2010)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm sexually attracted to ":V". It's just too tempting.



That's some sexy shit right there.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 19, 2010)

True, o murr bby.


----------



## ToasterSquid (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty damn queer. I do have to ocassional attraction to ladies, but most of the time I'm all for the cute boys. Yay for gayness.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

I like cock. I suck it. I take it in my tailhole. So I must be Heterosexual  :3


----------



## alicewater (Mar 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cool stereotype, sis.


 

Well if you don't like my saying "stereotypes" then tell *Guenwhyvar* to quite proving me right!


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 21, 2010)

Full on straight. Always dated guys, never even had feelings for the same gender yet somehow girls seem to fall for me and stalk me ;
One of my best friends is a girl and has a crush on me. Sometimes I tease her bout it just to make her go nuts and blush XD


----------



## Xani (Mar 21, 2010)

I myself am Gay, and Proud of it <3


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm BI.:smile:

Twillight.


----------



## nitara (Mar 21, 2010)

im proud to be homosexual


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

I made out with three different guys last night.
New record for me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I made out with three different guys last night.
> New record for me.



sounds like fun. one at a time or all at once?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> sounds like fun. one at a time or all at once?


One at a time.
If we had gone all at once, I would have no face left.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I made out with three different guys last night.
> New record for me.



Daaamn.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Daaamn.


They tasted like pizza.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> They tasted like pizza.



Had they eaten pizza?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> They tasted like pizza.



Now i want to try 3 in a day.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Had they eaten pizza?


Yeah, pretty much everybody had.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Are you a dirty skank*

No, I don't believe I am.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Are you a dirty skank*



SnowFox said:


> No, I don't believe I am.


Are you accusing me of something? :O


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Are you a dirty skank*



Ahkmill said:


> Are you accusing me of something? :O



lol, kinda.

Don't take it too personally, but that story did make you sound rather sluttish.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Are you a dirty skank*



SnowFox said:


> lol, kinda.
> 
> Don't take it too personally, but that story did make you sound rather sluttish.


Yeah, admittedly when I'm partying at 1 a.m. I turn into a whore.


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

Unimportant news! I'm a small bit bisexual now.

I've started to agree with the theory of innate bisexuality and my (self-diagnosed bullshit) gynophobia appears to have subdued a bit, but I'm still going to call myself gay because you can't deny "ninety to ten homosexually-biased bisexual" is a wee bit of a mouthful.


----------



## Slyck (Mar 22, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Mind if I have a seat?


3 is a croud


----------



## kraine (Mar 22, 2010)

Mans.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 22, 2010)

Dass said:


> Unimportant news! I'm a small bit bisexual now.
> 
> I've started to agree with the theory of innate bisexuality and my (self-diagnosed bullshit) gynophobia appears to have subdued a bit, but I'm still going to call myself gay because you can't deny "ninety to ten homosexually-biased bisexual" is a wee bit of a mouthful.


 
Yet again the furry fandom claims a other
It often seems to change ppl in someway.


----------



## Dass (Mar 22, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Yet again the furry fandom claims a other
> It often seems to change ppl in someway.



Uh...
I was already gay.

It's just... you see this protractor? Imagine the left side is straight people and the right is gay people.

I was about 178, I'm saying I'm now about 165.

HELL WITH THE KINSEY SCALE, I NEED MORE THAN 6 CHOICES!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 22, 2010)

Good analogy, Dass. I tend to use, appropriately, a rainbow to describe the human sexuality spectrum. Rainbows technically have no beginning and no end; if you look for it you won't find it. Therefore, I think it can be used to apply to sexual orientation as no one will actually be able to point to the very edges of the rainbow (hetero and homo) and say "I am here," everyone will exist somewhere within the boundary of that infinite continuum.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 22, 2010)

yay im straight â™€â™‚


----------



## Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws (Mar 22, 2010)

Asexual all the way bitch  ;3


----------



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

Pan sexuality..? I never Knew there was Such a thing. Ignorance In muh Brainz I Haffs.!?


----------



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

kraine said:


> Mans.


2Cutes


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2010)

Dass said:


> Uh...
> I was already gay.
> 
> It's just... you see this protractor? Imagine the left side is straight people and the right is gay people.
> ...



nah he's right. another furry goes from gay to bi lol. it's ridiculously common in this place 0_o

ahkmill, you are SUCH a whore

as for me, the kinsey scale has nothing on me |:C


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> ahkmill, you are SUCH a whore


You don't get none.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You don't get none.



weren't you like, straight not more than a year ago?... now you're making out with 3 guys at once?... not to mention, I'm like, 3 years older than you, and even I haven't gone that insanely gay :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> weren't you like, straight not more than a year ago?... now you're making out with 3 guys at once?... not to mention, I'm like, 3 years older than you, and even I haven't gone that insanely gay :V


Psh, three years? That's nothing, my BF is five years older than me.


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Psh, three years? That's nothing, my BF is five years older than me.



lol isn't that technically illegal? he's an ephebophile xD

oh, but it's real respectable to know that you have a boyfriend, yet kiss three other guys... I really respect that :\


----------



## Alexis (Mar 24, 2010)

I love you all baby!

As the great man Vash the Stampede once said:


> Love and Peace! Looove and Peace! Looove and Peaaaaccace!


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0251439/quotes?qt0256174

Also, I find it intriguing that more people didn't put pansexual as opposed to bisexual, a specific attraction to _males_ and _females_ only.  Is it being a realist or is it being as selective as homo and hetrosexuals?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol isn't that technically illegal? he's an ephebophile xD
> 
> oh, but it's real respectable to know that you have a boyfriend, yet kiss three other guys... I really respect that :\


I was drunk at a party, get off me. ;^;


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

im about 5 years older than you are and i didnt get any lovin yet... and then you tell us that you made out with 3 guys, just like that.
im jealous... and impressed X3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> im about 5 years older than you are and i didnt get any lovin yet... and then you tell us that you made out with 3 guys, just like that.
> im jealous... and impressed X3


Become a femboy, you'll get some~


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Become a femboy, you'll get some~



is there a way how i can get some WITHOUT my perants disowning me...? XD;


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> is there a way how i can get some WITHOUT my perants disowning me...? XD;


If you want it to be at least somewhat meaningful, no. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> If you want it to be at least somewhat meaningful, no. :3



i see... no being a slut for me then ._.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i see... no being a slut for me then ._.


Sucks for you. It's a good thing my parents are ignorant of my sluttish ways~


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Sucks for you. It's a good thing my parents are ignorant of my sluttish ways~



I thought I remember you posting once saying they got into your computer and read all your fagoslut-posts on here, back when you first started flaming it up.

Or am I confusing you with someone else?


Oh and don't worry captain, I'll let you rape me if you get desperate. You can order me around with that menacing German accent


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I thought I remember you posting once saying they got into your computer and read all your fagoslut-posts on here, back when you first started flaming it up.
> 
> Or am I confusing you with someone else?


They read my faggot posts, but not my slutty ones. They know I'm a fag, just not a slut~


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Oh and don't worry captain, I'll let you rape me if you get desperate. You can order me around with that menacing German accent



ive been desperate for the last ~3 years... do you think you are up to that? might get rough XD;


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> They read my faggot posts, but not my slutty ones. They know I'm a fag, just not a slut~



Well that's ok then. Is your password still the same?

I should tell your parents how to get around computer passwords

Are you aware your little Ahky is exposing himself to e-cooties and furry aids?



CaptainCool said:


> ive been desperate for the last ~3 years... do you think you are up to that? might get rough XD;



I think so, you can make me squeal like a girl, but try not to make me bleed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> They read my faggot posts, but not my slutty ones. They know I'm a fag, just not a slut~


VV​


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Well that's ok then. Is your password still the same?
> 
> I should tell your parents how to get around computer passwords
> 
> ...


The more I talk to you, the more e-cooties I seem to get.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

By the way there's an error in your signature, Ahkmill with the first "to" when it should be "too". I don't like it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> By the way there's an error in your signature, Ahkmill with the first "to" when it should be "too". I don't like it.


God dammit, you're right. *Runs to fix*


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I think so, you can make me squeal like a girl, but try not to make me bleed.



some things cant be helped, my friend =/

about my own sexuality: i see myself as pansexual now. ive seen way too many things i enjoyed them simply way too much 
i blame this forum though >:C


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

Run faster, woman, and make me my sammich.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> Run faster, woman, and make me my sammich.


Ham or turkey?


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> The more I talk to you, the more e-cooties I seem to get.



Why do you reject me? Is it because I'm full of diseases?


Anyway... I'm not a sparrow, so it must have been someone else who shit in your lunch. Enjoy your candidiasis.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Ham or turkey?


The skin of your tender neck.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> The skin of your tender neck.


Omurr~


SnowFox said:


> Why do you reject me? Is it because I'm full of diseases?


If anything, it's to keep you from getting my AIDS.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 24, 2010)

I still don't understand what pansexuality is, and how it differs from bisexuality. I'm not saying there's no difference, just that I'm ignorant. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I still don't understand what pansexuality is, and how it differs from bisexuality. I'm not saying there's no difference, just that I'm ignorant. Anyone care to explain?


Pansexuality includes herms and people of that sort.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I still don't understand what pansexuality is, and how it differs from bisexuality. I'm not saying there's no difference, just that I'm ignorant. Anyone care to explain?



a bisexual person still distinguishes between men and women. a pansexual person doesnt



Ahkmill said:


> Pansexuality includes herms and people of that sort.



also this


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't believe for a second that Ahkmill is anything but a virgin

unless he's been sitting on the other side of some glory holes or something where no one can see his face


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

The majority of posts in this thread make me giggle >> It's a great read actually.

I myself prey upon teh men and teh men alone. Tasty prey they be


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't believe for a second that Ahkmill is anything but a virgin
> 
> unless he's been sitting on the other side of some glory holes or something where no one can see his face


I really am a virgin, though. By choice. Yes, MY choice. I want to save my booty for my BF. ;3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I really am a virgin, though. By choice. Yes, MY choice. I want to save my booty for my BF. ;3


Is this now the 'Ahkmill is a slut thread' or what.

Also, no don't, it goes against the gay bible.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't believe for a second that Ahkmill is anything but a virgin
> 
> unless he's been sitting on the other side of some glory holes or something where no one can see his face


dat acne oh murr


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> dat acne oh murr


My face is a fucking map to Pizzaland. :[


Teto said:


> Is this now the 'Ahkmill is a slut thread' or what.
> 
> Also, no don't, it goes against the gay bible.


Fuck yo' Bible, I got Jizzus.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I don't believe for a second that Ahkmill is anything but a virgin
> 
> unless he's been sitting on the other side of some glory holes or something where no one can see his face



dont be mean, hes a cute bastard X3 just like many other people here...

but still a virgin, eh? huh, looks like you arent THAT much of a slut afterall XD im still jealous though :T


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> im still jealous though :T


I want to be a slut too, CC :C 
Someday... 
Someday...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> I want to be a slut too, CC :C
> Someday...
> Someday...


cmere behbeh


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> I want to be a slut too, CC :C
> Someday...
> Someday...



i dont want to be a slut, but some love would be pretty nice =/ and he got more of that on his last party than i did in all my life XD;
but its cool, i respect your wish to be a slut!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 25, 2010)

I was kidding :3

Sorry Ahmill ;B


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I really am a virgin, though. By choice. Yes, MY choice. I want to save my booty for my BF. ;3



Still saving up for that dildo, huh?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Still saving up for that dildo, huh?



hey, cut him some slack! the stuff from bad dragon is expensive =/


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 25, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> hey, cut him some slack! the stuff from bad dragon is expensive =/


Bad Dragon is for queers.

Owait...


Dyluck said:


> Still saving up for that dildo, huh?


I'll never have that kind of money.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Bad Dragon is for queers.



nu-uh! they have something for non-queers now, too so its not THAT gay anymore 
still WAY too weird and WAY to expensive though...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 26, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'll never have that kind of money.


 
1. Whore self out for cash
2. Go on internet
3. Buy silicon dragon dick
4. ???
5. Un-profit

 They're that expensive...


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a lesbian.
Therefore, I rule.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 26, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> 1. Whore self out for cash
> 2. Go on internet
> 3. Buy silicon dragon dick
> 4. ???
> ...



People should feel ashamed of themselves for spending that kind of cash on a not-a-dildo.


----------



## Varg (Mar 28, 2010)

I fag.


----------



## Kyto (Mar 28, 2010)

Triangle.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 28, 2010)

Kyto said:


> Triangle.


That's a shape, not an orientation. You're looking for "triangular".


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 29, 2010)

Kyto said:


> Triangle.


Truncated icosadodecahedron.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Truncated icosadodecahedron.


 
My brain just shorted out...


----------



## Draconic (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a regular old heterosexual here. And that's the way it will stay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Draconic said:


> Just a regular old heterosexual here. And that's the way it will stay.



Take note of this so that you can look back in a year from now. You never know what might happen.

Oh shit, now CannonFodder is going to rampage at me for saying that.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Draconic said:


> Just a regular old heterosexual here. And that's the way it will stay.


 


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Take note of this so that you can look back in a year from now. You never know what might happen.


 
I also would say this. True nothing may change, but the fandom has ways of doing this slowely over time.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Truncated icosadodecahedron.


That's a pretty cool shape. 
I have one that's cooler, but I can't remember the name of it right now...


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Truncated icosadodecahedron.



that word reminds me of Tursiops Truncatus

so I love you for reminding me of it ~<3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> That's a pretty cool shape.
> I have one that's cooler, but I can't remember the name of it right now...


I had to fucking make the thing out of paper in my first Algebra class. Guess who failed that year? >:/


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Mar 31, 2010)

Hetero!

..SEXUAL!

Anyways...yeah that's basically the gist of things.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Hetero!
> 
> ..SEXUAL!
> 
> Anyways...yeah that's basically the gist of things.


Your user title basically summed up what I thought when I saw this post.


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Your user title basically summed up what I thought when I saw this post.



you making out with 3 guys pretty much sums up what I thought about your sexuality. :'D


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

Milo said:


> you making out with 3 guys pretty much sums up what I thought about your sexuality. :'D


Wanna be next, Flipper?~ :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Hetero!
> 
> ..SEXUAL!
> 
> Anyways...yeah that's basically the gist of things.


 
...

Fuck.  I think the world is coming to an end.  QUICK.  EVERYONE DUCK AND COVER.


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Wanna be next, Flipper?~ :V



sry, tursiops only :I


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Fuck.  I think the world is coming to an end.  QUICK.  EVERYONE DUCK AND COVER.


Straight fox furries. Where is your god now?


----------



## Milo (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Straight fox furries.



now that you put it THAT way... it DOES seem a bit illogical 0_o


----------



## NightHawkX (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm Bisexual


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> Hetero!
> 
> ..SEXUAL!
> 
> Anyways...yeah that's basically the gist of things.



2 months later: "Hey guys..... I'm Gay..." 

This is true for most people who join the fandom.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> 2 months later: "Hey guys..... I'm Gay..."
> 
> This is true for most people who join the fandom.


Like you? :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> 2 months later: "Hey guys..... I'm Gay..."
> 
> This is true for most people who join the fandom.



^Wishful and inaccurate thinking. It goes both ways.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Like you? :V



It took me way more than 2 months fruity. 

Although that was because I was repressing a LOT of Gay thoughts 0_0


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> It took me way more than 2 months fruity.
> 
> Although that was because I was repressing a LOT of Gay thoughts 0_0


Yeah, you're right.

Stubborn bastard.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah, you're right.
> 
> Stubborn bastard.



Yeah, very. 

I was repressing stuff long before I joined, too, I remember during my first month or two of puberty I caught myself checking out other guys, from there I tried hard to repress everything else, until I came across you guys.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, very.
> 
> I was repressing stuff long before I joined, too, I remember during my first month or two of puberty I caught myself checking out other guys, from there I tried hard to repress everything else, until I came across you guys.


I was the same up until after my 16th birthday.
There was just some day when all of the repression flowed out and I went from the backstabbing, shit-talking fucker I once was and became the fruity little ass-slave I am today~


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I was the same up until after my 16th birthday.
> There was just some day when all of the repression flowed out and I went from the backstabbing, shit-talking fucker I once was and became the fruity little ass-slave I am today~



I would be very curious to know what it was that triggered this "shift" to homo/bi-sexuality. "Triggers" appear to be more common than one may think; I've noticed that it seems to happen to a lot of people.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I would be very curious to know what it was that triggered this "shift" to homo/bi-sexuality. "Triggers" appear to be more common than one may think; I've noticed that it seems to happen to a lot of people.



What do you mean by "triggers" or "shifts"? 

If your asking about what turns someone bi or gay, none of these are necessarily proven yet, but there are four theories. 

1. Genetics 

2. Evolutionary/Survival trait (As in, if the world begins overpopulating, more people become homo/bisexual, mother nature's natural way of population control I'd say.) 

3. How they were raised 

4. Birth Order (Ex; younger brothers have a higher chance of becoming Gay, because of the female hormones or something like that released from the mother because of the older brother's birth.)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

No no, I just mean "trigger" as some event that brings about the realization that one is gay or bi. Most people just seem to progressively realize it as they go through adolescence, but for some people (like me) the realization is a bit more sudden and happens, say, when you realize you have a crush on your friend, or find that you enjoy gay furry porn.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No no, I just mean "trigger" as some event that brings about the realization that one is gay or bi. Most people just seem to progressively realize it as they go through adolescence, but for some people (like me) the realization is a bit more sudden and happens, say, when you realize you have a crush on your friend, or find that you enjoy gay furry porn.



I'm interested in this too. Also what was the first emotion you had upon realization?


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No no, I just mean "trigger" as some event that brings about the realization that one is gay or bi. Most people just seem to progressively realize it as they go through adolescence, but for some people (like me) the realization is a bit more sudden and happens, say, when you realize you have a crush on your friend, or find that you enjoy gay furry porn.



Well "triggers" usually happen if you've kept these feelings locked deep inside, or repressed them subconsciously for a long time.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm interested in this too. Also what was the first emotion you had upon realization?



I thought back a little bit and realized that I had always had those tendencies, through things that I said or did, etc.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well "triggers" usually happen if you've kept these feelings locked deep inside, or repressed them subconsciously for a long time.



He meant for you personally.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I thought back a little bit and realized that I had always had those tendencies, through things that I said or did, etc.



And I meant something besides realization. Once it registered that you were gay, were you scared? Ashamed? Hurt?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> And I meant something besides realization. Once it registered that you were gay, were you scared? Ashamed? Hurt?



Elated. I feel like I know who I am now, and I feel no pressure to conform to any standards I may have previously struggled with anymore. I'm fucking elated.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Elated. I feel like I know who I am now, and I feel no pressure to conform to any standards I may have previously struggled with anymore. I'm fucking elated.



Lucky you. Rage for me. Pure, unadulterated rage.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> He meant for you personally.
> 
> 
> 
> And I meant something besides realization. Once it registered that you were gay, were you scared? Ashamed? Hurt?



Oh, well I didn't necessarily have a "trigger", I kept repressing thoughts consciously until one night I had this dream (Not really appropriate.) And from there I was pretty sure I was Gay. 

And yes, I was quite frightened when I was 100 percent sure I was Gay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lucky you. Rage for me. Pure, unadulterated rage.



Aww, why?

Perhaps my being _bi_ rather than gay made me react differently than you guys, but that's just a theory.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Aww, why?
> 
> Perhaps my being _bi_ rather than gay made me react differently than you guys, but that's just a theory.



I'm bi too. Didn't help.

I felt like I was confirming every stereotype in existence. I wasn't strong, fast, or aggressive. I was verbose and dogmatic about rules. Different. Once I realized my orientation was different too I felt like not only was my life fucked over but I had just become one more bad image for the LGBT community as a whole.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Aww, why?
> 
> Perhaps my being _bi_ rather than gay made me react differently than you guys, but that's just a theory.



Actually, I started out Bi, then quickly turned Gay. 

But yeah, I was still frightened nonetheless, basically because I was Christian, and you know what most Christians say about Gay people >.< 

But then I found that I was not the only Gay Christian out there, and that there were groups out there and all that, and it made me feel a lot better, and it helped me ignore what the ignorant people said.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Actually, I started out Bi, then quickly turned Gay.
> 
> But yeah, I was still frightened nonetheless, basically because I was Christian, and you know what most Christians say about Gay people >.<
> 
> But then I found that I was not the only Gay Christian out there, and that there were groups out there and all that, and it made me feel a lot better, and it helped me ignore what the ignorant people said.



Which denomination?


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Which denomination?



Catholic.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Catholic.



Then you had a problem.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Then you had a problem.



Yeah. Although sometimes I'm not really sure if I'm Catholic, so I just say that I'm Christian. But I do go to Catholic churches.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Aw, sorry to hear that, you guys. Sounds like you were struggling with the idea of being accepted by other people. I realized more recently, and after I moved out for college. Also, I kind of have a "fuck it all" attitude when it comes to caring about other people, so the only person I felt needed my acceptance was myself, and that's still all that matters to me.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that, you guys. Sounds like you were struggling with the idea of being accepted by other people. I realized more recently, and after I moved out for college. Also, I kind of have a "fuck it all" attitude when it comes to caring about other people, so the only person I felt needed my acceptance was myself, and that's still all that matters to me.



It was hard to do that when you were a bad example of the very community that you were trying to support before you realized.


But that is a good attitude. I developed it in my later years and I am much the wiser for it.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that, you guys. Sounds like you were struggling with the idea of being accepted by other people. I realized more recently, and after I moved out for college. Also, I kind of have a "fuck it all" attitude when it comes to caring about other people, so the only person I felt needed my acceptance was myself, and that's still all that matters to me.



Yeah, I was quite a bit, and I still am. Because recently I was having a debate with a friend of mine on Gays, he told me that he literally has a fear of Gay people, and he told me that if I was Gay, he would punch me in the face, I felt very threatened and hurt when he said that, because he is a really close friend of mine.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> It was hard to do that when you were a bad example of the very community that you were trying to support before you realized.



Why did you consider yourself to be a "bad example"? Those things you mentioned have nothing to do with you being interested in guys. I don't even see why they would be treated as negative qualities anyway.

Don't be so hard on yourself. :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why did you consider yourself to be a "bad example"? Those things you mentioned have nothing to do with you being interested in guys. I don't even see why they would be treated as negative qualities anyway.
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself. :3



It's complicated. I wasn't exactly feminine or stereotypically gay but it involves
a secret I don't make clear on the forum. PM if you want to know.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, I was quite a bit, and I still am. Because  recently I was having a debate with a friend of mine on Gays, he told  me that he literally has a fear of Gay people, and he told me that if I  was Gay, he would punch me in the face, I felt very threatened and hurt  when he said that, because he is a really close friend of mine.



Personally, I'd never speak to someone again if they said that to me,  but that's just me and my fuck it all attitude philosophy.



Browder said:


> It's complicated. I wasn't exactly feminine or stereotypically gay but it involves
> a secret I don't make clear on the forum. PM if you want to know.



Okay. By the way I've always considered myself a feminine guy, even before I knew. :3


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Personally, I'd never speak to someone again if they said that to me,  but that's just me and my fuck it all attitude philosophy.



I haven't bothered speaking to him for about a day or two. 

But I don't take it too personally, he doesn't know that I'm Gay, I don't think he intended to offend or threaten me. 

And plus, in a way, I understand his feelings, so far he has had a pretty bad experience with Gay guys, because recently there is this one Gay guy that is currently stalking him on the internet. So he probably thinks that if that one Gay guy acts like that, all Gay guys act that way, which is understandable.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I haven't bothered speaking to him for about a day or two.
> 
> But I don't take it too personally, he doesn't know that I'm Gay, I don't think he intended to offend or threaten me.
> 
> And plus, in a way, I understand his feelings, so far he has had a pretty bad experience with Gay guys, because recently there is this one Gay guy that is currently stalking him on the internet. So he probably thinks that if that one Gay guy acts like that, all Gay guys act that way, which is understandable.



Tell him. This is what coming out is for. Once he realizes that someone close to him his gay, he'll start to change his mind.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Tell him. This is what coming out is for. Once he realizes that someone close to him his gay, he'll start to change his mind.



I was gonna, but I kinda hesitated for a moment, which I regret, because it was the perfect moment to come out.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

*starts fights and arguments and stories*

But anyways, yeah I know I'm a rarity...if not an oddity...and you can put your life on the fact I will never be gay. I have absolutely NOTHING against bi/homosexual people though...I'd have a pretty tough time making friends around these parts if I did... >_>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

You're obviously not that rare since hetero is leading in the poll. Although I'm a bit perplexed at how it is leading myself.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that, you guys. Sounds like you were struggling with the idea of being accepted by other people. I realized more recently, and after I moved out for college. Also, I kind of have a "fuck it all" attitude when it comes to caring about other people, so the only person I felt needed my acceptance was myself, and that's still all that matters to me.



I kind of got to feeling this was too. No matter what i like(even minor things) most of my family seems to be against it. Then they wonder why i never see or talk to them to much anymore.

Most my friends dont really care for or hate ppl who are gay as well.
So almost no one knows im BI, Which is fine by me.




Darkwing said:


> Yeah, I was quite a bit, and I still am. Because recently I was having a debate with a friend of mine on Gays, he told me that he literally has a fear of Gay people, and he told me that if I was Gay, he would punch me in the face, I felt very threatened and hurt when he said that, because he is a really close friend of mine.



I had one friend tell me that if he found out he had a friend that was gay he kill himself. He even afrade to watch movies or shows that have ppl who are gay or play as one.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're obviously not that rare since hetero is leading in the poll. Although I'm a bit perplexed at how it is leading myself.



Well I was referencing the hetero+fox thing a few peeps were bringing up.  I'm surprised heterosexual is winning in the polls as well...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 1, 2010)

It is a little bit surprising.

Well if you combine the Homosexual and Bisexual polls it wins over the hetero.

Tho for the Bi part how much are the scales leaning more twoard for those ppl. They more twoard the Hetero or gay side?


----------



## jaspertjie (Apr 1, 2010)

Yepp, and I am bi. Oh and Dracosexual.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 1, 2010)

jaspertjie said:


> Yepp, and I am bi. Oh and Dracosexual.



Dracosexual?  now i like that term:grin:


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 1, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> *I had one friend tell me that if he found out he had a friend that was gay he kill himself.* He even afrade to watch movies or shows that have ppl who are gay or play as one.



That's scary


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I think the forums made me bi :/
...and hostile towards men...


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

heterosexual ... and proud of it o:


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a proud heterosexual. Always have been, always will be. At the same time, however, I have occasionally wondered what it would be like to be homo- or bisexual.


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> I'm a proud heterosexual. Always have been, always will be. At the same time, however, I have occasionally wondered what it would be like to be homo- or bisexual.



It's pretty much the same, except with different people.
Oh, and some people irrationally hate you but eh


----------



## erzulie (Apr 1, 2010)

Guys are just so great, imo :'U I could never date a girl because I would not be able to connect with them at all.
I mean, they turn me on but not even a fraction of the way guys do.
Srsly. 

...but I love my Heterosexual Life Partner <3


----------



## Rsyk (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> heterosexual ... and proud of it o:





Slingblade_47 said:


> I'm a proud heterosexual. Always have been, always will be. At the same time, however, I have occasionally wondered what it would be like to be homo- or bisexual.


Well, if you really want to know what it's like without actually being it, try making your heterosexuality the absolute focus of your life. :V

Still bi, by the way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 1, 2010)

difference between bi and pansexual?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think the forums made me bi :/
> ...and hostile towards men...



hostile in an angry sex kinda way? b/c that would be hot!


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Well, if you really want to know what it's like without actually being it, try making your heterosexuality the absolute focus of your life. :V
> 
> Still bi, by the way.


 

you have to say : "and im Proud of it ... modeh fuckah" :3

gay , heterosexual ... is the same thing

i dont like the boys ... i have some experience about that ... <-<

i prefer the girl 

cuz ... i love the girls :3


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> difference between bi and pansexual?


 Pansexual doesn't matter about gender, hermaphrodies transexuals, anyone. Bi-sexual is males or females.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think the forums made me bi :/
> ...and hostile towards men...


 I support this result.  :]


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I support this result.  :]


._.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Straight and always. I refuse to let a forum change my opinion.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I support this result. :]


 
*still clicking at the report button*



daaaaaaaaaaaaamn ! >o<


----------



## Leon (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I support this result. :]


 
I actually found this creepy. XD


----------



## Stawks (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Straight and always. I refuse to let a forum change my opinion.



Hey there sailor

I like your green body armour


----------



## Vienna (Apr 2, 2010)

I R Pansexual. Yum.
But I suppose society sees me as straight because my partner is male.


----------



## Prurient (Apr 2, 2010)

I've slowly drifted to bi ._. before I was in on the "online furry community"

I had furry friends irl before online /:


----------



## Kaien (Apr 2, 2010)

gay, but that doesn't mean I still check out some girls every now and then, haha!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> That's scary


 
I asked him why all the hatred he couldn't give me a answer and changes the subject quickly. I'm thinking he must of had some bad experience or something.



Prurient said:


> I've slowly drifted to bi ._. before I was in on the "online furry community"
> 
> I had furry friends irl before online /:


 
Online of off, i guess the furry fandom has the power to convert some ppl


----------



## Taekel (Apr 2, 2010)

Bisexual, with a hint of asexual. Hardy harr harr. ;D


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 2, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I asked him why all the hatred he couldn't give me a answer and changes the subject quickly. I'm thinking he must of had some bad experience or something.



My friend did the same. 

He did have a bad experience, he told me about it, apparently some Gay dude is stalking him online and he is seriously creeped out about it.

The creepy Gay guys make us all look bad


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> My friend did the same.
> 
> He did have a bad experience, he told me about it, apparently some Gay dude is stalking him online and he is seriously creeped out about it.
> 
> The creepy Gay guys make us all look bad


 
I know what it like, i had someone stalk me before. but my friend is even afrade (or something) to say the word gay.

Guess that could be really  bad when your not into guys. Didnt affect me any but was anoying, and they dont take no for a answer for stop bothering you sometimes.


----------



## BldyMalice (Apr 3, 2010)

Somewhere between that range of Straight and Bisexual, in which I seek relationships in men and sex and fun timez in womens.


----------



## coba (Apr 4, 2010)

ima bisexual the thing about it being bisexual that i like and others do to is theres more to pick from than just being straight or gay but i like both so ya

something that i got a kick out of is that my gay friend would date a girl as long as she kept her clothes on but what are the odds ;3 jk


----------



## Rsyk (Apr 6, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> My friend did the same.
> 
> He did have a bad experience, he told me about it, apparently some Gay dude is stalking him online and he is seriously creeped out about it.
> 
> The creepy Gay guys make us all look bad


Creepy anything makes the rest of the community look bad. -_-


----------



## Viva (Apr 6, 2010)

What ISN'T my sexual orientation?


----------



## Koray (Apr 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> What ISN'T my sexual orientation?



asexual


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im not 100% decided, leaning towards BI...


----------



## Viva (Apr 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> asexual


 
There have been some days where I'm like, "No.  Sex? Just...no.."

But that's probably after massive amounts of fapping during times when I have shit to deal with


----------



## NevFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Bisexual.
75% lesbian.
Somehow dating a guy currently, but he's just awesome like that.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still dickinthebutt-sexual.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm still dickinthebutt-sexual.


 
That was worth about half a giggle... work harder...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm still dickinthebutt-sexual.



Every time you post, someone in San Francisco dies of AIDS.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I laughed at it, Ahkmill.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Every time you post, someone in San Francisco dies of AIDS.


Cmon Ricky, cmon Ricky, cmon Ricky.


----------



## Leon (Apr 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cmon Ricky, cmon Ricky, cmon Ricky.


 
I lold. :V


----------



## Viva (Apr 7, 2010)

leon said:


> I lold. :V


 
lol


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cmon Ricky, cmon Ricky, cmon Ricky.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who was thinking it :3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who was thinking it :3


I wonder if there was anybody _not_ thinking it.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 8, 2010)

Can one be pie sexual in that case I am coconut cream passionet. maybe a choclate cream when I am haveing a captin kirk jungle moment. (older furrs will get that) but for me sex has to come with love and while I will admit there are dead posums with more libido then me when I do feel desire its always been for a female rabbit (well a cat one time and this lizerd in Ohaxca but tequila will do that) so I guess I am straight with a heavy dose of not much intrested any more. Would like a companion not neccisarily a mate I need to mate with lol. Course I am a guy so we shall see what ahem comes up lol.
Alec.


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't a goddamn clue what I am.

Feel gay, feel like I should be straight, could be straight, would love being gay, but family wouldn't, don't look gay, <3 teh gay pr0ns, etc etc.

I'll just wait 'til college and see what happens.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 9, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> I haven't a goddamn clue what I am.
> 
> Feel gay, feel like I should be straight, could be straight, would love being gay, but family wouldn't, don't look gay, <3 teh gay pr0ns, etc etc.
> 
> I'll just wait 'til college and see what happens.



Just take the easy way out and consider your self Bi. Unless your just playing straight for your family.


----------



## )X( (Apr 9, 2010)

As far as I can tell, I'm just horny.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 9, 2010)

33.9% straight -.-


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Meadow said:


> 33.9% straight -.-



Don't tell CannonFodder, he honestly believes over half the fandom is straight.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 9, 2010)

33.77% now
OMG ITS GOING DOWN :shock::cry:


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't tell CannonFodder, he honestly believes over half the fandom is straight.



Uh, it is.  :V

FagAffinity isn't the only place for fuzzies, you know.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Uh, it is.  :V
> 
> FagAffinity isn't the only place for fuzzies, you know.



Yeah, there's always FURSPACE~


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 10, 2010)

Meadow said:


> 33.77% now
> OMG ITS GOING DOWN :shock::cry:


 
The fandom and this forum is good at doing that:grin:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 10, 2010)

33.70% now, we might reach 20% by 2012, it's the end of the world! *runs around*


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know what I am anymore....

Doesn't really matter though...


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 10, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Just take the easy way out and consider your self Bi. Unless your just playing straight for your family.



I think it might be depending on if i want to have a child when i'm older? Idk.



)X( said:


> As far as I can tell, I'm just horny.



Or maybe just this.


----------



## were99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lets 'up this topic ^^
I'm gay and I'm very proud of it =D


----------



## lovesusagi (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm plushiesexual , i only make love to plushies


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

lovesusagi said:


> I'm plushiesexual , i only make love to plushies



Cool first post 8)


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Straight, bending slightly to the left


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

You'll never know.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

lovesusagi said:


> I'm plushiesexual , i only make love to plushies


Great first post. :3

I'm TRYSEXUAL. I'll try anything.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 12, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> You'll never know.



Haven't you posted in here before that you're gay?


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 12, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Straight, bending slightly to the left


Uh..? They make pills for that... Wait what?!?


Taren Fox said:


> Great first post. :3
> 
> I'm TRYSEXUAL. I'll try anything.


lol


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/d/df/The_fbi_is_watching_you_1.jpg


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess homosexual, but the thing is I'm not attracted to guys or girls, only furries


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 12, 2010)

Straight but dont actually care lol. I wonder why we as furrs focus so darn much time on this issue we ALL know that most furrs are gay or bi. And most of you GAY BI or straight are to young to be screwing around anyway. No mater what your flavor save it to you love some one. I have no issue with mate choice but sex without love is harmfull to both parties. When in love however yiff till your furr falls off. A nasty trend I see with my younger gay friends is there tendency to just yiff anything that will say yes or stand still. I hate to see them hurt when it blows up in there face and they just end up used.
Alec


----------



## Chmat (Apr 12, 2010)

Im hetro, and i agree Alec.

Also, are there any puns atended when people say "fuck you" to another in this thread?  Im to lazy to check all 57 pages, but the first and second page had their insults (or puns? :lol


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I guess homosexual, but I'm crazy and obsessed with fictional characters.


Cool.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know what the fuck I am =D I just like passionate emotional sex.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm 100% hetero.  (OMG LOLWUT A STRAIGHT FURRY???)

Somehow the idea of inserting anything into an organ designed to expel solid organic waste with an insanely high coliform bacteria count doesn't appeal to me.
The general concept of loving another man doesn't appeal to me.

However, this doesn't mean that I'm not tolerant of you guys.  I'm perfectly fine socializing and becoming a part of a community which is mostly bisexual or gay.  Actually, I even like you guys more than most straight people, because the fact is that you all try to keep an open mind.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *I'm 100% hetero.  (OMG LOLWUT A STRAIGHT FURRY???)
> *
> Somehow the idea of inserting anything into an organ designed to expel solid organic waste with an insanely high coliform bacteria count doesn't appeal to me.
> The general concept of loving another man doesn't appeal to me.
> ...



So many people say that lately, it's lost all meaning...

It's like saying pan over and over again... pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan... what the fuck is a pan???


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> So many people say that lately, it's lost all meaning...
> 
> It's like saying pan over and over again... pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan pan... what the fuck is a pan???


Pansexuals fuck bread. Case closed. Good work, Watson.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Pansexuals fuck bread. Case closed. Good work, Watson.


Someone told me that Pansexuals are whores. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 12, 2010)

Its the furry fandom, we're already in understanding that everyone here is a whore.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Someone told me that Pansexuals are whores. I don't know if it's true or not.



But wouldn't that make yo-

Never mind...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Its the furry fandom, we're already in understanding that everyone here is a whore.


Most people anyway. There are some who can't get any.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Pansexuals fuck bread. Case closed. Good work, Watson.



 Only weaboo pans do that, most of them fuck cast iron skillets... :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Only weaboo pans do that, most of them fuck cast iron skillets... :V


What the hell does fucking bread have to do with inserting Japanese into any sentence?


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Someone told me that Pansexuals are whores. I don't know if it's true or not.



No, they aren't, it's just stereotypes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> What the hell does fucking bread have to do with inserting Japanese into any sentence?



English>Japan
Bread > Pan


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> English>Japan
> Bread > Pan


Pan is also Spanish for bread.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Pan is also Spanish for bread.



Sorry Ex-Weaboo... :|

Learn somethin' new every day...


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> So many people say that lately, it's lost all meaning...



That was a joke...
I'm well aware that straights make up a higher percentage of the fandom than either bisexuals or gays.  I was just making fun of the fact that everybody makes a big deal out of it if they're straight; as if hetero furries were only a small, shunned group within the fandom.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 13, 2010)

KittenAdmin said:


> I don't know what the fuck I am =D I just like passionate emotional sex.



Holy shit, you're alive.


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2010)

KittenAdmin said:


> I don't know what the fuck I am =D I just like passionate emotional sex.



guh, you're on? 0_o if you can hear me, my e-mail isn't actually in service anymore. lol it's complicated, I don't use hotmail anymore :V

anyway, I'm gayer than I was 2 days ago... I saw a girl insert a pole into her vagina, and I was like "...ew... it reminds me of sounding"


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm Homolicious.

But I won't hold back with groping my female friends.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 13, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Someone told me that Pansexuals are whores. I don't know if it's true or not.



That was probably me.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Bisexual, but turning gayer and gayer for every day, I dunno why.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 13, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Bisexual, but turning gayer and gayer for every day, I dunno why.


 
Blame the fandom. It seems to have a reputation of doing this to many.
Even for me, tho not more daily tho.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Blame the fandom. It seems to have a reputation of doing this to many.
> Even for me, tho not more daily tho.



Well, atleast I'm not the only one.
But it's sort of been going on for the last 8 years, I found the fandom about 2 years ago, so I can't blame it


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2010)

KittenAdmin said:


> I don't know what the fuck I am =D I just like passionate emotional sex.



:3c



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Only weaboo pans do that, most of them fuck cast iron skillets... :V



languages exist besides English and Wapanese, you know. :V

In any case I am glad to see that my joke is still holding up and being retold into the newer generations of newfags.



Milo said:


> I saw a girl insert a pole into her vagina, and I was like "...ew... it reminds me of sounding"



A woman inserting a phallus into an orifice that is meant to have phalluses inserted into it (her VAGINA) reminds you of a man inserting an object into his urethra, an orifice into which objects are generally _not_ meant to be inserted into

that's retarded

and also you're a heterophobe


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I'm 100% hetero.  (OMG LOLWUT A STRAIGHT FURRY???)


I'm sick of that joke. Especially when statistically there are more straights then there are anything else.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> A woman inserting a phallus into an orifice that is meant to have phalluses inserted into it (her VAGINA) reminds you of a man inserting an object into his urethra, an orifice into which objects are generally _not_ meant to be inserted into
> 
> that's retarded
> 
> and also you're a heterophobe



it's always a pleasure to hear the things that come out of your mouth

also, believe I am or not, get over it.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm sick of that joke. Especially when statistically there are more straights then there are anything else.





JamesB said:


> That was a joke...
> I'm well aware that straights make up a higher percentage of the fandom than either bisexuals or gays.  I was just making fun of the fact that everybody makes a big deal out of it if they're straight; as if hetero furries were only a small, shunned group within the fandom.



I've already clarified it.

I'm surprised nobody got my thinly-veiled joke within a "joke".


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm straight.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 14, 2010)

Shiralith said:


> I'm straight.


 
Be warned many who start straight do turn. Tho very few stay on there orignal path.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, like me.
I _was _straight.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 14, 2010)

I am and always was bi (herms included). Any fur is yiffy to me, as long as they're a cute hot anthro <3


----------



## Kanin (Apr 14, 2010)

Mircea said:


> I am and always was bi (herms included). Any fur is yiffy to me, as long as they're a cute hot anthro <3



Please tell me you're trolling. ;3;


----------



## Mircea (Apr 14, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Please tell me you're trolling. ;3;


Not really o.o Don't see why that should appear as trolling (I obviously meant furries in art... nothing wrong with that for a fur  ).


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 14, 2010)

Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian.

I'm not a lesbian.

Okay, maybe a little.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian.
> 
> I'm not a lesbian.
> 
> Okay, maybe a little.



-takes notes-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -takes notes-



Take notes on this. *moons* >:V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Take notes on this. *moons* >:V



Yeah, that's pretty lesbian right there.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, that's pretty lesbian right there.



Only kind of.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Take notes on this. *moons* >:V



:shock:


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

Random update because I'm bored.
I think I'm 174% gay now.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Why does everyone think I'm a lesbian.
> 
> I'm not a lesbian.
> 
> Okay, maybe a little.



I still don't get why guys think lesbians are hot and chicks think gays are hot.

I'm straight and I think lesbians are hot; I cannot even explain the phenomenon myself.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Take notes on this. *moons* >:V


Takes notes with camera *click* 


Ahkmill said:


> Random update because I'm bored.
> I think I'm 174% gay now.


You're more than one person???


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I still don't get why guys think lesbians are hot and chicks think gays are hot.
> 
> I'm straight and I think lesbians are hot; I cannot even explain the phenomenon myself.


It's your love of vagina. 
To you, two vaginas together are better than one.
Same goes for straight girls and gays.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're more than one person???


I'm gay enough for myself and a man who is bisexual, but mostly gay.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm gay enough for myself and a man who is bisexual, but mostly gay.



Uh, huh, *takes notes* fascinating...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm gay enough for myself and a man who is bisexual, but mostly gay.



So, in other words, pretty fucking gay?

I think I can account for that additional 74% gay. It seems to be where I'm heading. I think of both genders in a sexual way to some significant extent, but I don't see myself as being in another romantic relationship with a female for a while.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, in other words, pretty fucking gay?


Yup, pretty much. Tits scare the shit out of me most of the time.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Yup, pretty much. Tits scare the shit out of me most of the time.



You're heterophobic. :3 The best way to overcome a fear is to face it head on. Googling 'tits' should work. :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're heterophobic. :3 The best way to overcome a fear is to face it head on. Googling 'tits' should work. :3


O.O
THEY'RE LIKE GIANT EYES STARING AT MEEEEE! D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're heterophobic. :3 The best way to overcome a fear is to face it head on. Googling 'tits' should work. :3


Dude, not cool. He has to start slow...


Ahkmill said:


> O.O
> THEY'RE LIKE GIANT EYES STARING AT MEEEEE! D:


It's okay, they can't get you...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Dude, not cool. He has to start slow...
> 
> It's okay, they can't get you...


*Grabs and shakes*
You have no idea of the nightmares I have been doomed to have tonight! ;~;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> *Grabs and shakes*
> You have no idea of the nightmares I have been doomed to have tonight! ;~;



Shhh, shh, it's okay. Go get some rest and tomorrow we'll start with some smaller almost man-like chests...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Shhh, shh, it's okay. Go get some rest and tomorrow we'll start with some smaller almost man-like chests...


Can't we just go out for appletinis instead?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Can't we just go out for appletinis instead?



Yeah, we can go to a titty bar... :V

Appletinis look like liquefied Jolly Ranchers.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

I like to have sex with humans, not animals. What would that make me? :B


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I like to have sex with humans, not animals. What would that make me? :B



A hyooman?


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 14, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Be warned many who start straight do turn. Tho very few stay on there orignal path.



I didn't change from the Concession effect, I doubt I'll change from here. But I do try to keep an open mind.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

inb4aminorityonFAF


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> It's your love of vagina.
> To you, two vaginas together are better than one.
> Same goes for straight girls and gays.



Except that girls don't like penises so that definitely isn't right

girls like gays because they share the same interests but they aren't other girls

because we all know that girls hate other girls

even more than they hate penis


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> inb4aminorityonFAF



Too late for that.



Dyluck said:


> Except that girls don't like penises so that definitely isn't right
> 
> girls like gays because they share the same interests but they aren't other girls
> 
> ...



^Correct. Incidentally this is why Leonardo DiCaprio is so popular.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Yeah, like me.
> I _was _straight.


 
I wasent actualy straight to start with. The fandom actualy just made me realise i was actualy Bi. Always had the feelings just didnt want to admit to them.
Although i have moved up the bar slowely.
Like if 0% was completly straight 50% even mix 100% complete gay. I probaly did start at 45-50% now im like at 70%


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I wasent actualy straight to start with. The fandom actualy just made me realise i was actualy Bi. Always had the feelings just didnt want to admit to them.
> Although i have moved up the bar slowely.
> Like if 0% was completly straight 50% even mix 100% complete gay. I probaly did start at 45-50% now im like at 70%



Right now, I'd say I'm about 75-80% gay..
I love the way a womans booty looks with clothes on.
But then I think about the vagina, and that really creeps me out..
Vaginas are not hot.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Vaginas are not hot.



How does a hole full of poop sound?


----------



## Hir (Apr 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> How does a hole full of poop sound?


Probably sounds no different when you consider the alternative being a hole of menstrual blood and piss (to an extent).

But then, if you always think of things like that, you'd be pretty much void of doing _anything._


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Probably sounds no different when you consider the alternative being a hole of menstrual blood and piss.
> 
> But then, if you always think of things like that, you'd be pretty much void of doing _anything._



Urine does not come out of the vagina.

Menses only comes out of the vagina a couple of days a month.  Just don't have sex then.

Unless you're into that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Can't we all get over the myth that the vag is somehow this pristine, sterile environment and that anal sex is the unholiest and most unnatural of all things imaginable?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't we all get over the myth that the vag is somehow this pristine, sterile environment and that anal sex is the unholiest and most unnatural of all things imaginable?


This. They're frightening. >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> This. They're frightening. >.>



How is pink frightening?


----------



## Leon (Apr 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Urine does not come out of the vagina.
> 
> Menses only comes out of the vagina a couple of days a month. Just don't have sex then.
> 
> Unless you're into that.


 I have a friend who did that. >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

leon said:


> I have a friend who did that. >.>



Gross...


----------



## CFox (Apr 15, 2010)

leon said:


> I have a friend who did that. >.>



WHAT! NO! Damn man...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> How is pink frightening?


Vags are ugly as sin, and as a former lesbian I can attest to this. 


....I still don't know why I like girls. I mean, I don't like boobs and I don't like vag....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Vags are ugly as sin, and as a former lesbian I can attest to this.
> 
> 
> ....I still don't know why I like girls. I mean, I don't like boobs and I don't like vag....



Maybe it's the curves?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Maybe it's the curves?


*shrug* No idea...

But I still like girls more than guys.


----------



## CFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Maybe it's the curves?



It could be the faces or the personality.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> How is pink frightening?


It's just...... no! I don't want to think about it, ew!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 15, 2010)

The vag monster's gonna get you.


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> It's just...... no! I don't want to think about it, ew!



You know that butts are pink-ish too
I'd give you evidence but it's goatse :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> How is pink frightening?


Pink or stink, your choice. :3


----------



## Takun (Apr 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> You know that butts are pink-ish too
> I'd give you evidence but it's goatse :V



No they aren't, these are furries we are talking about.  You can't just assume they clean it!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Takun said:


> No they aren't, these are furries we are talking about.  You can't just assume they clean it!


Wow, that's amazingly disgusting!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

leon said:


> I have a friend who did that. >.>



did he get his red wings? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> It's just...... no! I don't want to think about it, ew!



You are heterophobic like Amkhill. The best way to face your fear is still by facing it head on. Google "pussy," that should help you out. :3


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> did he get his red wings? :3


I'd say something else got red. >.>


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> It's just...... no! I don't want to think about it, ew!


^
This.

Also, Yay! I'm not alone with my fear of vags!



Fuzzy Alien said:


> You are heterophobic like Amkhill. The best  way to face your fear is still by facing it head on. Google "pussy,"  that should help you out. :3



Yeah, that'll help..


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

I sleep with who I want.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I sleep with who I want.



In some societies that's called rape.  I'm kiddin', man.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 16, 2010)

It surprising how much stuff is actualy in either hole, of course natural feels best, but use protection if your worried.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> It surprising how much stuff is actualy in either hole, of course natural feels best, but use protection if _*your*_ worried.


 :3


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 16, 2010)

leon said:


> :3



I know right, didn't he see the rant? :3
Nah, common mistake, Nazi much?


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I know right, didn't he see the rant? :3
> Nah, common mistake, Nazi much?


Nah, I do it with a smile, becuase I do it too. :3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> It surprising how much stuff is actualy in either hole, of course natural feels best, but use protection if your worried.


Yes, people, please do.  I know I would.


----------



## KAZ wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

from all those orientations... i know only bisexual ^,~,^


----------



## KAZ wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> I sleep with who I want.


 Yup! Just like me! i dont care... with her or him... they are the same for me. But i prefer furries. They are number 1 for me ^,~,^


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> The vag monster's gonna get you.



Get it AWAY FROM MEH D:


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Conclusion: Alone, most furries are straight.  However, if you combine all the rest, then most furries are LGBT.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> The vag monster's gonna get you.


D':


Fuzzy Alien said:


> You are heterophobic like Amkhill. The best way to face your fear is still by facing it head on. Google "pussy," that should help you out. :3


After being told to google "blue waffle" (youknowwhoyouare) I think I'd rather not.


----------



## CFox (Apr 16, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> D':
> 
> After being told to google "blue waffle" (youknowwhoyouare) I think I'd rather not.



Oh gawd D; should I even look?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't been in this thread forever...
Anyways, as many of you might know, I am pretty faggy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I haven't been in this thread forever...
> Anyways, as many of you might know, I am pretty faggy.



You? Faggy? no way, I don't believe you... :V


----------



## Xavier Foxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Edit: Gay.
Definatly.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You? Faggy? no way, I don't believe you... :V


You better not... I am actually technically bi.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 17, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You better not... I am actually technically bi.



Not pan?


----------



## tiger7577 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bi, leaning towards gay.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

Bi, leaning towards female company.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Ooohh baby I love it when you type dirty.



Murrrr. =^_^=


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

My sexuality is going back to bisexual...again.  What the hell


----------



## Miumaru (Apr 18, 2010)

Homosexual I guess...for now anyways. Though I might be a bit bi, but not enough to do it the "traditional way".


----------



## Tamok123 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am a full blown homo!


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

For me, it doesn't matter if they're a guy or a girl as long as they're the one I like.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> D':
> 
> After being told to google "blue waffle" (youknowwhoyouare) I think I'd rather not.


Google it!
Don't be such a Fa-
Don't be such a ga-
Don't be such a hom-
You know, fuck it, do it for the lulz.
:V



<-------Also still straight, so fuck you fandom :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Google it!
> Don't be such a Fa-
> Don't be such a ga-
> Don't be such a hom-
> ...



lol Googled it.  I've seen worse.

Also still bi.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

I love this thread, but I think a fresh thread could be useful. The predecessors didn't last as long as this one, so maybe it's time? Some of us (like myself) would like to change our answers.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

Kinsey scale sais 2 - all over the scale 

So I guess depends on the moonphase


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 19, 2010)

I would also like to change my answer. Wasent exctaly sure what to put when i first voted.





CrispSkittlez said:


> D':
> 
> After being told to google "blue waffle" (youknowwhoyouare) I think I'd rather not.


 
Things like this make me want to go from bi to more homosexual
Not quite (yet?) tho


----------



## Bambi (Apr 19, 2010)

Bisexual, "I feel like a kid in a candy store."

Like men more than women, but I still like 'em both.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Issashu said:


> Kinsey scale sais 2 - all over the scale
> 
> So I guess depends on the moonphase


Sorry dude, kinsey scale 2 is straight.






Also yes we do need a fresh thread cause by now some people would change their answer.
Especially after 15319 posts.


----------



## Tokalu (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a bit amazed that the dominant orientation is heterosexual.

I am bi, I am almost exactly in the middle, liking both men and women equal; I have an ever so slight preference to women.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 19, 2010)

Straight, but _kind of_ gay for some fictional women like Renamon and Jade (Beyond Good and Evil).

Real women can go clean the kitchen. I:<




Except Diane Kruger and Agent Scully...
Er...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Tokalu said:


> I'm a bit amazed that the dominant orientation is heterosexual.


It's cause of all the newfurs.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry dude, kinsey scale 2 is straight.





It's bi leaning to hetero, not hetero.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's bi leaning to hetero, not hetero.


Oh whoops screw up.


There needs to be a new thread to replace this one though.
Instead of all that crap at the top have the actual kinsey scale.
Rating Description
0 Exclusively heterosexual   
1 Predominantly heterosexual, only incidentally homosexual   
2 Predominantly heterosexual, but more than incidentally homosexual 
  3 Equally heterosexual and homosexual; bisexual. 
  4 Predominantly homosexual, but more than incidentally heterosexual   
5 Predominantly homosexual, only incidentally heterosexual   
6 Exclusively homosexual   
X Asexual, Non-Sexual
And the other stuff that takes to long to list.


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also yes we do need a fresh thread cause by now some people would change their answer.
> Especially after 15319 posts.



This.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh whoops screw up.
> 
> 
> There needs to be a new thread to replace this one though.
> ...



I was totally going to do that, but Kinsey's scale doesn't account for pansexuality. I guess pans would just have to consider themselves bi for the poll? :[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> This.


Why don't they do it with the kinsey scale is what I gotta ask.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> I was totally going to do that, but Kinsey's scale doesn't account for pansexuality. I guess pans would just have to consider themselves bi for the poll? :[


Then just put pansexuality on it then.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why don't they do it with the kinsey scale is what I gotta ask.
> 
> Then just put pansexuality on it then.



But... pansexuals can still be predominantly hetero or homosexual. Kinsey's scale relies on outdated perceptions of gender dichotomy and doesn't reflect the true nature of the human sexuality continuum! *deep breath*


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

Pansexual.

What can I say?   I like Satyrs.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm straight leaning towards......straight.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm straight leaning towards......straight.


Watch your ass around these parts. >> Some people are mighty strange.


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Watch your ass around these parts. >> Some people are mighty strange.



Hi thar! :grin:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Hi thar! :grin:


Hiya!  Watch out for the buttyiffers.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh whoops screw up.
> 
> 
> There needs to be a new thread to replace this one though.
> ...


 


Fuzzy Alien said:


> But... pansexuals can still be predominantly hetero or homosexual. Kinsey's scale relies on outdated perceptions of gender dichotomy and doesn't reflect the true nature of the human sexuality continuum! *deep breath*


 
Cant think of anything right now, but would love to see a new poll with a better range of options.
 Maybe even be able to vote in more than catagory and explain a lil better in a post.


----------



## Fluory (Apr 20, 2010)

Bisexual.

No one ever believes me though because I have long hair and look adorable. I can never find a girlfriend either because I'm attracted to girls that are basically always straight. I don't dig the lesbian look. It's such a bummer.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 20, 2010)

Doesn't matter as long as it's stone cold dead.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Doesn't matter as long as it's stone cold dead.



I can't figure out if this would be pansexual or asexual. XD


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Hiya!  Watch out for the buttyiffers.



I'll try and keep guard!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

I second the petition for a new thread with a poll based on the Kinsey scale.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I was totally going to do that, but Kinsey's scale doesn't account for pansexuality. I guess pans would just have to consider themselves bi for the poll? :[



That's because pansexuality isn't a real sexual orientation, pansexuals are just trendy bisexuals who care more about personality than appearance. :V



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Kinsey's scale relies on outdated perceptions of gender dichotomy and doesn't reflect the true nature of the human sexuality continuum! *deep breath*



No it's not, it's a scale of sexual orientation based on sexual dichotomy.  How you feel about your given sex is irrelevant to someone else's sexual orientation towards your sex.  The scale is just fine for the 90% of the population that aren't whiney bitches about gender and sex continuums.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw the poll after i posted in here. I need to stop being so late when my brain in bed.
The poll is basic. More options would be nice, tho i prob would still pick a simular choice.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Watch your ass around these parts. >> Some people are mighty strange.



I've noticed.


----------



## nanexis (Apr 22, 2010)

im pansexual and appearance blind. never saw anyone i can honestly say is hot cute or even mildly appealing. my focus is all on their personality.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw something on FA and now I think I might be a lesbian. Dick does not compare.


----------



## Foxers The Raver Fox (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol I might be asexual, but I hav a strong feeling I'm homosexual  :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

The answer to what your sexuality can only be decided through the act of rave.

Rave and you will be enlightened.

Rave on, Foxers. Rave on.


----------



## Aden (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxers The Raver Fox said:


> Lol I might be asexual, but I hav a strong feeling I'm homosexual  :3



Your icon would indicate the latter


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

This forums is slowly turning me towards gay. I need to get out of here...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> This forums is slowly turning me towards gay. I need to get out of here...


Nah, you're just seeing the light.

THE LIGHT.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxers The Raver Fox said:


> Lol I might be asexual, but I hav a strong feeling I'm homosexual  :3



LOL. Welcome back.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxers The Raver Fox said:


> Lol I might be asexual, but I hav a strong feeling I'm homosexual :3


 
You're such a flamer that the sun gives off less heat than you. :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Nah, you're just seeing the light.
> 
> THE LIGHT.



I think I'll follow the Poltergeist rule and stay away from the light.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 22, 2010)

Faris said:


> I think I'll follow the Poltergeist rule and stay away from the light.


Yeah you do that.

Light will find _you_.

RUN AS MUCH AS YOU LIKE
YOU CANNOT TRAVEL FASTER THAN THE SPEED OF LIGHT


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah you do that.
> 
> Light will find _you_.
> 
> ...



oh god


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 22, 2010)

Hetero!


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah you do that.
> 
> Light will find _you_.
> 
> ...



You can, you just need to be made ENTIRELY of tachyons :3

I'm straight, although I'm not sure what kind of effect FAF is going to have on me


----------



## Kanin (Apr 23, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> You can, you just need to be made ENTIRELY of tachyons :3
> 
> I'm straight, *although I'm not sure what kind of effect FAF is going to have on me*



You're gay and you don't want to admit it without blaming the forum. >:V


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> You're gay and you don't want to admit it without blaming the forum. >:V



No, I'm still interested in girls, I just don't trust them since my last girlfriend <_<


----------



## Kanin (Apr 23, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> No, I'm still interested in girls, I just don't trust them since my last girlfriend <_<



Did she have a penis? :V


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Did she have a penis? :V



Thankfully not, but she did have a quick temper and a huuuuge feminist ego :\


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Thankfully not, but she did have a quick temper and a huuuuge feminist ego :\


So she was a lesbian?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Thankfully not, but she did have a quick temper and a huuuuge feminist ego :\


GURL POWAH!


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> So she was a lesbian?



I hope she is now, no guy should have to put up with that kind of cacodemoniacal malice ;P


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 23, 2010)

Doesn't matter, in about 2-3 months you will be gay.
The fandom does that, somehow.


----------



## infinityRabbit (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish i knew.... honestly im confused. Ive only dated guys, but have had a 3 sum before. I think of girls sometimes, wish i could try so id know or something..........maybe im just lonely or confused.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 23, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Doesn't matter, in about 2-3 months you will be gay.
> The fandom does that, somehow.



I've been in the fandom since mid 2001... I am still straight...

I AM IMMUNE TO YOUR FAG POWERS!!!!


----------



## Kanin (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I've been in the fandom since mid 2001... I am still straight...
> 
> I AM IMMUNE TO YOUR FAG POWERS!!!!



That's not what your icon is saying. :V


----------



## Devinair001 (Apr 23, 2010)

im gay


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> That's not what your icon is saying. :V


 *snif sniff* I think something is burning. :\/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> *snif sniff* I think something is burning. :\/



Oh shit, my pizza... 


...It's nothing but a blackened disk. ;~;


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh shit, my pizza...
> 
> 
> ...It's nothing but a blackened disk. ;~;


No silly, that's my heart. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> No silly, that's my heart. :3


Oh... It's crispy. :3


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh... It's crispy. :3


Dun eat it, I was goin to scrape the black stuff off ;~;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Dun eat it, I was goin to scrape the black stuff off ;~;


I only took a bite... >.>


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh... It's crispy. :3



What where!? Oh, wait...


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I only took a bite... >.>


That could be an important part of it though D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> That could be an important part of it though D:


It was only the right atria... >.>


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It was only the right atria... >.>


Oh ok then, but no more! >:'[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh ok then, but no more! >:'[


Fine... Here's your heart back.
I left my number in it... :V


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Fine... Here's your heart back.
> I left my number in it... :V


 Thank you. ;3


----------



## LeoTen (Apr 24, 2010)

*enters randomly*

Sexuality, eh? o 3o  Hmm...I guess you could say I'm bi.  xD

Used to be straight, but somehow slipped into the bisexualism.

Yay, yet another bi fur joins the fray! 8D


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 24, 2010)

infinityRabbit said:


> I wish i knew.... honestly im confused. Ive only dated guys, but have had a 3 sum before. I think of girls sometimes, wish i could try so id know or something..........maybe im just lonely or confused.


 
Give it some time. Just sounds like your Bi-curious. Maybe the fandom will help you decide




LeoTen said:


> *enters randomly*
> 
> Sexuality, eh? o 3o Hmm...I guess you could say I'm bi. xD
> 
> ...


 

Yet the fandom claims a other 
Who will be the next victim person to also join us?:grin:


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 24, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I've been in the fandom since mid 2001... I am still straight...
> 
> I AM IMMUNE TO YOUR FAG POWERS!!!!



We'll get you..
Eventually.


----------



## Pawl (Apr 24, 2010)

I has straightness.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> I am a proud robosexual.



Holy fuck that has to hurt.  Bet it feels nice though...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Pawl said:


> I has straightness.



Ditto.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh my god, there's like 5 straight people here, gtfo!
You're not furfags.

hehe, fags..
That's a funny word..


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Oh my god, there's like 5 straight people here, gtfo!
> You're not furfags.


 
Hmm. Is the fandom turning straight? Seems like either more straight ppl joning or ppl are just not admiting anything.
I think it could be both but more of the not admiting part.
Just my opnion tho.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Hmm. Is the fandom turning straight? Seems like either more straight ppl joning or ppl are just not admiting anything.
> I think it could be both but more of the not admiting part.
> Just my opnion tho.



My case is being new, I'll probably end up somewhere in the bisexual spectrum within the next few months but right now... no cocks are gettin' near me.


----------



## BroadSmak (May 1, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> no cocks are gettin' near me.


Oh reeeally?

We'll just see about that..


----------



## TreacleFox (May 2, 2010)

The poll says there is still more straight furries then gay, but then why cant I find any straight comics? D:


----------



## BroadSmak (May 2, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The poll says there is still more straight furries then gay, but then why cant I find any straight comics? D:



Yeah.
But If you combine Bi and Gay, we outnumber you 280 to 200.

Bi and gay is pretty much the same, it's just a matter of what you like more, in most cases here I'm guessing it's men.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The poll says there is still more straight furries then gay, but then why cant I find any straight comics? D:



You're not looking hard enough. Or just not in the right places.


----------



## Seething (May 3, 2010)

Gay, gay, gay. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The poll says there is still more straight furries then gay, but then why cant I find any straight comics? D:


The straight is a lie.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The straight is a lie.


 
Maybe there afrade to admit to being bi or gay


----------



## jaspertjie (May 3, 2010)

DRACOSEXUAL YAY XD


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2010)

jaspertjie said:


> DRACOSEXUAL YAY XD


You make my insides hurt.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Im Bi.. and proud to say it


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Im Bi.. and proud to say it


Why are you proud of it?

I've never understood being proud of your sexuality.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are you proud of it?
> 
> I've never understood being proud of your sexuality.


Agree. Pride in anything you didn't choose or work for is silly.


----------



## bozzles (May 3, 2010)

I don't care.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Im proud of it because its who I am. Not what I am. Who I am makes me proud because I DID work on making myself who I am the way I am


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Im proud of it because its who I am. Not what I am. Who I am makes me proud because I DID work on making myself who I am the way I am


Come on. It's the same as saying:

I'M PROUD THAT MY BLOOD IS RED
I'M PROUD THAT I HAVE LEGS
I'M PROUD THAT I HAPPEN TO HAVE TWO EYES


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Come on. It's the same as saying:
> 
> I'M PROUD THAT MY BLOOD IS RED
> I'M PROUD THAT I HAVE LEGS
> I'M PROUD THAT I HAPPEN TO HAVE TWO EYES



Not really.. because thats not something about me that I made me from happening in the past.

See my Parents had sex and that made me.. thats why I have blood thats red, legs and two eyes...

I however went through events in my life that made me who I am.


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> Not really.. because thats not something about me that I made me from happening in the past.


What?

Sexuality isn't decided be things that happen in your past, you twit.


----------



## Guenwhyvar (May 3, 2010)

Why would you want to limit yourself?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are you proud of it?
> 
> I've never understood being proud of your sexuality.


People should be proud of what makes them who they are.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are you proud of it?
> 
> I've never understood being proud of your sexuality.



I'm proud of myself for having come out in a dominantly heterosexual society where homosexual behavior is largely shunned, and not feeling ashamed of who I am. That's why.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why are you proud of it?
> 
> I've never understood being proud of your sexuality.


Saying you're a flaming homo gets a lot of attention for some reason.
It's not liking the gender they are proud of, it is saying that they did.
Since it is some terrible thing that is to be avoided apparently.
Whatever, it's pretty good, people are all like weirdo, and it's like meh whatever.
Good times bro.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm proud of myself for having come out in a dominantly heterosexual society where homosexual behavior is largely shunned, and not feeling ashamed of who I am. That's why.


That's awesome, dude.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> People should be proud of what makes them who they are.



Thank you Taren..

and Im not a twit thank you.. no my past doesn't make me bi however it still makes me ..well...me..

and this shouldn't have been an argument Im proud of being who I am..and if that means I'm proud of me being bi...well thats it then..


----------



## Zolen (May 3, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> and this shouldn't have been an argument Im proud of being who I am..and if that means I'm proud of me being bi...well thats it then..



hmm, personally I find bi girls hot..after all,  bi girls are into some of the same things I am 


But as for myself I am part of the group of hetero's


----------



## Jashwa (May 3, 2010)

Zolen said:


> hmm, personally I find bi girls hot..after all,  bi girls are into some of the same things I am


What the fuck does that have to do with anything?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Zolen said:


> hmm, personally I find bi girls hot..after all,  bi girls are into some of the same things I am
> 
> 
> But as for myself I am part of the group of hetero's


These kinds of people annoy me (IRL)
Since most of them are like "Damn that bi chick is hot", or "That bi guy is hot"
but then they meet a gay guy, or a lesbian, and they are like "Ew, you fucking fag."
It's a little annoying.


----------



## Jashwa (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> These kinds of people annoy me (IRL)
> Since most of them are like "Damn that bi chick is hot", or "That bi guy is hot"
> but then they meet a gay guy, or a lesbian, and they are like "Ew, you fucking fag."
> It's a little annoying.


It's obviously because bi's are better :3c


----------



## Zolen (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> These kinds of people annoy me (IRL)
> Since most of them are like "Damn that bi chick is hot", or "That bi guy is hot"
> but then they meet a gay guy, or a lesbian, and they are like "Ew, you fucking fag."
> It's a little annoying.



I am not hateful against any orientation, and arguably fairly open minded (the argument is that I am strictly straight so that limits my open mindedness a bit in a few areas)


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 3, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> These kinds of people annoy me (IRL)
> Since most of them are like "Damn that bi chick is hot", or "That bi guy is hot"
> but then they meet a gay guy, or a lesbian, and they are like "Ew, you fucking fag."
> It's a little annoying.



That also annoys the shit out of me to... I mean if they are into the bi stuff then whats the difference in being into the gay stuff??


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 3, 2010)

Lunar Wolf said:


> That also annoys the shit out of me to... I mean if they are into the bi stuff then whats the difference in being into the gay stuff??



They're little bitches afraid to be labled as gay. >:[
Bi's cool though, 'cuz it's trendy. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 3, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They're little bitches afraid to be labled as gay. >:[
> Bi's cool though, 'cuz it's trendy. :V


Oh that's another thing I do not like... how it's trendy...
Damn it all! >:I


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh that's another thing I do not like... how it's trendy...
> Damn it all! >:I



hmm, could the idea of flying man eating sharks be considered trendy?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh that's another thing I do not like... how it's trendy...
> Damn it all! >:I



MAN UP AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN!!! (bow chika bow wow )


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Zolen said:


> hmm, could the idea of flying man yiffing sharks be considered trendy?


I don't know, depends on who's world.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> MAN UP AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN!!! (bow chika bow wow )


I'll take you as a man ;3


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'll take you as a man ;3


ninjas have genders?


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

Zolen said:


> ninjas have genders?



..Ninjas have genders...I never knew this...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'll take you as a man ;3



Oh muuuuuuurrrr! ^..-


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Zolen said:


> ninjas have genders?


Ninja's have genders? Whaaaaaa...?


Lunar Wolf said:


> ..Ninjas have genders...I never knew this...


I'm a ninja?


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh muuuuuuurrrr! ^..-


Mhmm, you know it baby.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ninja's have genders? Whaaaaaa...?
> 
> I'm a ninja?


Ummm
<--- points at current avi


> Mhmm, you know it baby.



^///^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ummm
> <--- points at current avi
> 
> 
> ^///^


I thought you were an impostor!
(*whispers* I guess that is just how good he is)

And also, ;3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I thought you were an impostor!
> (*whispers* I guess that is just how good he is)
> 
> And also, ;3



I can tell people I'm an imposter and they'll still believe I am what I'm posing as...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I can tell people I'm an imposter and they'll still believe I am what I'm posing as...


I didn't... I thought you were still Kuro for a while.
*licks* You taste of lizard... *eyes you*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I didn't... I thought you were still Kuro for a while.
> *licks* You taste of lizard... *eyes you*



Uhhh... (there is nothing more unnerving than having a cat stare you down...)


----------



## Zolen (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Uhhh... (there is nothing more unnerving than having a cat stare you down...)


then use your power as a impostor ninja and run away XP


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 4, 2010)

Zolen said:


> then use your power as a impostor ninja and run away XP


Maybe I don't wanna get away...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Uhhh... (there is nothing more unnerving than having a cat stare you down...)


Mrow.


Zolen said:


> then use your power as a impostor ninja and run away XP


Impostor!?


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Maybe I don't wanna get away...


Oh purr~


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

<sigh> can we put a emotionally-linked option on the poll? by definition I'm bisexual... but not because of the sexual attraction.... really if I feel connected with ANYONE male/female I want to love them... : (


----------



## Jaxinc (May 4, 2010)

Asexual, really? :\

Bisexual personally, no gender preference.


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> <sigh> can we put a emotionally-linked option on the poll? by definition I'm bisexual... but not because of the sexual attraction.... really if I feel connected with ANYONE male/female I want to love them... : (


That's pansexual, bro.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's pansexual, bro.


 
Sry, me = noob. Trying to learn.


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

Gotta love those noobs...including me


----------



## Error 404 (May 4, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Uhhh... (there is nothing more unnerving than having a cat stare you down...)



It's worse when there's 3 of them, all hungry for dinner. D:


----------



## Lunar Wolf (May 4, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> It's worse when there's 3 of them, all hungry for dinner. D:



OMG...I have an 18 year old cat..its even worse for me..she looks at me and her eyes say..FEED ME NOW BITCH before I claw you to death...


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Im hetero. Sorry guys.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> Im hetero. Sorry guys.


Achtung, spy!


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Achtung, spy!



I'm no spy.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What?
> 
> Sexuality isn't decided be things that happen in your past, you twit.



Sexuality works differently for women than it does for men.

Past experiences can have a pretty heavy impact on a lady's sexuality.

Just so you know.


----------



## Hir (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sexuality works differently for women than it does for men.
> 
> Past experiences can have a pretty heavy impact on a lady's sexuality.
> 
> Just so you know.


Really? Where can I read up on this? o:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

Kind of wish we could delete votes so that I can change to Pan >:I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> Kind of wish we could delete votes so that I can change to Pan >:I[/Qâ™¦UOTE]
> 
> Poor you.
> 
> I can still easily say I am heterosexual. No dog cock in my anus.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Poor you.


Tragic, right.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 5, 2010)

I am and always will be heterosexual.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> Kind of wish we could delete votes so that I can change to Pan >:I



Someone should've closed down this thread by now. >:[ Maybe I'll just have to start a new one.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Someone should've closed down this thread by now. >:[ Maybe I'll just have to start a new one.


No. No more polls for you, sir.


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Someone should've closed down this thread by now. >:[ Maybe I'll just have to start a new one.



*NOT THIS*

Don't do it.

isn't this a sticky anyway?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> No. No more polls for you, sir.



But i leik poles.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 5, 2010)

Pfft.

Do it then. I like reading posts from annoyed members at the start of these remakes anyway.

If it gets locked, it was your idea, okay.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Really? Where can I read up on this? o:



This was the required reading for the class that I took.

Not that you would have that kind of money :V



Teto said:


> Kind of wish we could delete votes so that I can change to Pan >:I



gross



Fuzzy Alien said:


> But i leik poles.



You would.







fgt


----------



## SnowFox (May 5, 2010)

We need a specially designed poll that has a variable scale and you can edit your vote. So then we only need one thread where people don't care about the result and it fills up with little rp sessions that crop up every few days



Fuzzy Alien said:


> But i leik poles.



Then go hit on szopaw


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Our-Sexuality-Robert-L-Crooks/dp/0495095540
> You would.
> 
> fgt


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> and it fills up with little rp sessions that crop up every few days



ugh


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 5, 2010)

Go here nao!!

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=70868


----------

